# Quotidianità con un uomo sposato



## Annina123 (27 Ottobre 2017)

*Quotidianità con un uomo sposato*

Ciao a tutti,

Mi piacerebbe sapere dalle donne che hanno una relazione con uomini sposati, se hanno voglia di condividerlo, come si esprime la loro relazione nel quotidiano...


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (27 Ottobre 2017)

Breve storia triste: messaggini, fotine, buongiorno e buonanotte quando dice bene e ritagli di tempo a seconda di quanto la moglie sia attenta. 
Fine.


Se si può chiamare quotidianità, questo è per chi si accontenta e non si schifa di nutrirsi di avanzi.

Mod acida on :rotfl:


----------



## Annina123 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Breve storia triste: messaggini, fotine, buongiorno e buonanotte quando dice bene e ritagli di tempo a seconda di quanto la moglie sia attenta.
> Fine.
> 
> 
> ...


Mmh...
Da quanto avete una relazione? È sempre stato così?


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere dalle donne che hanno una relazione con uomini sposati, se hanno voglia di condividerlo, come si esprime la loro relazione nel quotidiano...


Non è che ci sia una regola, ogni caso è a sé.

Se devo pensare al mio, direi che la quotidianità non esisteva. 

Incapacità di gestione di entrambi, è stato un rapporto schizofrenico in balìa dei suoi umori. 
Poi sono rinsavita, io.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (27 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mmh...
> Da quanto avete una relazione? È sempre stato così?


Ahaah!! No, no. Mi guardo bene dall'avere una relazione con un uomo impegnato. Parlo per sentito dire


----------



## Skorpio (27 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere dalle donne che hanno una relazione con uomini sposati, se hanno voglia di condividerlo, come si esprime la loro relazione nel quotidiano...


  qui non esistono donne che hanno una relazione con uomini sposati

Sono tutte brave

E se anche ce l'avessero sono anticipatamente scontente e pentite


----------



## Annina123 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> qui non esistono donne che hanno una relazione con uomini sposati
> 
> Sono tutte brave
> 
> E se anche ce l'avessero sono anticipatamente scontente e pentite


Ho sbagliato forum...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato forum...


:rotfl: nah e' skorpio che fa il biscaro :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (27 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato forum...


No, è che in genere arrivano qui quando finisce la storia


----------



## Skorpio (27 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato forum...


:rotfl:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: nah e' skorpio che fa il biscaro :rotfl:


:carneval:



Mari Lea ha detto:


> No, è che in genere arrivano qui quando finisce la storia


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina, anche tu sei arrivata qui quando hai deciso di lasciarlo libero.
Poi ci hai ripensato.
Quando arrivano qui è finita o sono agli sgoccioli.
Poi noi ci si prova a indurle di nuovo in tentazione, ma con esiti pessimi. E sai perché? Perché non amano i traditori. :rotfl:
Magari i traditi avrebbero più chance, ma quelli sono tutti d'un pezzo.


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere dalle donne che hanno una relazione con uomini sposati, se hanno voglia di condividerlo, come si esprime la loro relazione nel quotidiano...



Domanda, perché mi ha incuriosita: Perché chiedi solo alle donne? Ci sono anche uomini che hanno o hanno avuto relazioni con le sposate....

Io non ho esperienza, però da quanto mi e' sembrato di capire leggendo parlare di quotidianità mi sembra esagerato. Più che altro mi chiedo come faccia, proprio materialmente, uno sposato ad avere tempo QUOTIDIANO. Ovviamente non parlo del messaggino da innamuratiello, o della telefonata furtiva dal lavoro. Poi per carità: ci saranno anche quelli che vivono casa loro come fosse un albergo, o i superspecializzati in sveltine da mezz'ora


----------



## Viky36 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Una cosa è certa, il quotidiano è con la moglie+figli quando ci sono. Per esperienza mia (ti parlo di quando avevo 20 anni e lui era fidanzato ma io non lo sapevo), il nostro quotidiano erano messaggi buongiorno buonanotte e un paio di sere a settimana ci vedevamo, ma riflettendoci poi non si parlava di niente di sostanzioso... e comunque era bugiardo patologico e traditore seriale peggio di Dexter!

Riferendomi ad adesso, leggendo i messaggi dell'altra a mio marito, lei sa che è sposato+figli, gli chiede di me (Cosa mi ha dato molto fastidio), parlano di loro in quanto persone singole, di cosa fanno, Cosa provano nel quotidiano, lei gli dice cosa gli piace di lui (Lei non lui). Lei è premurosa, gli chiede come sta, come si sente... se è pentito di averlo fatto (grrr, fatto cosa? Boh)  poi più di questo non saprei perché i messaggi sistematicamente vengono cancellati. Ma io ci leggo solo disagio soprattutto quando ad ora di pranzo gli chiede perché è in auto e dove sta andando.... dalla moglie, dove deve anda'?


----------



## Viky36 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Secondo me dipende dal tipo di persona che è l'amante e che tipo di rapporto c'è tra loro due. Ci sono quelle interessate a lui che gli chiedono di lui e quelle che vogliono solo fare sesso... poi ditemi se sbaglio


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Sapete che pensavo che la richiesta fosse sulla quotidianità da sposati.
Mi pare che vi siano più fantasie irrealistiche da parte di chi non si è mai sposato.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Che quotidianità puo’ esserci. Forse il pensare quotidianamente la prossima chiavata?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: nah e' skorpio che fa il biscaro :rotfl:


no lui è per benino, comprende .....


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Annina, anche tu sei arrivata qui quando hai deciso di lasciarlo libero.
> Poi ci hai ripensato.
> Quando arrivano qui è finita o sono agli sgoccioli.
> Poi noi ci si prova a *indurle* *di* *nuovo* *in* *tentazione*, ma con esiti pessimi. E sai perché? Perché non amano i traditori. :rotfl:
> Magari i traditi avrebbero più chance, ma quelli sono tutti d'un pezzo.


 amenapa:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Non c’e Un quotidiano. Ci sono degli attimi o ci possono essere e non é detto che siano quotidiani. 
E comunque ogni relazione è a sè
Ci sono sposati che spariscono nel weekend o la sera, ci sono quelli che trovano un momento quasi sempre per sentirsi. Non si può generalizzare e anche la stessa persona può essere diversa a seconda di con chi si relaziona 
L’importante è secondo me che il poco o tanto tempo che si ha vada bene a entrambi 
Anche su cosa siano le famose briciole secondo me ognuno ha un’idea diversa. 
Ci sono briciole che “nutrono” e “riempiono “ come panini
Questa domanda come altre che ti poni mi fanno pensare che sei ben lontana dall’eseere serena


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non c’e Un quotidiano. Ci sono degli attimi o ci possono essere e non é detto che siano quotidiani.
> E comunque ogni relazione è a sè
> Ci sono sposati che spariscono nel weekend o la sera, ci sono quelli che trovano un momento quasi sempre per sentirsi. Non si può generalizzare e anche la stessa persona può essere diversa a seconda di con chi si relaziona
> L’importante è secondo me che il poco o tanto tempo che si ha vada bene a entrambi
> ...


Quoto


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

Non può esserci una quotidianità perché se non ci si vuole fare scoprire tocca navigare a vista ed adeguarsi agli imprevisti ed alle esigenze primarie di moglie/marito e figli.
Mio marito messaggiava,parlava al telefono,passava sotto al suo ufficio all'ora di uscita quando era possibile ,il resto era cercare di trovare tempo e modo ed il luogo per poter scopare.Generalmente era il sabato mattina,come vedi una routine delle palle anche da amati.La relazione tra amanti è ciò che più è distante dalla sorpresa e dall'improvvisazione ,tutto va programmato e le tracce eliminate.
Qualche pasto furtivo in pausa pranzo guardandosi le spalle ,una birra....in sostanza il nulla come è ovvio che sia una relazione che prende l'1% della vita di due persone che hanno una famiglia ufficiale da tutelare.


----------



## lorella89 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere dalle donne che hanno una relazione con uomini sposati, se hanno voglia di condividerlo, come si esprime la loro relazione nel quotidiano...


Mai avuta relazione con uomo sposato, una botta e via si, ma è un altro discorso


----------



## Skorpio (28 Ottobre 2017)

*....*

[MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] ...

Immagina un marito seduto in salotto alla TV a seguire un emozionante Milan Benevento (3 a 0 per il Milan dopo 20 minuti) e immagina tu in camera col cellulare in mano, che ricevi un WhatsApp che più o meno dice:

"Adesso ti vorrei qui, in ginocchio a busto eretto sul letto, e io che ti raggiungo da dietro e comincio a baciarti il collo.. affamato di te..

E mentre ti sfilo dalle spalle la tua sottoveste, la mia bocca scende, a cercare con insistenza i vari sapori della tua pelle..

Fino alle tue mutandine, dove le mie labbra vorrebbero giocare a lungo.. per sfilarle... per raggiungere brucianti il solco delle tue natiche.."

Immagina che dopo averlo letto, ancora turbata, senti un rantolo provenire dal salotto.

"Hanno fatto un altro gol?"
Chiedi con voce un po' strozzata dalla eccitazione che nel frattempo ti ha pervaso..

"Macché.. palo sfiorato" risponde svogliatamente tuo marito dall'altra stanza..

E con un palo sfiorato, nel terreno di gioco, così come nella tua immaginazione, scoprire che si.. anche un semplice WhatsApp del cacchio ha dato un sapore nuovo a una giornata qualunque....


----------



## Viky36 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] ...
> 
> Immagina un marito seduto in salotto alla TV a seguire in emozionante Milan Benevento (3 a 0 per il Milan dopo 20 minuti) e immagina tu in camera col cellulare in mano, che ricevi un WhatsApp che più o meno dice:
> 
> ...



Bellissimo... io mi chiedo perché non si possa fare queste cose con i propri mariti o mogli... perché si cade nella routine? Ma non si fa mai niente per uscirne però... io non faccio testo, c'ho un casino in casa... Forse se mio marito avesse solo avuto un'amante l'avrei potuto capire (non fino in fondo)


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma i momenti extra sono belli esattamente perché ripuliti dalla quotidianitá e dagli impegni. Chi cazzo la vuole la quotidianitá con l'amante? Mah...


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Bellissimo... io mi chiedo perché non si possa fare queste cose con i propri mariti o mogli... perché si cade nella routine? Ma non si fa mai niente per uscirne però... io non faccio testo, c'ho un casino in casa... Forse se mio marito avesse solo avuto un'amante l'avrei potuto capire (non fino in fondo)


Perché si prendono impegni, si fanno promesse e qualcuno a cui dare il mondo, diventa qualcuno a cui dare i resti. Alla fine le promesse fatte finiscono per definire chi sei, ea quel punto reagisci e cerchi di riprenderti te stesso. qualcuno ci riesce, qualcuno manco ci prova, qualcuno se la fa addosso, qualcuno si fa male. Ma alla fine la spinta é quella...


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non c’e Un quotidiano. Ci sono degli attimi o ci possono essere e non é detto che siano quotidiani.
> E comunque ogni relazione è a sè
> Ci sono sposati che spariscono nel weekend o la sera, ci sono quelli che trovano un momento quasi sempre per sentirsi. Non si può generalizzare e anche la stessa persona può essere diversa a seconda di con chi si relaziona
> L’importante è secondo me che il poco o tanto tempo che si ha vada bene a entrambi
> ...


Posto che la serenità non ha mai fatto parte di me.... in questo momento sto pensando a tante cose e sono vagamente tranquilla.
Posto che non mi sento più "intelligente" degli altri... sto cercando di capire se anche la nostra relazione abbia tratti comuni con le altre storie che tanti definiscono "tutte uguali". 
Nella nostra relazione esiste una quotidianità che si esprime in questo modo:
Telefonate..  tante... al mattino prima di andare al lavoro, a pranzo e alla sera, stiamo al telefono tanto... parlo di ore... poi appena abbiamo entrambi un momento libero, ad esempio ieri sono andata a fare la spesa e l'abbiamo fatta insieme al telefono. Mio figlio ha anche dei problemi alimentari per cui abbiamo passato il tempo a stabilire cosa inventarci per superarle e ad acquistare le cose per ricette sempre nuove... e ridiamo tanto... a me piace perché lo sento davvero vicino a me in tutte le cose quotidiane... e mi dà tantissimo entusiasmo e voglia di fare... cose che avevo un po'perso per strada....
Poi ovviamente ci sono wa, messaggi vocali, foto e video... etc. 
Nel we ovviamente ci sentiamo meno, telefonicamente, e ci scriviamo.tanto.
Per il vederci... finora ci siamo visti almeno una volta a settimana, in alcune settimane anche di più... e parlo di giornate intere o cmq di tante ore.... non ci vediamo solo per fare l'amore, che facciamo sempre con un trasporto che non abbiamo.mai vissuto prima... usciamo e abbiamo in programma di visitare insieme tanti posti... piano piano stiamo.realizzando queste aspettative.. compatibilmente con gli impegni di entrambi. Insomma...nel nostro caso, la quotidianità esiste eccome... 

Io ho smesso di pensare al futuro, nel frattempo sto affrontando i problemi con mio marito e non è facile... 

Di fatto la relazione con lui mi sta dando tanto... mi sento.davvero amata e dopo tanto tempo... è una manna dal cielo... e mi sta dando tante energie che avevo perso per strada... ero e sono ancora logora... egoisticamente parlando, mi sta facendo bene... 

Se io ho smesso di parlare di futuro... lui mi ripete spesso che si chiede come sarebbe se stessimo insieme davvero, che pensa che insieme saremmo perfetti e cose simili... e io non do corda a questo tipo di discorsi.. non perché non mi piacerebbe ma perché stare insieme noi significherebbe far star male tante persone e so che non è quello che voglio... 

Insomma... volevo solo capire se per tutte le cose stessero così, prima di arrivare a questo forum...

Chiedevo inoltre il parere di altre donne e non di uomini perché credo che sia più facile trovare similitudini... ma posso anche sbagliare.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Non necessariamente l'amante serve a riempire le tue solitudini. Ma il meccanismo base di riempire dei vuoti di attenzione tranquilla che è un giro abbastanza frequente. E no, non è un problema di essere particolarmente intelligenti. Il problema è che quando ti senti sola come un cane sei molto più recettiva a qualcuno che magari fischietta proprio il motivetto che vuoi sentire tu


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Posto che la serenità non ha mai fatto parte di me.... in questo momento sto pensando a tante cose e sono vagamente tranquilla.
> Posto che non mi sento più "intelligente" degli altri... sto cercando di capire se anche la nostra relazione abbia tratti comuni con le altre storie che tanti definiscono "tutte uguali".
> Nella nostra relazione esiste una quotidianità che si esprime in questo modo:
> Telefonate..  tante... al mattino prima di andare al lavoro, a pranzo e alla sera, stiamo al telefono tanto... parlo di ore... poi appena abbiamo entrambi un momento libero, ad esempio ieri sono andata a fare la spesa e l'abbiamo fatta insieme al telefono. Mio figlio ha anche dei problemi alimentari per cui abbiamo passato il tempo a stabilire cosa inventarci per superarle e ad acquistare le cose per ricette sempre nuove... e ridiamo tanto... a me piace perché lo sento davvero vicino a me in tutte le cose quotidiane... e mi dà tantissimo entusiasmo e voglia di fare... cose che avevo un po'perso per strada....
> ...


Cosa cambia tra la tua storia a una che ha meno tempo? Guarda i fatti. Tu sei l’altra. E non è male esserlo eh , anzi. Ma lui sta con la moglie.
Esattamente come quello che magari non ti telefona 10 volte al gg e non ti messaggia di continuo 
Anche io lo sentivo tantissimo e ci ritagliavamo mementi per stare soli. Lui era sposato e restava sposato e io anche
Non ritengo che sia una relazione migliore o più importante in base al tempo che si ha
Stai cercando in tutti i modi di raccontarti che tu non sei amante come tante altre. 
E se te la racconti vuol dire che non ti piace quello che sei. Per questo ti dicevo che non ti leggo serena.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa cambia tra la tua storia a una che ha meno tempo? Guarda i fatti. Tu sei l’altra. E non è male esserlo eh , anzi. Ma lui sta con la moglie.
> Esattamente come quello che magari non ti telefona 10 volte al gg e non ti messaggia di continuo
> Anche io lo sentivo tantissimo e ci ritagliavamo mementi per stare soli. Lui era sposato e restava sposato e io anche
> Non ritengo che sia una relazione migliore o più importante in base al tempo che si ha
> ...


 ma lei non vuole essere l'amante. Ragazzi mica penserete che adesso, complice il fatto che noi gli forniamo uno sfogo oltre ad una pausa di riflessione, le sue istanze profonde siano cambiate rispetto a quando aperto il thread qualche giorno fa? Le persone non cambiano. Lei voleva essere il centro dell'universo al punto da fargli sfasciare la famiglia. Al punto da non porsi minimamente tutta una serie di problemi di opportunità. Può aver più o meno ascoltato qualcuno di noi, ma a livello di mentalità lo schema é quello.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Bellissimo... io mi chiedo perché non si possa fare queste cose con i propri mariti o mogli... perché si cade nella routine? Ma non si fa mai niente per uscirne però... io non faccio testo, c'ho un casino in casa... Forse se mio marito avesse solo avuto un'amante l'avrei potuto capire (non fino in fondo)


Eh.. non credo esista una risposta esatta.

Esistono tante risposte...

Genericamente penso che ogni cosa che si dà, ce ne è una che inevitabilmente si nega, senza manco accorgersene

Se ti do stabilità, ti sto anche negando eccezionalità.

Da questa equazione non si scappa, nonostante mille generosi tentativi.

Io sono quello del divano a guardare il Milan, rispetto a qualcuno

Ma sono anche quello del whatzapp piccante, rispetto a qualcuno altro.

Non si può sperare essere TUTTO per qualcuno.

O meglio.. sperare si può.. 

Ma come cantava il buon Piero Pelù, chi visse sperando morì non si può dire


----------



## Farabrutto (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Chiedevo inoltre il parere di altre donne e non di uomini perché credo che sia più facile trovare similitudini... ma posso anche sbagliare.


E invece dipende dalla sensibilità di ognuno. Ci sono uomini che ragionano come donne e viceversa... Non ti fermare ai soliti cliché... Perché in molte delle cose che hai scritto mi ci sono riconosciuto pure io.
Goditi quello che ti può dare un'esperienza del genere. Senza aspettative sul lungo periodo...  Prendendo meno rischi possibili e quando finirà, fai in modo di conservarne un buon ricordo.
Niente è per sempre.


----------



## Lostris (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Nella nostra relazione esiste una quotidianità che si esprime in questo modo:
> *Telefonate..  tante... al mattino* prima di andare al lavoro,* a pranzo e alla sera*, stiamo al telefono tanto... parlo di *ore...* poi appena abbiamo entrambi un momento libero, ad esempio ieri sono andata a fare la spesa e l'abbiamo fatta insieme al telefono. Mio figlio ha anche dei problemi alimentari per cui abbiamo passato il tempo a stabilire cosa inventarci per superarle e ad acquistare le cose per ricette sempre nuove... e ridiamo tanto... a me piace perché lo sento davvero vicino a me in tutte le cose quotidiane... e mi dà tantissimo entusiasmo e voglia di fare... cose che avevo un po'perso per strada....
> Poi ovviamente ci sono* wa, messaggi vocali, foto e video.*.. etc.
> *Nel we* ovviamente* ci sentiamo meno, telefonicamente, e ci scriviamo.tanto.*
> ...


 Esticazzi!!

Ora, il tuo matrimonio sarà anche finito, ma io non riesco a capire come fate a dedicarvi tutto questo tempo.
Io nemmeno da ragazzina nei primissimi tempi col fidanzato da libera e senza figli stavo messa così :rotfl::rotfl:

scherzi a parte, ore al telefono?? Più volte al giorno? Ma che, discutete di massimi sistemi? Poi riagganciate e via un bel vocale di cinque minuti perché sicuramente avete tralasciato qualcosa. Passa mezz'ora e non vuoi mandargli uno scatto con i capelli raccolti che gli piaci tanto? E via.... 
ma lavorate anche o no?

poi vi vedete almeno una volta a settimana, a volte anche due, e vabbeh. Ma giornate intere? Uscite? Come riuscite a conciliare con gli impegni famigliari? Ma i figli in tutto questo? 

Lui deve essere proprio bello assente eh in casa.. a meno che non vi sentiate (che vi vediate manco lo voglio considerare) anche mentre tenete i bambini... che se qualche volta può capitare (e dipende anche dall'età dei bimbi), non è che sia il massimo.

Eh niente, mi sembra tutto troppo a me, per le situazioni in cui state.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> amenapa:


Prosit, ipse dixit


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Esticazzi!!
> 
> Ora, il tuo matrimonio sarà anche finito, ma io non riesco a capire come fate a dedicarvi tutto questo tempo.
> Io nemmeno da ragazzina nei primissimi tempi col fidanzato da libera e senza figli stavo messa così :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Mica é complicato. Basta abitare lontano Rispetto a dove si lavora, oppure essere sposati con qualcuno che si alza alle 5:00 di mattina. Non esiste nulla che credi terreno fertile per le corna, come stare con qualcuno che ha bioritmi diversi rispetto ai tuoi


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma i momenti extra sono belli esattamente perché ripuliti dalla quotidianitá e dagli impegni. Chi cazzo la vuole la quotidianitá con l'amante? Mah...


Quello che dicevo sempre anch'io. Ma per una donna sto discorso è arduo.


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma lei non vuole essere l'amante. Ragazzi mica penserete che adesso, complice il fatto che noi gli forniamo uno sfogo oltre ad una pausa di riflessione, le sue istanze profonde siano cambiate rispetto a quando aperto il thread qualche giorno fa? Le persone non cambiano. Lei voleva essere il centro dell'universo al punto da fargli sfasciare la famiglia. Al punto da non porsi minimamente tutta una serie di problemi di opportunità. Può aver più o meno ascoltato qualcuno di noi, ma a livello di mentalità lo schema é quello.


Ribadisco la sfumatura che non è stata colta da tanti... io volevo solo che lui non escludesse categoricamente a priori che tra noi non potesse esserci nulla più di quello che c'è già perché questo avrebbe significato per forza che quello che prova per me è falso.

Facevo inconsciamente l'equazione: se non c'è futuro è di certo una presa in giro.

Ora credo che non sia così per forza...
Questo è ciò che è cambiato.

Per il resto... il ruolo di amante credo che sia difficile da sostenere un po'per tutti coloro che provano dei sentimenti/hanno una coscienza... se si tratta di scopare anonimamente probabilmente è più facile ma non ne ho idea.

Dato che sto pensando molto... mi interessava capire come vivessero una situazione simile altre donne...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ribadisco la sfumatura che non è stata colta da tanti... io volevo solo che lui non escludesse categoricamente a priori che tra noi non potesse esserci nulla più di quello che c'è già perché questo avrebbe significato per forza che quello che prova per me è falso.
> 
> Facevo inconsciamente l'equazione: se non c'è futuro è di certo una presa in giro.
> 
> ...


Ma tra scopare anonimamente e diventare la compagna ufficiale e avere un futuro esistono sfumature che ti assicuro non sono niente male
Io non ho mai ambito a essere l’ufficiale o ad avere un futuro insieme ma non mi sono mai sentita una scopata anonima. 
E questo anche in rapporti non così intensi come lo descrivi tu


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mica é complicato. Basta abitare lontano Rispetto a dove si lavora, oppure essere sposati con qualcuno che si alza alle 5:00 di mattina. Non esiste nulla che credi terreno fertile per le corna, come stare con qualcuno che ha bioritmi diversi rispetto ai tuoi


Ragazzo.... Con due figli di quattro e due anni e' difficile ritagliarsi pure l'oretta dal parrucchiere, o le due ore per una cena.Capisco che statisticamente e' un discorso che vale più per le donne.Comunque.... Buon per lei.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tra scopare anonimamente e diventare la compagna ufficiale e avere un futuro esistono sfumature che ti assicuro non sono niente male
> Io non ho mai ambito a essere l’ufficiale o ad avere un futuro insieme ma non mi sono mai sentita una scopata anonima.
> E questo anche in rapporti non così intensi come lo descrivi tu


Farfallina lei è tutta anima e cazzo dell’amante.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ribadisco la sfumatura che non è stata colta da tanti... *io volevo solo che lui non escludesse categoricamente a priori che tra noi non potesse esserci nulla più di quello che c'è già* perché questo avrebbe significato per forza che quello che prova per me è falso.
> 
> Facevo inconsciamente l'equazione: se non c'è futuro è di certo una presa in giro.
> 
> ...


La mia ex amante diceva le stesse identiche parole. Era ovvio che se ci fossimo incontrati da single saremmo stati insieme.
Raggiunta questa consapevolezza non ha retto comunque: soffriva come una dannata a sapermi in casa con moglie e figli.


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Esticazzi!!
> 
> Ora, il tuo matrimonio sarà anche finito, ma io non riesco a capire come fate a dedicarvi tutto questo tempo.
> Io nemmeno da ragazzina nei primissimi tempi col fidanzato da libera e senza figli stavo messa così :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Io sono a casa.in congedo attualmente, lui lavora ma gira tanto e riesce a ritagliarsi tanto spazio per me.
Ci piace parlare insieme di tutto.
Vedersi una giornata a settimana non è affatto impossibile... 
Questa estate ci siamo incontrati anche con mio figlio piccolo ma abbiamo solo chiacchierato al bar o passeggiato... come con un amico qualsiasi. 
Altrimenti ci vediamo da soli.

Lui non è affatto assente a casa, lui e la moglie però fanno vite abbastanza separate e spesso capita che lei vada via con i figli per qualche giorno dai suoceri per addii al nubilato/matrimoni o simili...


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> E invece dipende dalla sensibilità di ognuno. Ci sono uomini che ragionano come donne e viceversa... Non ti fermare ai soliti cliché... Perché in molte delle cose che hai scritto mi ci sono riconosciuto pure io.
> Goditi quello che ti può dare un'esperienza del genere. Senza aspettative sul lungo periodo...  Prendendo meno rischi possibili e quando finirà, fai in modo di conservarne un buon ricordo.
> Niente è per sempre.


È quello su cui sto riflettendo... se ne sono capace insomma!


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ragazzo.... Con due figli di quattro e due anni e' difficile ritagliarsi pure l'oretta dal parrucchiere, o le due ore per una cena.Capisco che statisticamente e' un discorso che vale più per le donne.Comunque.... Buon per lei.


Quello di quattro a casa con il padre quello di due a “passeggio” con lei e amante. E hai voglia di tempo .........


----------



## Skorpio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> scherzi a parte, ore al telefono?? Più volte al giorno? Ma che, discutete di massimi sistemi?


[video=youtube;ThuMUVulJzU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThuMUVulJzU[/video]


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2017)

Da amante ho sempre vissuto il tempo del desiderio. 

Che è un tempo diverso dalla quotidianità, dall'ordinario. 

La quotidianità, per come la vedo io, presuppone una progettualità comune e condivisa. 

E non è semplicemente realistica in una situazione in cui uno o entrambi sono impegnati progettualmente con altre persone. 
Parlo di progetti CONCRETI. 

Non il tempo dello straordinario, della vacanza, della gita fuori porta. Della chiacchierata che viene intensificata dalla mancanza e da tutto quello che i vincoli al vedersi portano con sè in termini di intensità. 

Parlo del tempo ordinario. Quello che scorre senza dover essere spostato, aggiustato. Accomodato per incastrare il desiderio. 

Nel tempo straordinario si possono condividere le personali e individuali progettualità, i personali problemi (di regola non ho mai voluto avere a che fare con chi sputtana il partner...non mi piace essere il vomitatoio di nessuno) le personali gioie e soddisfazioni. 

Ma è un racconto, appunto, dell'ordinario portato nello straordinario. 

Personalmente ho sempre fatto molta attenzione a non confondere questi tempi. A sapere dove ero collocata. E anche ho sempre fatto molta attenzione a che l'altro facesse altrettanto. 

E non perchè sono buona. Ma perchè chi confonde questi tempi, di solito fa dei gran casini. 
Confonde l'amore con l'intensità del desiderio. Mette l'eternità (che è poi la misurazione del desiderio) nel determinato. Confonde aspettative con le condizioni reali e concrete in cui si è collocati. E tutto quello che consegue dal fallare questo tipo di valutazioni. 

Il quotidiano fra amanti, io lo chiamerei stra-quotidiano. 
Può molto somigliare al quotidiano. A seconda dei tipi di investimenti che si fanno nella relazione e anche a seconda del "da dove si proviene" alla relazione stessa. 

Ma è uno stra-quotidiano. 
Perchè ha comunque il vincolo di una relazione ufficiale, di uno o entrambi. 

Qualunque progetto, qualunque spazio, discende e dipende direttamente dal fatto che la priorità è alla relazione ufficiale. 

Se non si è pari in questo, si sta camminando sul ghiaccio. 
Esperienza bellissima ma anche rischiosa, per cui serve essere attrezzati e attrezzarsi strada facendo e per cui è sempre bene aver pronto un piano di emergenza nel caso il ghiaccio si rompa. 

A mio parere.


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quello di quattro a casa con il padre quello di due a “passeggio” con lei e amante. E hai voglia di tempo .........




Comunque invidio chi con bimbi piccoli riesce ad avere tutto questo gran tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. non credo esista una risposta esatta.
> 
> Esistono tante risposte...
> 
> ...


Magari guarda un’altra squadra, soprattutto sta sera , grazue


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da amante ho sempre vissuto il tempo del desiderio.
> 
> Che è un tempo diverso dalla quotidianità, dall'ordinario.
> 
> ...


Da incorniciare


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Comunque invidio chi con bimbi piccoli riesce ad avere tutto questo gran tempo.


Piccoli non capiscono, e vai con il tango.


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La mia ex amante diceva le stesse identiche parole. Era ovvio che se ci fossimo incontrati da single saremmo stati insieme.
> Raggiunta questa consapevolezza non ha retto comunque: soffriva come una dannata a sapermi in casa con moglie e figli.


Ho letto la tua storia e mi sei apparso più "umano" di come mi sei sembrato finora... 
Posto che mi sembra che la tua amante ed io siamo molto ma molto diverse... (ti direi "grazie al chez che non hai lasciato tua moglie per lei! Ci credo che non ci hai nemmeno.pensato! Nessuna persona sana di mente lo avrebbe fatto.....! E cmq... mi pare che alla fine abbia scelto lei un altro........") 

Io sono felice a saperlo con i figli che adora e che lo adorano! Ma forse la differenza in questo caso è che io ho figli ed è inconcepibile per me ogni gelosia verso di loro... anzi! Se trascurasse loro per me... sarebbe un enorme campanello di allarme...

Soffro a saperlo accanto alla moglie... a tratti... io sento il suo amore e ci credo... sono certa che sia sincero (poi che sia amore o innamoramento lo deciderà il tempo se ci arriveremo). 

Non so cosa accadrà. Penso il più serenamente possibile e niente di più... almeno per oggi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Comunque invidio chi con bimbi piccoli riesce ad avere tutto questo gran tempo.


Questo dipende molto da come ci si organizza  e da chi si ha vicino.


----------



## Lostris (28 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [video=youtube;ThuMUVulJzU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThuMUVulJzU[/video]


:rotfl:


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quello di quattro a casa con il padre quello di due a “passeggio” con lei e amante. E hai voglia di tempo .........



 [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] ho già spiegato bene come sono andate le cose e che si è trattato di episodi isolati. La tua visione è tutta tua e non attinente alla realtà dei fatti, perlomeno non la mia.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] ho già spiegato bene come sono andate le cose e che si è trattato di episodi isolati. La tua visione è tutta tua e non attinente alla realtà dei fatti, perlomeno non la mia.


Ma si chiedono...loro. Dove trovi il tempo. Io ho dato una spiegazione......logica. No? 
Non credo......


----------



## Skorpio (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari guarda un’altra squadra, soprattutto sta sera , grazue


:mexican:


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo dipende molto da come ci si organizza  e da chi si ha vicino.


Si. Fino ad un certo punto però.

Se mi dici che, con un bimbo di due anni, e' possibile ritagliare un paio di serate al mese per una cena, credo sia pienamente fattibile.
Se mi dici che una tantum lasci il pupo con nonni e/o baby sitter e ti concedi mezza giornata per te, anche qui no problem.

Se mi dici che passi quotidianamente ore al telefono, e una giornata o quasi alla settimana  (a volte due) libera da due bimbi piccoli inizio davvero a chiedere la ricetta.

Oh... Io se devo programmare una visita dal dentista appunto la programmo, eh 
Con tutto che lavoro solo mezza giornata e mio figlio va all'asilo.


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Comunque invidio chi con bimbi piccoli riesce ad avere tutto questo gran tempo.


Ho imparato negli anni a ritagliarmelo. 
Una giornata a settimana assicuro che non è impossibile per nessuno, e io di bimbi piccoli ne ho 2 di cui uno con seri problemi di salute quindi si può. Al di là di cosa si fa nel giorno libero... serve a essere al 100% nei restanti 6...  ho imparato col tempo che essere madri al 100% per una donna non è sufficiente e diffido di chi sostenga il contrario...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Per il resto... il ruolo di amante credo che sia difficile da sostenere un po'per tutti coloro che provano dei sentimenti/hanno una coscienza... se si tratta di scopare anonimamente probabilmente è più facile ma non ne ho idea.
> 
> Dato che sto pensando molto... mi interessava capire come vivessero una situazione simile altre donne...


 non c'è quotidianità, ma un filo da tenere vivo in attesa di vedersi.
È difficile si, indipendentemente da chi dei due è sposato
Non penserai tutti i e te ne accorgi perché si allontana e iniziano scuse.

giorni di raccontare le tue disavventure casalinghe.Chi ascolta si stanca. Vuole vivere un bel momento, non lo strazio dell'altro.
A lungo andare si stancherebbe.
Il sentimento è circoscritto alla scopata. Se no sarebbe come avere un altro coniuge.
Alla fine è bello se è leggero, se no diventa una palla al piede.


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da incorniciare


Anni di praticantato


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. Fino ad un certo punto però.
> 
> Se mi dici che, con un bimbo di due anni, e' possibile ritagliare un paio di serate al mese per una cena, credo sia pienamente fattibile.
> Se mi dici che una tantum lasci il pupo con nonni e/o baby sitter e ti concedi mezza giornata per te, anche qui no problem.
> ...


Per me è più facile liberarmi di giorno che di sera... tra asilo, sport, terapie e pisolino riesco a gestire le telefonate. Il resto del tempo sono dedicata a loro! 
E cmq non devo per forza essere ferma immobile mentre parliamo.. tragitti in auto, spesa... insomma... cose normali...


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non c'è quotidianità, ma un filo da tenere vivo in attesa di vedersi.
> È difficile si, indipendentemente da chi dei due è sposato
> Non penserai tutti i e te ne accorgi perché si allontana e iniziano scuse.
> 
> ...


È ancora verginella. O come diciamo dalle mie parti: e’ piscitiell’ e’ cannuccia .


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo dipende molto da come ci si organizza  e da chi si ha vicino.


Concordo perfettamente. E assicuro che ci ho messo un po'ad organizzarmi al meglio... e ho ancora strada da fare...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È ancora verginella. O come diciamo dalle mie parti: e’ piscitiell’ e’ cannuccia .


crede sia amore sfortunato,


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La mia ex amante diceva le stesse identiche parole. Era ovvio che se ci fossimo incontrati da single saremmo stati insieme.
> Raggiunta questa consapevolezza non ha retto comunque: soffriva come una dannata a sapermi in casa con moglie e figli.


Non è detto. Da single magari non avreste avuto la stessa attrazione, dettata dal proibito


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non c'è quotidianità, ma un filo da tenere vivo in attesa di vedersi.
> È difficile si, indipendentemente da chi dei due è sposato
> Non penserai tutti i e te ne accorgi perché si allontana e iniziano scuse.
> 
> ...


Al momento nessuno dei due riversa le proprie frustrazioni quotidiane sull'altro... non c'è uno che parla e un altro che ascolta e sono scambi che ci danno la carica... molto lontani dall'essere una palla al piede l'uno per l'altra....

Non so se leggerezza sia il termine giusto... ma di sicuro ci sono allegria e voglia di fare, se si capisce cosa intendo ma non sono sicura.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> crede sia amore sfortunato,


Sfortunato amore? Questi scopano alla grande.....e poi vuoi mettere l’ammore?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Al momento nessuno dei due riversa le proprie frustrazioni quotidiane sull'altro... non c'è uno che parla e un altro che ascolta e sono scambi che ci danno la carica... molto lontani dall'essere una palla al piede l'uno per l'altra....
> 
> Non so se leggerezza sia il termine giusto... ma di sicuro ci sono allegria e voglia di fare, se si capisce cosa intendo ma non sono sicura.


 no non comprendo, non credi facciate progetti.
Di cosa parlate per tante ore?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sfortunato amore? Questi scopano alla grande.....e poi vuoi mettere l’ammore?


 lui scopa alla grande, intortando con ipotetiche immagini romantiche.Lei fa l,'amore con un uomo fantastico e imbrigliato in una famiglia infelice.Fanno la stessa cosa con sentimenti diversi


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non comprendo, non credi facciate progetti.
> Di cosa parlate per tante ore?


Di quanto so’ strunz’ e cornuti i legittimi, sai come si divertono


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ho imparato negli anni a ritagliarmelo.
> Una giornata a settimana assicuro che non è impossibile per nessuno, e io di bimbi piccoli ne ho 2 di cui uno con seri problemi di salute quindi si può. Al di là di cosa si fa nel giorno libero... serve a essere al 100% nei restanti 6...  ho imparato col tempo che essere madri al 100% per una donna non è sufficiente e diffido di chi sostenga il contrario...


Complimenti. Sul serio, non sono ironica. Io faccio i salti mortali solo per riuscire ad andare al lavoro quando mio figlio e' ammalato  (considerato che è spesso raffreddato e /o influenzato). Torno a casa non prima delle due, e alle tre e mezza sono a prenderlo all'asilo. Dopo di che, tutto il tempo è con lui.
Non mi lagno affatto, e' per dire che adesso come adesso le uniche giornate più  "libere" sono quelle nei weekend in cui sta con mio marito. Quindi due fine settimana al mese. Due sabati sera al mese. Come oggi, ad esempio  
Mi sono concessa il lusso di andare dal parrucchiere, e tra poco devo terminare la spesa grossa settimanale.

Comunque mi hai fatto venire voglia di organizzarmi per uscire stasera con una amica


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. Fino ad un certo punto però.
> 
> Se mi dici che, con un bimbo di due anni, e' possibile ritagliare un paio di serate al mese per una cena, credo sia pienamente fattibile.
> Se mi dici che una tantum lasci il pupo con nonni e/o baby sitter e ti concedi mezza giornata per te, anche qui no problem.
> ...


No certo anche se a me più del trovare il tempo stupisce il volerselo prendere (così tanto intendo)


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lui scopa alla grande, intortando con ipotetiche immagini romantiche.Lei fa l,'amore con un uomo fantastico e imbrigliato in una famiglia infelice.Fanno la stessa cosa con sentimenti diversi


Questo non capisco... perché debba essere sempre scontato che l'uomo non possa essere innamorato ma debba sempre essere una presa in giro... 
Si dubita di tutto ma questa è una granitica certezza per tanti... bho!


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No certo anche se a me più del trovare il tempo stupisce il volerselo prendere (così tanto intendo)


Boh... 

Sarà che i miei  "aiuti" si esauriscono nel tempo in cui vado al lavoro, o per fare la spesa


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Questo non capisco... perché debba essere sempre scontato che l'uomo non possa essere innamorato ma debba sempre essere una presa in giro...
> Si dubita di tutto ma questa è una granitica certezza per tanti... bho!


Ma chiava e fatti chiavare dal tuo ammore...se vi considerate talmente innamorati. E buonanotte. Però non stare a rompere i coglioni con i dubbi


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è detto. Da single magari non avreste avuto la stessa attrazione, dettata dal proibito


Noi crediamo che se ci fossimo incontrati da single saremmo stati sicuramente insieme. Come sarebbe finita ovviamente non lo sappiamo ma di sicuro ci avremmo provato.


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh...
> 
> Sarà che i miei  "aiuti" si esauriscono nel tempo in cui vado al lavoro, o per fare la spesa


Capisco bene.Non lavorando, almeno per ora, i miei aiuti si esauriscono in altri momenti.


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma chiava e fatti chiavare dal tuo ammore...se vi considerate talmente innamorati. E buonanotte. Però non stare a rompere i coglioni con i dubbi


Guarda che nessuno ti obbliga a sorbirti i miei dubbi! Anzi... se potessi farne a meno....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Questo non capisco... perché debba essere sempre scontato che l'uomo non possa essere innamorato ma debba sempre essere una presa in giro...
> Si dubita di tutto ma questa è una granitica certezza per tanti... bho!


Perché resta con la moglie 
I fatti, guarda i fatti 
Può essere infatuato, preso, coinvolto ma non sei la sua priorità 
E ripeto non é una cosa di cui dispiacersi.
E se te ne dispiaci non ha senso continuare. Secondo me.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Guarda che nessuno ti obbliga a sorbirti i miei dubbi! Anzi... se potessi farne a meno....


E che gli altri te lo dicono con lo zuccherino ma tu nisba.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è detto. Da single magari non avreste avuto la stessa attrazione, dettata dal proibito


Siamo colleghi di sedi diverse. Per un nulla in passato non ci siamo incrociati al momento giusto. 
Fosse successo adesso sarei qui in altra veste


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché resta con la moglie
> I fatti, guarda i fatti
> Può essere infatuato, preso, coinvolto ma non sei la sua priorità
> E ripeto non é una cosa di cui dispiacersi.
> E se te ne dispiaci non ha senso continuare. Secondo me.


Diciamo che ci dedichiamo tutto quello che possiamo darci in questo momento...
Nemmeno lui è la mia priorità... e se dopo nemmeno 3 mesi io fossi la sua tanto da prendere decisioni enormi come quella di sfasciare la sua famiglia... sarebbe davvero qualcosa su cui riflettere... 

Non sto proprio soffrendo... sto solo riflettendo. Al momento presente sono tranquilla.


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E che gli altri te lo dicono con lo zuccherino ma tu nisba.


Io prendo in considerazione quello che mi dicono tutti, ebbene sì, anche quello che scrivi tu! Consapevole dei limiti di un forum.
Però poi rifletto con la mia testa. O devo alla fine decretare un vincitore e sposarne la causa?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Noi crediamo che se ci fossimo incontrati da single saremmo stati sicuramente insieme. Come sarebbe finita ovviamente non lo sappiamo ma di sicuro ci avremmo provato.


Se vi foste incontrati al momento giusto...adesso staresti a separarti da lui...


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Complimenti. Sul serio, non sono ironica. Io faccio i salti mortali solo per riuscire ad andare al lavoro quando mio figlio e' ammalato  (considerato che è spesso raffreddato e /o influenzato). Torno a casa non prima delle due, e alle tre e mezza sono a prenderlo all'asilo. Dopo di che, tutto il tempo è con lui.
> Non mi lagno affatto, e' per dire che adesso come adesso le uniche giornate più  "libere" sono quelle nei weekend in cui sta con mio marito. Quindi due fine settimana al mese. Due sabati sera al mese. Come oggi, ad esempio
> Mi sono concessa il lusso di andare dal parrucchiere, e tra poco devo terminare la spesa grossa settimanale.
> 
> Comunque mi hai fatto venire voglia di organizzarmi per uscire stasera con una amica


Io ho dovuto per forza riorganizzarmi in questo modo perché ero arrivata ad annullarmi completamente... a causa anche della patologia di mio figlio.
Così però, proprio per i miei figli, oltre che per me stessa, non era possibile nè sano andare avanti... 

Ps: dovrei andare anche io dal parrucchiere!!!  

Pps: anche se sei stanca morta... fai bene ad uscire! Ti farà stancare ancora di più ma ti darà altre risorse che compenseranno, e di molto, la cosa.

Ppps: a me salva a volte la spesa online!


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se vi foste incontrati al momento giusto...adesso staresti a separarti da lui...


Magari sì o magari no. Non tutti i rapporti di coppia finiscono miseramente...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Diciamo che ci dedichiamo tutto quello che possiamo darci in questo momento...
> Nemmeno lui è la mia priorità... e se dopo nemmeno 3 mesi io fossi la sua tanto da prendere decisioni enormi come quella di sfasciare la sua famiglia... sarebbe davvero qualcosa su cui riflettere...
> 
> Non sto proprio soffrendo... sto solo riflettendo. Al momento presente sono tranquilla.


A me invece figli a parte sembra proprio che lui lo sia per te


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Magari sì o magari no. Non tutti i rapporti di coppia finiscono miseramente...


Mi pare che non abitiate vicini.Dove riuscite ad incontrarvi?


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me invece figli a parte sembra proprio che lui lo sia per te


La mia priorità sono i miei figli, banale dirlo. Poi segue il sistemare le cose nel mio matrimonio... la separazione è una via lunga e dolorosa... 
E poi c'è lui...


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi pare che non abitiate vicini.Dove riuscite ad incontrarvi?


Di solito viene lui perché gli è più facile spostarsi... mi ha raggiunta ovunque... si e fatto anche 5h di macchina per stare con me solo 2h in un parco pubblico (quindi niente sesso - anticipo!). Siamo stati insieme al lago... Usciamo o stiamo in casa. Ci è anche capitato di andare in albergo.


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Di solito viene lui perché gli è più facile spostarsi... mi ha raggiunta ovunque... si e fatto anche 5h di macchina per stare con me solo 2h in un parco pubblico (quindi niente sesso - anticipo!). Siamo stati insieme al lago... Usciamo o stiamo in casa. Ci è anche capitato di andare in albergo.


In casa tua?..........


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Siamo colleghi di sedi diverse. Per un nulla in passato non ci siamo incrociati al momento giusto.
> Fosse successo adesso sarei qui in altra veste


Ma ora... con tua moglie? Come vanno le cose, se posso chiederlo? Sei rientrato nel.ruolo di marito perfetto o hai altre storie?


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Di solito viene lui perché gli è più facile spostarsi... mi ha raggiunta ovunque... si e fatto anche 5h di macchina per stare con me solo 2h in un parco pubblico (quindi niente sesso - anticipo!). Siamo stati insieme al lago... Usciamo o stiamo in casa. Ci è anche capitato di andare in albergo.


A casa? Tua logicamente.


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> In casa tua?..........


Sì.  Quando non ci sono i figli e non nel letto coniugale. Se serve a qlsa scriverlo.

Io a casa sua non riuscirei ad entrare...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sì.  Quando non ci sono i figli e non nel letto coniugale. Se serve a qlsa scriverlo.
> 
> Io a casa sua non riuscirei ad entrare...


Ma stai con uno che riesce ad entrare in casa tua
Secondo me tu hai proprio perso di vista la realtà


----------



## ologramma (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma stai con uno che riesce ad entrare in casa tua


e dai almeno si risparmia :sonar:


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sì.  Quando non ci sono i figli e non nel letto coniugale. Se serve a qlsa scriverlo.
> 
> Io a casa sua non riuscirei ad entrare...


No comment


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma stai con uno che riesce ad entrare in casa tua
> Secondo me tu hai proprio perso di vista la realtà


Sicuramente...
Mi spieghi il tuo punto di vista però?


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

No, nel letto coniugale


----------



## ologramma (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No, nel letto coniugale


il tempo è poco quindi meglio essere accorti dovesse rientrà il titolare ci sarebbe da ride


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai almeno si risparmia :sonar:


Tu sempre braccino corto eh?


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> il tempo è poco quindi meglio essere accorti dovesse rientrà il titolare ci sarebbe da ride


Fa ridere chiamarlo titolare se mai.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sicuramente...
> Mi spieghi il tuo punto di vista però?


Che ti comporti come se lui fosse il tuo compagno e non lo é. 
Compreso il fatto di farlo entrare in casa vostra (non tua, vostra)


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sì.  Quando non ci sono i figli e non nel letto coniugale. Se serve a qlsa scriverlo.
> 
> Io a casa sua non riuscirei ad entrare...


Tu ti faresti problemi a casa sua, però entrambi non ve ne fate a casa tua.

Beh. Fermo restando che tradire e' mancare di rispetto comunque al partner ufficiale, direi che ne stai mancando parecchio, a tuo marito. Che non so come reagirebbe a sapere che vi vedete a casa vostra. Si aggiunge al discorso passeggiate e chiacchierate col bimbo. Da come hai sempre parlato di tuo marito  (una brava persona, anche se oramai lo vedi alla stregua di un fratello) non credo sia un trattamento da riservargli.


----------



## ologramma (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Fa ridere chiamarlo titolare se mai.


sempre in casa con lui stai  per cui quando sarai sola  cioè ti separi puoi fare come ti pare , comunque non ho letto tutto ma la tua età mi è sfuggita


----------



## ologramma (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tu sempre braccino corto eh?


ma ne mio caso non direi anche se utilizzavo la macchina e una casa di appoggio , le spese erano altre


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che ti comporti come se lui fosse il tuo compagno e non lo é.
> Compreso il fatto di farlo entrare in casa vostra (non tua, vostra)


Dico anche questa cosa così avete tutti gli elementi per prendermi per il culo a dovere.... 
L'ultima.volta che è venuto ha pure fatto 3 lavoretti che erano pending da mesi... stile marito in affitto. Tutto di sua iniziativa... nemmeno pensavo li avesse notati!


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Fa ridere chiamarlo titolare se mai.


Il talamo resta “pulito” almeno lui....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Dico anche questa cosa così avete tutti gli elementi per prendermi per il culo a dovere....
> L'ultima.volta che è venuto ha pure fatto 3 lavoretti che erano pending da mesi... stile marito in affitto. Tutto di sua iniziativa... nemmeno pensavo li avesse notati!


A posto


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre in casa con lui stai  per cui quando sarai sola  cioè ti separi puoi fare come ti pare , comunque non ho letto tutto ma la tua età mi è sfuggita


35 anni.
La tua?


----------



## ologramma (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Dico anche questa cosa così avete tutti gli elementi per prendermi per il culo a dovere....
> L'ultima.volta che è venuto ha pure fatto 3 lavoretti che erano pending da mesi... stile marito in affitto. Tutto di sua iniziativa... nemmeno pensavo li avesse notati!


pensa io in quante case ho fatto i lavoretti per professione mi hanno pagato sempre in denaro


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma ne mio caso non direi anche se utilizzavo la macchina e una casa di appoggio , le spese erano altre


Quali? Gioielli e cene costose?


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A posto


Possiamo chiudere il 3d?


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> pensa io in quante case ho fatto i lavoretti per professione mi hanno pagato sempre in denaro


Non sono vere le dicerie sugli idraulici quindi?

Non commento il fatto che abbia.insinuato una sorta di do ut des al riguardo...


----------



## ologramma (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> 35 anni.
> La tua?


io ho il doppio dei tuoi anni quindi posso darti un consiglio , stai accorta che il mondo è pieno di volponi


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Possiamo chiudere il 3d?


Cmq potresti essere mio padre!


----------



## ologramma (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Quali? Gioielli e cene costose?


cose di un certo valore veniale e affettivo , ma che mi hai preso per uno sceicco?


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Cmq potresti essere mio padre!


E sai quanti calci in culo ti darei......e qui mi fermo


----------



## Lostris (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A posto


:rotfl::rotfl:

Io me la vedo la tua faccia..


----------



## ologramma (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Cmq potresti essere mio padre!


ecco perchè te lo dico presumo che hai anche tu un padre prova a dirgli dei problemi che hai con tuo marito e senti cosa ti dice  penso che un aiuto te lo da affinchè definisci il  rapporto con tuo marito ma non dirgli del'altro e della sua situazione non credo si sentirebbe felice


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sì.  Quando non ci sono i figli e non nel letto coniugale. Se serve a qlsa scriverlo.
> 
> Io a casa sua non riuscirei ad entrare...


Ma sei pazza?
Questo ti si ritorcerà contro quando il tuo amante smetterà di vederci annebbiato ........oltre al fatto che credo debba esistere una morale minima anche nel  tradimento.Ma non una morale per gli esterni,una morale per noi stessi.


----------



## ologramma (28 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io me la vedo la tua faccia..


 vedi sto leggendo la tua firma penso, se la ragazza avesse detto le belle parole che dici nella fine dei tuoi messaggi,mi sarei stato zitto , ma sono scettico .


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu ti faresti problemi a casa sua, però entrambi non ve ne fate a casa tua.
> 
> Beh. Fermo restando che tradire e' mancare di rispetto comunque al partner ufficiale, direi che ne stai mancando parecchio, a tuo marito. Che non so come reagirebbe a sapere che vi vedete a casa vostra. Si aggiunge al discorso passeggiate e chiacchierate col bimbo. Da come hai sempre parlato di tuo marito  (una brava persona, anche se oramai lo vedi alla stregua di un fratello) non credo sia un trattamento da riservargli.


Io dico che il risveglio sarà veramente brusco,almeno glielo abbiamo detto.


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Dico anche questa cosa così avete tutti gli elementi per prendermi per il culo a dovere....
> L'ultima.volta che è venuto ha pure fatto 3 lavoretti che erano pending da mesi... stile marito in affitto. Tutto di sua iniziativa... nemmeno pensavo li avesse notati!


É mio marito!!!!!!
Ti dico solo che è andata a finire male male male male.
Anche lui con la sindrome del Principe Azzurro...lei quella di Cenerentola .UGUALE!
Posso solo dirti che poi le maschere sono cadute  sia a lei che a lui e mi hanno fatto solo pena.


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> É mio marito!!!!!!
> Ti dico solo che è andata a finire male male male male.
> Anche lui con la sindrome del Principe Azzurro...lei quella di Cenerentola .UGUALE!
> Posso solo dirti che poi le maschere sono cadute  sia a lei che a lui e mi hanno fatto solo pena.


Come è andata poi?
Mi avevi accennato qlsa.. se ti va di scrivermelo mi fa piacere...
Mi sembra anche che lei avesse una doppia vita/faccia... o sbaglio?


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> cose di un certo valore veniale e affettivo , ma che mi hai preso per uno sceicco?


Era una battuta


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco perchè te lo dico presumo che hai anche tu un padre prova a dirgli dei problemi che hai con tuo marito e senti cosa ti dice  penso che un aiuto te lo da affinchè definisci il  rapporto con tuo marito ma non dirgli del'altro e della sua situazione non credo si sentirebbe felice


Non potrei mai parlarne con mio padre.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Era una battuta


Ma invece di stare a disquisire di talamo, fatti na maratona con l’amante su Skype.


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cmq so quali sarebbero i passi giusti da fare, nell'ordine:
1) lasciare lui
2) chiudere con mio marito
3) andare avanti ed evitare qualsiasi rapporto con un uomo sposato

Ma sono una persona troppo ingenua, egoista, debole e stronza per riuscirci evidentemente.

Fine del quadro.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io me la vedo la tua faccia..


Mi conosci bene


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non potrei mai parlarne con mio padre.


Vedi quello che ti ho detto sopra.
A calci in culo ti prenderebbe. Dai tempo al tempo al tempo che i padri sanno vedere.....


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vedi quello che ti ho detto sopra.
> A calci in culo ti prenderebbe. Dai tempo al tempo al tempo che i padri sanno vedere.....


A calci in culo mi ci prenderei già io...
Non tutti i padri sono uguali.


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> io ho il doppio dei tuoi anni quindi posso darti un consiglio , stai accorta che il mondo è pieno di volponi


È questo che mi chiedo... deve sempre esserci qualcuno che prende in giro e qualcun'altro che viene preso in giro?

Io gli credo ma "da come vanno queste cose" sembra che creda agli unicorni...


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi sto leggendo la tua firma penso, se la ragazza avesse detto le belle parole che dici nella fine dei tuoi messaggi,mi sarei stato zitto , ma sono scettico .


Io non posso permettermi di sacrificare tutta la mia felicità


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Come è andata poi?
> Mi avevi accennato qlsa.. se ti va di scrivermelo mi fa piacere...
> Mi sembra anche che lei avesse una doppia vita/faccia... o sbaglio?


Quando la bolla è scoppiata e si è tornati alla realtà ,il prendere atto che lei gli aprisse  le porte della loro  casa coniugale ed offrisse senza particolari problemi  anche il loro "lettone" è stata una cosa che gliel'ha fatta vedere sotto una luce ben diversa.
Ha realizzato che cosa penserebbe in condizioni normali di una donna che facesse a lui la stessa cosa.Vomito....
Oltre al fatto che ha dovuto fare i conti con se stesso a lungo perché non si capacitava di aver accettato quegli inviti a casa di lei perché lei voleva così .Il non essersi saputo imporre nel rispetto della sua dignità di uomo oltretutto sposato quindi esposto ipoteticamente allo stesso trattamento ,gli ha creato dei forti disagi psicologici.
A parte il fatto che aveva grossi problemi sessuali a scopare  in quella situazione ed è l'unica cosa che in fondo lo rassicura sul fatto che non fosse il suo mondo ideale ma quello di lei.
Ora sei sulle nuvole,guarda che poi si scende e le cose si vedono per quelle che sono ,non posso nemmeno immaginare di avere l'amante di mio marito che mette le mani e gli occhi su casa mia,sulle mie cose,che mi ripara cose mia.
Ma ti rendi conto?
Tu vuoi fare finta che.......ma non è così.Se lui fosse l'UOMO che dici,dovrebbe essere lui il primo a non accettare di entrare in casa vostra proprio,perché dimostrerebbe di aver una dignità ed un onore da rispettare.
Alla fine questo tuo comportamento ti qualificherà  anche ai suoi  occhi oltre  che te stessa ai tuoi.
Sul fatto che poi accedere a casa loro sia impossibile .......storia trita e ritrita.Lui non intende  arrivare a tanto .Stop.


----------



## Lostris (28 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi sto leggendo la tua firma penso, se la ragazza avesse detto le belle parole che dici nella fine dei tuoi messaggi,mi sarei stato zitto , ma sono scettico .


Anche la tua firma è molto bella.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> A calci in culo mi ci prenderei già io...
> Non tutti i padri sono uguali.


Senti annare’ non si può leggere il fatto dei lavori, delle chiavate in casa. Perché questo? Perché sicuramente i tuoi figli erano presenti e su questo 1 € me lo gioco a colpo sicuro. Altrimenti saresti andata in altri luoghi. Mi domando ma tutto questo tempo senza la paura di un rientro del cornuto? 
Che mestiere fa il cornuto viaggiatore? 
Fatt’ accatta’ a chi non ti sape.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Quando la bolla è scoppiata e si è tornati alla realtà ,il prendere atto che lei gli aprisse  le porte della loro  casa coniugale ed offrisse senza particolari problemi  anche il loro "lettone" è stata una cosa che gliel'ha fatta vedere sotto una luce ben diversa.
> Ha realizzato che cosa penserebbe in condizioni normali di una donna che facesse a lui la stessa cosa.Vomito....
> Oltre al fatto che ha dovuto fare i conti con se stesso a lungo perché non si capacitava di aver accettato quegli inviti a casa di lei perché lei voleva così .Il non essersi saputo imporre nel rispetto della sua dignità di uomo oltretutto sposato quindi esposto ipoteticamente allo stesso trattamento ,gli ha creato dei forti disagi psicologici.
> A parte il fatto che aveva grossi problemi sessuali a scopare  in quella situazione ed è l'unica cosa che in fondo lo rassicura sul fatto che non fosse il suo mondo ideale ma quello di lei.
> ...


Cara mistral gli uccelli si accoppiano in cielo e’ chiavic’ nterra.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> È questo che mi chiedo... deve sempre esserci qualcuno che prende in giro e qualcun'altro che viene preso in giro?
> 
> Io gli credo ma "da come vanno queste cose" sembra che creda agli unicorni...


Ma non ti sta prendendo in giro
Infatti non ti ha detto che lascerà la moglie per te
Ti ha detto che ora resta lì e in futuro si vedrà 
Nessuno sa cosa accadrà in futuro ma non puoi vivere questa storia con la speranza che la lasci perché attualmente lui non ne ha intenzione 
Un po’ paraculo forse si ma secondo me tu dovresti goderti questi momenti evitando le cazzate di farlo entrare in casa o passeggiare in presenza di tuo figli e fine. Nella tua testa pensa che non si separerà mai. Continui a vederlo?


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Quando la bolla è scoppiata e si è tornati alla realtà ,il prendere atto che lei gli aprisse  le porte della loro  casa coniugale ed offrisse senza particolari problemi  anche il loro "lettone" è stata una cosa che gliel'ha fatta vedere sotto una luce ben diversa.
> Ha realizzato che cosa penserebbe in condizioni normali di una donna che facesse a lui la stessa cosa.Vomito....
> Oltre al fatto che ha dovuto fare i conti con se stesso a lungo perché non si capacitava di aver accettato quegli inviti a casa di lei perché lei voleva così .Il non essersi saputo imporre nel rispetto della sua dignità di uomo oltretutto sposato quindi esposto ipoteticamente allo stesso trattamento ,gli ha creato dei forti disagi psicologici.
> A parte il fatto che aveva grossi problemi sessuali a scopare  in quella situazione ed è l'unica cosa che in fondo lo rassicura sul fatto che non fosse il suo mondo ideale ma quello di lei.
> ...


Allora... su casa loro io ho detto categoricamente di no. Sono io che non me la sento proprio...

Sto per dire una cosa che alla luce delle riflessioni di tuo marito... mi fa pensare... lui ha "spinto" per venire a casa mia... io ero titibante. Mi dice che capisce l'importanza della cosa che per lui è enorme e molto importante e che sarà sempre degno della mia fiducia....

Dici bene quando scrivi "tu vuoi fare finta che...". In parte si potrebbe anche scrivere che "noi vogliamo fare finta che..." ma non è così...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Quando la bolla è scoppiata e si è tornati alla realtà ,il prendere atto che lei gli aprisse  le porte della loro  casa coniugale ed offrisse senza particolari problemi  anche il loro "lettone" è stata una cosa che gliel'ha fatta vedere sotto una luce ben diversa.
> Ha realizzato che cosa penserebbe in condizioni normali di una donna che facesse a lui la stessa cosa.Vomito....
> Oltre al fatto che ha dovuto fare i conti con se stesso a lungo perché non si capacitava di aver accettato quegli inviti a casa di lei perché lei voleva così .Il non essersi saputo imporre nel rispetto della sua dignità di uomo oltretutto sposato quindi esposto ipoteticamente allo stesso trattamento ,gli ha creato dei forti disagi psicologici.
> A parte il fatto che aveva grossi problemi sessuali a scopare  in quella situazione ed è l'unica cosa che in fondo lo rassicura sul fatto che non fosse il suo mondo ideale ma quello di lei.
> ...


Quoto tutta l’ultima parte 
Come fai ad accettare che tu non riusciresti ad entrare in casa sua ma accetti che lui lo faccia?


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Senti annare’ non si può leggere il fatto dei lavori, delle chiavate in casa. Perché questo? Perché sicuramente i tuoi figli erano presenti e su questo 1 € me lo gioco a colpo sicuro. Altrimenti saresti andata in altri luoghi. Mi domando ma tutto questo tempo senza la paura di un rientro del cornuto?
> Che mestiere fa il cornuto viaggiatore?
> Fatt’ accatta’ a chi non ti sape.


Hai perso un euro.
Sicura al 100% che non sarebbe rientrato.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Allora... su casa loro io ho detto categoricamente di no. Sono io che non me la sento proprio...
> 
> Sto per dire una cosa che alla luce delle riflessioni di tuo marito... mi fa pensare... lui ha "spinto" per venire a casa mia... io ero titibante. Mi dice che capisce l'importanza della cosa che per lui è enorme e molto importante e che sarà sempre degno della mia fiducia....
> 
> Dici bene quando scrivi "tu vuoi fare finta che...". In parte si potrebbe anche scrivere che "noi vogliamo fare finta che..." ma non è così...


Non posso grassettare ma ritiro il fatto che è un pochino paraculo dopo questo post
Lo è molto
Ma tralasciando lui, davanti alla stronzata che capisce che è molto importante ecc ecc a te come ha fatto a non partire un vafanculo?


----------



## Viky36 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La mia ex amante diceva le stesse identiche parole. Era ovvio che se ci fossimo incontrati da single saremmo stati insieme.
> Raggiunta questa consapevolezza non ha retto comunque: soffriva come una dannata a sapermi in casa con moglie e figli.


(Il disagio di cui parlavo)


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non ti sta prendendo in giro
> Infatti non ti ha detto che lascerà la moglie per te
> Ti ha detto che ora resta lì e in futuro si vedrà
> Nessuno sa cosa accadrà in futuro ma non puoi vivere questa storia con la speranza che la lasci perché attualmente lui non ne ha intenzione
> Un po’ paraculo forse si ma secondo me tu dovresti goderti questi momenti evitando le cazzate di farlo entrare in casa o passeggiare in presenza di tuo figli e fine. Nella tua testa pensa che non si separerà mai. Continui a vederlo?


La mia idea era di continuare finché non ho trovato una stabilità e, se va come sembra debba andare, chiudere.
Ma ho paura che non sarà poi così semplice....


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso grassettare ma ritiro il fatto che è un pochino paraculo dopo questo post
> Lo è molto
> Ma tralasciando lui, davanti alla stronzata che capisce che è molto importante ecc ecc a te come ha fatto a non partire un vafanculo?


Gli ho creduto/gli credo ancora....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> La mia idea era di continuare finché non ho trovato una stabilità e, se va come sembra debba andare, chiudere.
> Ma ho paura che non sarà poi così semplice....


Ma quale stabilità? Più lo vedi più ci stai dentro più starai peggio . non chiuderai e ci starai male sempre di più.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Gli ho creduto/gli credo ancora....


E stai messa bene allora
Un uomo che ti vuole bene secondo me non ti chiederebbe mai una cosa così 
Ma solo il fatto che per te sia sbagliato entrare in casa sua come fai a reputare giusto che ci entri lui?


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale stabilità? Più lo vedi più ci stai dentro più starai peggio . non chiuderai e ci starai male sempre di più.


Ma io proprio non ce la faccio a vederlo come lo vedete voi... non ho la forza di lasciarlo... 
Mi sono innamorata e gli credo... anche se ho i miei dubbi... come sapete.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma io proprio non ce la faccio a vederlo come lo vedete voi... non ho la forza di lasciarlo...
> Mi sono innamorata e gli credo... anche se ho i miei dubbi... come sapete.


A cosa credi? Al fatto che provi sentimenti per te (e non ho dubbi che sia così) o al fatto che lascerà la moglie (cosa che non ha detto) ?


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A cosa credi? Al fatto che provi sentimenti per te (e non ho dubbi che sia così) o al fatto che lascerà la moglie (cosa che non ha detto) ?


Ai suoi sentimenti per me.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Hai perso un euro.
> Sicura al 100% che non sarebbe rientrato.


Se eri l’obera da incombenze famigliari a che pro’ farlo venire a casa? Vi mancano 40 € per andare in hotel? Ma va va e continua ad andare


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ai suoi sentimenti per me.


Ma facciamo che i suoi sentimenti per te siano sinceri. Se non lascia la moglie sicura che per te è così importante che li provi?


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se eri l’obera da incombenze famigliari a che pro’ farlo venire a casa? Vi mancano 40 € per andare in hotel? Ma va va e continua ad andare


Perché in albergo si va per fare sesso e poco altro... a casa si sta insieme.. si cucina.. si mangia insieme... si fa finta che... come diceva [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION]


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma facciamo che i suoi sentimenti per te siano sinceri. Se non lascia la moglie sicura che per te è così importante che li provi?


Ora mi basterebbe questo... ma capisco cosa intendi... e ci sto pensando...

Solo che ora mi sto.interrogando anche sul tipo di persona che sono diventata, perlomeno come comportamenti, e mi sto domandando se ne valga la pena per lui....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Perché in albergo si va per fare sesso e poco altro... a casa si sta insieme.. si cucina.. si mangia insieme... si fa finta che... come diceva [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION]


Uccidetemi


----------



## Lostris (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Perché in albergo si va per fare sesso e poco altro... a casa si sta insieme.. si cucina.. si mangia insieme... si fa finta che... come diceva @_mistral_


:unhappy:


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uccidetemi


Guarda che è una cosa su cui sto riflettendo ora grazie a [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION]. Mica era un piano esplicito!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ora mi basterebbe questo...


Boh fatico a capirti
Lui ti fa stare bene . Se ti sta bene quello che hai cosa ti cambia se lui ti ama o no?


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uccidetemi


Io uccido te e tu me


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io uccido te e tu me


Se volete vi accoppo io tutti e due.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se volete vi accoppo io tutti e due.


Grazie a buon rendere


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se volete vi accoppo io tutti e due.


Ci sei sempre quando abbiamo bisogno di te


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io uccido te e tu me


Proprio ora che iniziavamo a quotarci? È stato breve ma intenso


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Guarda che è una cosa su cui sto riflettendo ora grazie a @_mistral_. Mica era un piano esplicito!


Io ti garantisco che quando uscirai da questo contesto e rivedrai te e lui in queste gesta,ti darai della cretina.
Non ti capaciterai di come abbia potuto comportarti in quel modo e perdere di vista la tua dignità,di come abbia potuto fare questo a tuo marito (non il tradimento,ma il contorno).
Mio marito è andato fuori di testa per queste elaborazioni specialmente perché era lui quello che si mostrava titubante e non era a suo agio.Lei era quella che diceva che per qualche scopata cosa poteva mai succedere.....
Dopo l'ha detestata anche per questltre a non perdonare se stesso e faticare a riconoscersi.
Prova a vederti dal di fuori.Prova a pensare che opinione avresti del tuo vicino di casa,di una tua amica,di tua  sorella o anche di tuo marito .Non penseresti a loro come a dei fuori di testa privi anche di decenza? 
Il fatto che poi sia stato lui ad insistere per questa ulteriore umiliazione lo classificano a livelli estrememete bassi come UOMO.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Proprio ora che iniziavamo a quotarci? È stato breve ma intenso


Allora desistiamo. Facciamolo lungo ma sempre intenso


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci sei sempre quando abbiamo bisogno di te


Vi do un'incornata che non vi lascia scampo.:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Vi do un'incornata che non vi lascia scampo.:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Speriamo solo che la bimba annarella, non abiti molto in alto perché, se il cornuto si accorge di tutto questo, i gradini delle scale li fa rotolando.


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Speriamo solo che la bimba annarella, non abiti molto in alto perché, se il cornuto si accorge di tutto questo, i gradini delle scale li fa rotolando.


Pensa che il marito dell'amante di mio marito si occupava ai tempi di fornire la coltelleria alle macellerie,aveva tutto l'assortimento sul furgone.:rotfl:
Se tornava prima del previsto finivamo sulla cronaca nera e gli zebedei di mio marito finivano al posto dell'alberello  magico attaccati al retrovisore .
Ora il mio collega cornuto fa il corriere ,gli rende la vita difficile a lei quando vuole "ospitare"perché ha orari e percorsi imprevedibili.


----------



## Annina123 (28 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Io ti garantisco che quando uscirai da questo contesto e rivedrai te e lui in queste gesta,ti darai della cretina.
> Non ti capaciterai di come abbia potuto comportarti in quel modo e perdere di vista la tua dignità,di come abbia potuto fare questo a tuo marito (non il tradimento,ma il contorno).
> Mio marito è andato fuori di testa per queste elaborazioni specialmente perché era lui quello che si mostrava titubante e non era a suo agio.Lei era quella che diceva che per qualche scopata cosa poteva mai succedere.....
> Dopo l'ha detestata anche per questltre a non perdonare se stesso e faticare a riconoscersi.
> ...


La cosa certa è che per lui ho fatto cose che non pensavo mai che avrei potuto fare in vita mia e di cui non vado fiera... ma non do la colpa a lui perché in fondo sono sempre libera di scegliere...

La cosa che probabilmente mi fa rimanere è il dubbio che possa esserci davvero qualcosa di più e che solo il tempo possa dirlo... certamente, se io ho un matrimonio finito con un marito del tutto assente nei miei confronti da anni, e cmq vivo con tanti sensi di colpa il tutto, fatico a comprendere la sua posizione e il suo modo di affrontare le cose con tanta facilità... 

Io ho 2 immagini di lui... una è la vostra... l'altra è quella di un uomo straordinario... 
Mi fa sentire davvero tanto amata ed apprezzata, sento la sua vicinanza e non riesco a immaginare di rinunciare a lui...ma proprio perché lui (non perché c'e lui ora come potrebbe esserci un altro).

Tra l'altro, dopo essermi confrontata con voi ed aver deciso di non volergli chiedere di più, non ho più toccato il tema (dopo averne parlato con lui).
 Lui invece mi ripete che pensa sempre più  spesso a come sarebbe stare insieme a me davvero... che mi vede come la sua fidanzata, che vorrebbe darmi di più... il che cmq mi dà delle illusioni anche se poi davvero io non vorrei che lasciasse la sua famiglia per me... non so nemmeno io se si capisce quello che scrivo...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Esticazzi!!
> 
> Ora, il tuo matrimonio sarà anche finito, ma io non riesco a capire come fate a dedicarvi tutto questo tempo.
> Io nemmeno da ragazzina nei primissimi tempi col fidanzato da libera e senza figli stavo messa così :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Standing ovation!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ribadisco la sfumatura che non è stata colta da tanti... io volevo solo che lui non escludesse categoricamente a priori che tra noi non potesse esserci nulla più di quello che c'è già perché questo avrebbe significato per forza che quello che prova per me è falso.
> 
> Facevo inconsciamente l'equazione: se non c'è futuro è di certo una presa in giro.
> 
> ...


Sai a questo punto cosa credo?
Che tu sia stata profondamente delusa da tuo marito.
Marito di cui non parli proprio, come se l’avessi già lasciato indietro, spedito in un altrove che non ti riguarda.
Invece credo che dovresti pensarci per smettere di vedere un succedaneo in quest’uomo che cerca, per me, solo un po’ di distrazione.


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Perché in albergo si va per fare sesso e poco altro... a casa si sta insieme.. si cucina.. si mangia insieme... si fa finta che... come diceva [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION]


Si certo.... Mentre tu fantastichi simulando proprio il quotidiano che vorresti con lui, lui risparmia motel, ristorante, bar....Capisco. Anzi non capisco ma fa lo stesso.Ma.... Che ad un tratto in casa possa arrivare tuo marito  (uno magari si sente poco bene, ha dimenticato qualcosa o boh...) non lo tieni in conto? Oh.... E' anche casa sua


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Farfallina lei è tutta anima e cazzo dell’amante.


Di’ la verità. Tu hai subìto gravi tradimenti oppure sei stato profondamente ferito da un tradimento dei tuoi genitori.
Ti rendi conto che ridurre tutto a cazzo e figa e definire le donne sempre con disprezzo, mentre proclami la tua soddisfazione nel Tradire e nel non provare mai sentimenti ti rivelano?
Se tradisci come si può altrimenti spiegare questa acredine?
Perché sei qui? Per sfogarti contro le signore o per cercarne? Non sei tanto attraente sai? Sembri il vecchio barbogio vicino al camino che parla male dei giovani d’oggi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io sono a casa.in congedo attualmente, lui lavora ma gira tanto e riesce a ritagliarsi tanto spazio per me.
> Ci piace parlare insieme di tutto.
> Vedersi una giornata a settimana non è affatto impossibile...
> Questa estate ci siamo incontrati anche con mio figlio piccolo ma abbiamo solo chiacchierato al bar o passeggiato... come con un amico qualsiasi.
> ...


Dopo tre mesi hai un quadro perfetto :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Comunque invidio chi con bimbi piccoli riesce ad avere tutto questo gran tempo.


Anch’io.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia e mi sei apparso più "umano" di come mi sei sembrato finora...
> Posto che mi sembra che la tua amante ed io siamo molto ma molto diverse... (ti direi "grazie al chez che non hai lasciato tua moglie per lei! Ci credo che non ci hai nemmeno.pensato! Nessuna persona sana di mente lo avrebbe fatto.....! E cmq... mi pare che alla fine abbia scelto lei un altro........")
> 
> *Io sono felice a saperlo con i figli che adora e che lo adorano! Ma forse la differenza in questo caso è che io ho figli ed è inconcepibile per me ogni gelosia verso di loro... anzi! Se trascurasse loro per me... sarebbe un enorme campanello di allarme.*..
> ...


Ti rendi conto di quanto sei contraddittoria sognando una vita insieme?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sì.  Quando non ci sono i figli e non nel letto coniugale. Se serve a qlsa scriverlo.
> 
> Io a casa sua non riuscirei ad entrare...


:sbatti:


farfalla ha detto:


> Ma stai con uno che riesce ad entrare in casa tua
> Secondo me tu hai proprio perso di vista la realtà


Obnubilata.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu ti faresti problemi a casa sua, però entrambi non ve ne fate a casa tua.
> 
> Beh. Fermo restando che tradire e' mancare di rispetto comunque al partner ufficiale, direi che ne stai mancando parecchio, a tuo marito. Che non so come reagirebbe a sapere che vi vedete a casa vostra. Si aggiunge al discorso passeggiate e chiacchierate col bimbo. Da come hai sempre parlato di tuo marito  (una brava persona, anche se oramai lo vedi alla stregua di un fratello) non credo sia un trattamento da riservargli.


È una cosa vomitevole.
Però si capisce che Annina non se ne rende proprio conto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io me la vedo la tua faccia..


Anch’io. Ma pure la mia :facepalm:


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa vomitevole.Però si capisce che Annina non se ne rende proprio conto.


Ma capisco che non se ne renda conto. E credo anche che, più che  "astio" nei confronti del marito lo abbia più o meno inconsapevolmente eliminato. E' come se quest'uomo non ci fosse. Ma non solo in quel che dice. Proprio in quello che fa. E' come se non le importasse nulla di venire scoperta.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di’ la verità. Tu hai subìto gravi tradimenti oppure sei stato profondamente ferito da un tradimento dei tuoi genitori.
> Ti rendi conto che ridurre tutto a cazzo e figa e definire le donne sempre con disprezzo, mentre proclami la tua soddisfazione nel Tradire e nel non provare mai sentimenti ti rivelano?
> Se tradisci come si può altrimenti spiegare questa acredine?
> Perché sei qui? Per sfogarti contro le signore o per cercarne? Non sei tanto attraente sai? Sembri il vecchio barbogio vicino al camino che parla male dei giovani d’oggi.


Per divertimi cara la mia Bruni. Specialmente con le signore come te che hanno talmente tante ragnatele da essere diventate verginelle.
Ma non posso dire la mia come su Carola anche con questa MADRE? (Ti dice niente madre?) 
Scusa ma non mi ignoravi? Continua cara, continua. Ciao.

Ps. Sono in uscita con la mogliera per una serata danzante, ariciao.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per divertimi cara la mia Bruni. Specialmente con le signore come te che hanno talmente tante ragnatele da essere diventate verginelle.
> Ma non posso dire la mia come su Carola anche con questa MADRE? (Ti dice niente madre?)
> Scusa ma non mi ignoravi? Continua cara, continua. Ciao.


Certo caro Signore.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma capisco che non se ne renda conto. E credo anche che, più che  "astio" nei confronti del marito lo abbia più o meno inconsapevolmente eliminato. E' come se quest'uomo non ci fosse. Ma non solo in quel che dice. Proprio in quello che fa. E' come se non le importasse nulla di venire scoperta.


Lo sta sostituendo.
Deve percepirlo profondamente distante.
Ma di questo non parla.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa vomitevole.
> Però si capisce che Annina non se ne rende proprio conto.


Vomitevole è meglio di cazzo e figa? Ma va va va va va va va va va va va va va va..........etc etc.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> il tempo è poco quindi meglio essere accorti dovesse rientrà il titolare ci sarebbe da ride


Il titolare ha preso na fuga di quelle....


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quello che dicevo sempre anch'io. Ma per una donna sto discorso è arduo.


Non per forza. Però per me questo è sempre stato uno dei criteri ineludibili nella scelta del con chi accompagnarmi. Del resto sono portato a pensare che se mi sono sempre trovato così bene é perché tutto sommato sapevo esattamente cosa volevo & cosa aspettarmi. E anche cosa potevo dare.


Annina123 ha detto:


> Ribadisco la sfumatura che non è stata colta da tanti... io volevo solo che lui non escludesse categoricamente a priori che tra noi non potesse esserci nulla più di quello che c'è già perché questo avrebbe significato per forza che quello che prova per me è falso.
> 
> Facevo inconsciamente l'equazione: se non c'è futuro è di certo una presa in giro.
> 
> ...


Ti continuo a ribadire che qui tanti non colgono le sfumature profonde del tuo modo di pensare magari è perché ti esprimi a cazzo. Anche in considerazione del fatto che qui c'è un utenza non proprio di primo pelo e non proprio fatta di gente con la prima elementare. Detto questo, ben venga il fatto che un punto di vista diverso dal tuo ti abbia messo in moto le rotelline nel cervello. Io personalmente Diffido delle conversioni improvvise E ritengo che tu non sia assolutamente matura proprio in termini di esperienze di vita per gestire proficuamente una relazione di questo tipo. Ma questa è una mia opinione, e lascia il tempo che trova, anche e soprattutto visto che non colgo le sfumature.


Cielo ha detto:


> Ragazzo.... Con due figli di quattro e due anni e' difficile ritagliarsi pure l'oretta dal parrucchiere, o le due ore per una cena.Capisco che statisticamente e' un discorso che vale più per le donne.Comunque.... Buon per lei.


Intanto grazie per il ragazzo, e poi non è necessariamente così. Sempre al netto del fatto che il 99% delle donne che conosco si sentono in colpa nei confronti dei figli, per me chiamare la baby-sitter e per levarti il pargolo dai coglioni due ore per andare in palestra oppure anche molto banalmente per farti una ronfata non l'ho mai visto qualcosa di disdicevole. Figurati per farsi una scopata.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per divertimi cara la mia Bruni. Specialmente con le signore come te che hanno talmente tante ragnatele da essere diventate verginelle.
> Ma non posso dire la mia come su Carola anche con questa MADRE? (Ti dice niente madre?)
> Scusa ma non mi ignoravi? Continua cara, continua. Ciao.
> 
> Ps. Sono in uscita con la mogliera per una serata danzante, ariciao.


Ragazzo da balera tu di Brunetta non hai colto il tratto fondamentale, Ecco perché ancora ti ci incazzi. Brunetta é sostanzialmente incapace di capire e pesare nell'ambito dei rapporti umani l'importanza dell'ormone. Poverella, proprio non ci arriva. Non è questione di cattiveria, anch'io pensavo lo facesse in maniera maligna tipo vecchia Megera frustrata, in questo temo abbia pesato la mia educazione cattolica. Me la sono sempre figurata come la suora vecchia che non scopa e quindi maltratta le studentesse femmine per invidia. Però leggo anche che mi sta sui coglioni come lei, per cui ti dico che in realtà Brunetta in ogni singola analisi dei rapporti umani si dimentica sempre di inserire il parametro sesso. Ma proprio perché non ne è in grado. Per cui, su dai, Non trattarla male. 
Lei vedrà sempre sotto l'ombra della sopraffazione un rapporto uomo donna in cui il maschio fa il maschio e la femmina fa la femmina. Perché per l'appunto gli manca tutto il bello che c'è per una femmina nel farsi possedere.
Poi lascia stare che una persona sana di mente sa scindere il momento dell'ormone dal momento in cui l'ormone non c'è. Per Madama Boldrini sarà sempre una pregiudiziale ideologica.
Non mi sembra molto giusto prendersela con lei.


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa vomitevole.
> Però si capisce che Annina non se ne rende proprio conto.


Ed è proprio questo che cerco di farle capire .
Ci sono passata attraverso mio marito.Quando si torna in se e torna la consapevolezza,è qualcosa di devastante .
Specie se l'altro si rivela ben diverso da come si presentava.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ed è proprio questo che cerco di farle capire .
> Ci sono passata attraverso mio marito.Quando si torna in se e torna la consapevolezza,è qualcosa di devastante .
> Specie se l'altro si rivela ben diverso da come si presentava.


Una mia amica non ci trovava nulla di strano. Le sembrava anche più prudente di andare in giro.
Poi le è morto in casa un artigiano e ha capito che anche un imprevisto meno drammatico avrebbe potuto farla scoprire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Di quanto so’ strunz’ e cornuti i legittimi, sai come si divertono


e dai!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Questo non capisco... perché debba essere sempre scontato che l'uomo non possa essere innamorato ma debba sempre essere una presa in giro...
> Si dubita di tutto ma questa è una granitica certezza per tanti... bho!


io non ne ho mai trovato, meglio dire all'inizio amore eterno. Passato un po di tempo perdevano "l'entusiasmo".
Mai dire mai, magari lui è l'eccezione che conferma la regola.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Posto che la serenità non ha mai fatto parte di me.... in questo momento sto pensando a tante cose e sono vagamente tranquilla.
> Posto che non mi sento più "intelligente" degli altri... sto cercando di capire se anche la nostra relazione abbia tratti comuni con le altre storie che tanti definiscono "tutte uguali".
> Nella nostra relazione esiste una quotidianità che si esprime in questo modo:
> Telefonate..  tante... al mattino prima di andare al lavoro, a pranzo e alla sera, stiamo al telefono tanto... parlo di ore... poi appena abbiamo entrambi un momento libero, ad esempio ieri sono andata a fare la spesa e l'abbiamo fatta insieme al telefono. Mio figlio ha anche dei problemi alimentari per cui abbiamo passato il tempo a stabilire cosa inventarci per superarle e ad acquistare le cose per ricette sempre nuove... e ridiamo tanto... a me piace perché lo sento davvero vicino a me in tutte le cose quotidiane... e mi dà tantissimo entusiasmo e voglia di fare... cose che avevo un po'perso per strada....
> ...


Ho letto scritti di mio marito in cui le dava perle di saggezza a delle cazzate superficiali lanciate da lei  mai viste...roba da asilo nido.... tanto  che stentavo a riconoscerlo...o dire”che bello sarebbe cucinare insieme”..quando non sa come si faccia un uovo al burro... 
poi quando l’ho scoperto con lei si è eclissato ...
Cosa posso dirti...le storie possono essere diverse, ma a volte la menzogna supera i limiti della fantasia. 
Un uomo buono, collaborativo, sensibile ...che tradisce moglie e figli...come può essere credibile proprio nel  quotidiano? 
Il mio stava con una single ..ma se l’avessi scoperto prendersi “cura” dei problemi di lei e della sua prole... con dei figli propri  considerati a stento, non avrei avuto dubbi a percepire un certo olezzo di balla interessata . Ma ogni storia a se.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Siamo colleghi di sedi diverse. Per un nulla in passato non ci siamo incrociati al momento giusto.
> Fosse successo adesso sarei qui in altra veste


 in che veste? Il saio?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ps. Sono in uscita con la mogliera per una serata danzante, ariciao.


..
[video=youtube;FIKtdiNyYKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIKtdiNyYKA[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..
> [video=youtube;FIKtdiNyYKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIKtdiNyYKA[/video]


Sei perfido


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei perfido


Vero..


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vero..


Buongiorno skorpioncino, tutto a posto la serata è andata bene, grazie per avermi pensato. Ti è andata male. Non ti preoccupare io all’eta che tu denigri ci sono arrivato, per te ci può essere la possibilità che non ci arrivi.... ciao cornutello.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Nella nostra relazione esiste una quotidianità che si esprime in questo modo:
> Telefonate..  tante... al mattino prima di andare al lavoro, a pranzo e alla sera, stiamo al telefono tanto... parlo di ore... poi appena abbiamo entrambi un momento libero, ad esempio ieri sono andata a fare la spesa e l'abbiamo fatta insieme al telefono. Mio figlio ha anche dei problemi alimentari per cui abbiamo passato il tempo a stabilire cosa inventarci per superarle e ad acquistare le cose per ricette sempre nuove... e ridiamo tanto... a me piace perché lo sento davvero vicino a me in tutte le cose quotidiane... e mi dà tantissimo entusiasmo e voglia di fare... cose che avevo un po'perso per strada....
> Poi ovviamente ci sono wa, messaggi vocali, foto e video... etc.
> Nel we ovviamente ci sentiamo meno, telefonicamente, e ci scriviamo.tanto.
> Per il vederci... finora ci siamo visti almeno una volta a settimana, in alcune settimane anche di più... e parlo di giornate intere o cmq di tante ore.... non ci vediamo solo per fare l'amore, che facciamo sempre con un trasporto che non abbiamo.mai vissuto prima... usciamo e abbiamo in programma di visitare insieme tanti posti... piano piano stiamo.realizzando queste aspettative.. compatibilmente con gli impegni di entrambi. Insomma...nel nostro caso, la quotidianità esiste eccome... .


A pensarci bene anche la mia relazione era così. Telefonata la mattina mentre andavo al lavoro, telefonata appena arrivato in ufficio (colleghi, quindi numero interno), ci scrivevamo ogni momento su skype, telefonata quando lei usciva da lavoro. Incontro 1-2 volte a settimana con pausa allungata alle tre ore. E sempre whatsapp, whatsapp, whatsapp...
E poi? Corse corse corse per stare dentro a tutto.
Tre anni così ed ero devastato.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A pensarci bene anche la mia relazione era così. Telefonata la mattina mentre andavo al lavoro, telefonata appena arrivato in ufficio (colleghi, quindi numero interno), ci scrivevamo ogni momento su skype, telefonata quando lei usciva da lavoro. Incontro 1-2 volte a settimana con pausa allungata alle tre ore. E sempre whatsapp, whatsapp, whatsapp...
> E poi? Corse corse corse per stare dentro a tutto.
> Tre anni così ed ero devastato.


Ragazzo QB.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Ottobre 2017)

Sai, anche se ci giriamo intorno sprecando fiumi di parole, cara Annina, quello che vivi adesso è meglio di quello che avevi prima e quindi non ci rinuncerai.
Hai paura che finisca è male...ma visto che potrebbe esserci un minimo di probabilità che finisca bene...non ti va di sprecarla.
E comprensibile...ma non giustificabile, perché potenzialmente causerà sofferenze importanti per tutti. ...ma delle sofferenze altrui non importa nulla a nessuno, mi rendo conto..
Tu che perfino dopo soli 3 mesi ora non riesci a fidarti di lui..(.ed è comprensibile, dato che tradisce con splendidi volteggi la moglie ) non riusciresti a fidarti neppure qualora la relazione diventasse alla luce del sole...d’altronde è molto vero il detto: 

Se lasci la moglie per l’amante....si libera il posto di amante....

Lui ha cercato altro...non è inciampato in te, a quanto mi sembra...
Ci sono uomini che vedono nella distrazione extraconiugale una componente “normale” della loro vita.... e sono quelli che dicono subito “non lascerò mai la mia famiglia”.. sanno che anche quelle relazioni finiscono...sono preparati....
Quelli invece che “inciampano” , scoprendosi innamorati di colleghe, amiche etc...spesso fanno saltare il banco perché appunto non seriali...non preparati

Il tuo, cara annina, a quale categoria appartiene?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Buongiorno skorpioncino, tutto a posto la serata è andata bene, grazie per avermi pensato. Ti è andata male. Non ti preoccupare io all’eta che tu denigri ci sono arrivato, per te ci può essere la possibilità che non ci arrivi.... ciao cornutello.


Buongiorno a te 

Ma ci sei rimasto cosi male pure tu? 

No dai.. :rotfl:

Tutti permalosi quando si sfiora il culetto proprio.. 

A coglierci con questa facilità non c'è gusto..


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te
> 
> Ma ci sei rimasto cosi male pure tu?
> 
> ...


No ti rispondevo a tono, il “cornutello” lo dice. Poi augurarti di non arrivare a 64 anni è troppo: scherzavo anch’io


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No ti rispondevo a tono, il “cornutello” lo dice. Poi augurarti di non arrivare a 64 anni è troppo: scherzavo anch’io


Ma fatte na risata, dai.. :rotfl:

Madonna che squallore dover precisare pure che è andato tutto bene...  :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma fatte na risata, dai.. :rotfl:
> 
> Madonna che squallore dover precisare pure che è andato tutto bene...  :rotfl: :rotfl:


Appunto, prima di uscire mi so fatt’ na’ rattata e’ guallera.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto, prima di uscire mi so fatt’ na’ rattata e’ guallera.


Mah.. 

Comunque io scherzavo, eh..?

E a 64 anni non ci arrivo di sicuro, e se ci arrivassi sarò sicuramente su una sedia a rotelle mezzo rimbiscarito, per cui .. se questo può servire.. tranquillizzati..


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah..
> 
> Comunque io scherzavo, eh..?
> 
> E a 64 anni non ci arrivo di sicuro, e se ci arrivassi sarò sicuramente su una sedia a rotelle mezzo rimbiscarito, per cui .. se questo può servire.. tranquillizzati..


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


>


...Rettifico il video di ieri sera.. :rotfl:

[video=youtube;WbBqnZKEjh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbBqnZKEjh4[/video]


----------



## ologramma (29 Ottobre 2017)

delle volte ragazzi nelle vostre puerili diatribe mi sembrate come quelli che litigano al bar per una partita a carte ci s'incazza per delle cose puerili , il rispetto non sapete dove è di casa , capisco l'ironia di Blaise 53 e delle volte ci gioco anche io , la  goliardata di Scorpio nel descriverti nella sala da ballo e prendila come tale e non infierire per il fatto che è stato tradito , allora do ragione alla signora , sia d'animo che nelle risposte, ha qualche problemino , come pure l'avvocato bravissimo nel parlare ma è quello fanno nella loro professione  ti fanno vedere rosso anche se è nero .
Per cui ricordate sempre il motto :non fare cosa che non vuoi essere fatta a te

Meditate gente meditate 
Per l'età che avanza bisognerebbe ricordarsi che prima o poi con l'aiuto di NS ci si passa tutti :sonar:,  ma spesso qualcuno ce lo perdiamo per strada:incazzato:


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> delle volte ragazzi nelle vostre puerili diatribe mi sembrate come quelli che litigano al bar per una partita a carte ci s'incazza per delle cose puerili , il rispetto non sapete dove è di casa , capisco l'ironia di Blaise 53 e delle volte ci gioco anche io , la  goliardata di Scorpio nel descriverti nella sala da ballo e prendila come tale e non infierire per il fatto che è stato tradito , allora do ragione alla signora , sia d'animo che nelle risposte, ha qualche problemino , come pure l'avvocato bravissimo nel parlare ma è quello fanno nella loro professione  ti fanno vedere rosso anche se è nero .
> Per cui ricordate sempre il motto :non fare cosa che non vuoi essere fatta a te
> 
> Meditate gente meditate
> Per l'età che avanza bisognerebbe ricordarsi che prima o poi con l'aiuto di NS ci si passa tutti :sonar:,  ma spesso qualcuno ce lo perdiamo per strada:incazzato:


 ciao Olo, che è successo che hai cazziato tutti? Ora vado a leggermi tutti i commenti precedenti, per capire.
Buona domenica


----------



## ologramma (29 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ciao Olo, che è successo che hai cazziato tutti? Ora vado a leggermi tutti i commenti precedenti, per capire.
> Buona domenica


leggi che te fai na cultura , mi raccomando non uscire con questa aria inquinata


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Di solito viene lui perché gli è più facile spostarsi... mi ha raggiunta ovunque... si e fatto anche 5h di macchina per stare con me solo 2h in un parco pubblico (quindi niente sesso - anticipo!). Siamo stati insieme al lago... Usciamo o stiamo in casa. Ci è anche capitato di andare in albergo.


scusa, gli incontri sotto il tetto coniugale?


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> delle volte ragazzi nelle vostre puerili diatribe mi sembrate come quelli che litigano al bar per una partita a carte ci s'incazza per delle cose puerili , il rispetto non sapete dove è di casa , capisco l'ironia di Blaise 53 e delle volte ci gioco anche io , la  goliardata di Scorpio nel descriverti nella sala da ballo e prendila come tale e non infierire per il fatto che è stato tradito , allora do ragione alla signora , sia d'animo che nelle risposte, ha qualche problemino , come pure l'avvocato bravissimo nel parlare ma è quello fanno nella loro professione  ti fanno vedere rosso anche se è nero .
> Per cui ricordate sempre il motto :non fare cosa che non vuoi essere fatta a te
> 
> Meditate gente meditate
> Per l'età che avanza bisognerebbe ricordarsi che prima o poi con l'aiuto di NS ci si passa tutti :sonar:,  ma spesso qualcuno ce lo perdiamo per strada:incazzato:


Certo che dire: non fare quello che non vuoi essere fatto; mi fa dire che sei diventato talmente buono da meritare la beatificazione.

Non ce la faccio


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> delle volte ragazzi nelle vostre puerili diatribe mi sembrate come quelli che litigano al bar per una partita a carte ci s'incazza per delle cose puerili , il rispetto non sapete dove è di casa , capisco l'ironia di Blaise 53 e delle volte ci gioco anche io , la  goliardata di Scorpio nel descriverti nella sala da ballo e prendila come tale e non infierire per il fatto che è stato tradito , allora do ragione alla signora , sia d'animo che nelle risposte, ha qualche problemino , come pure l'avvocato bravissimo nel parlare ma è quello fanno nella loro professione  ti fanno vedere rosso anche se è nero .
> Per cui ricordate sempre il motto :non fare cosa che non vuoi essere fatta a te
> 
> Meditate gente meditate
> Per l'età che avanza bisognerebbe ricordarsi che prima o poi con l'aiuto di NS ci si passa tutti :sonar:,  ma spesso qualcuno ce lo perdiamo per strada:incazzato:


Ciao Olo.. 

Riflessione condivisibile al 100% .. 

Quanto alle mie corna, sono a disposizione da sempre per riderne assieme, senza problemi.. :rotfl: 

A volte dietro tanta apparente espansivita' (quando si gioca col culo degli altri) si nascondono tante paurose fragilità (quando il culo in gioco diventa il proprio)

Io amo "scoprire" culi fragili :rotfl:

Mi piace vederli arrizzare improvvisamente, permalosamente indignati ... :rotfl:

E il mio difetto :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> delle volte ragazzi nelle vostre puerili diatribe mi sembrate come quelli che litigano al bar per una partita a carte ci s'incazza per delle cose puerili , il rispetto non sapete dove è di casa , capisco l'ironia di Blaise 53 e delle volte ci gioco anche io , la  goliardata di Scorpio nel descriverti nella sala da ballo e prendila come tale e non infierire per il fatto che è stato tradito , allora do ragione alla signora , sia d'animo che nelle risposte, ha qualche problemino , come pure l'avvocato bravissimo nel parlare ma è quello fanno nella loro professione  ti fanno vedere rosso anche se è nero .
> Per cui ricordate sempre il motto :non fare cosa che non vuoi essere fatta a te
> 
> Meditate gente meditate
> Per l'età che avanza bisognerebbe ricordarsi che prima o poi con l'aiuto di NS ci si passa tutti :sonar:,  ma spesso qualcuno ce lo perdiamo per strada:incazzato:


Boh. Veramente l'intervento di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] l'avevo letto in una chiave un po' diversa. Visto che [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] fa uso spesso di ironia, diciamo che deve anche accettarla. E mi pare pure cosa buona e giusta. 

Quello che invece gli dice  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], e' una cosa che in parte condivido, e in parte no: nel senso che io non ci vedo alcun intento sessista, ma una grossa contraddizione si, e su quella sarebbe per me interessante discutere.

Lui stesso tradisce. Però vede come un'onta l'essere  "cornuto". Glielo ho sentito dire però anche alle donne tradite, quindi appunto non ne faccio una questione di  "signora", o di "cornuto". E' che a trovare la quadra del suo pensiero dovrei supporre che si disprezza totalmente per quello che fa. O che va bene solo fatto da lui.

Non penso ne' l'uno ne' l'altro: [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION].... Spiega!


----------



## mistral (29 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ho letto scritti di mio marito in cui le dava perle di saggezza a delle cazzate superficiali lanciate da lei  mai viste...roba da asilo nido.... tanto  che stentavo a riconoscerlo...o dire”che bello sarebbe cucinare insieme”..quando non sa come si faccia un uovo al burro...
> poi quando l’ho scoperto con lei si è eclissato ...
> Cosa posso dirti...le storie possono essere diverse, ma a volte la menzogna supera i limiti della fantasia.
> Un uomo buono, collaborativo, sensibile ...che tradisce moglie e figli...come può essere credibile proprio nel  quotidiano?
> Il mio stava con una single ..ma se l’avessi scoperto prendersi “cura” dei problemi di lei e della sua prole... con dei figli propri  considerati a stento, non avrei avuto dubbi a percepire un certo olezzo di balla interessata . Ma ogni storia a se.....


Guarda che è sempre così,specie gli uomini fanno i cazzari .
Sono cresciuti a cartoni animati di supereroi e ogni tanto quando hanno pubblico estasiato entrano in quella la parte .
Se davvero fossero uomini così speciali,così sensibili,attenti,eroici,starebbero a casa loro a badare  alla loro famiglia e non a portare  a spasso il cazzo a casa d'altri.Invece sono uomini normali e nemmeno mariti tanto ideali in verità.
Se ti faccio leggere le mail di mio marito ,i consigli che le dava,cosa faceva  ...........dava un'ottima impressione ,non c'è che dire.
Me lo sarei sposato pure io.
(ovviamente vale anche per le donne)


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se eri l’obera da incombenze famigliari a che pro’ farlo venire a casa? Vi mancano 40 € per andare in hotel? Ma va va e continua ad andare


ma guarda che l'insistenza di lui di andare nella casa di Annina è dovuto a quello.Già costa andare fin dove abita lei (benzina, tempi, scuse, ecc)
figuriamoci gravare con la spesa del motel. E lei mi sa di una che non si accontenta di una stanza da 40 euro.


----------



## mistral (29 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia amica non ci trovava nulla di strano. Le sembrava anche più prudente di andare in giro.
> Poi le è morto in casa un artigiano e ha capito che anche un imprevisto meno drammatico avrebbe potuto farla scoprire.


Certo che è più confortevole,non lo metto in dubbio.
L'amante di mio marito pensava che il motel fosse da donnacce,invece scopare con l'amante nel lettone matrimoniale evidentemente sembrava più decoroso .
É a livello morale che fa la differenza e classifica la persona.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> . Visto che   [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] fa uso spesso di ironia, diciamo che deve anche accettarla. E mi pare pure cosa buona e giusta.
> 
> disprezza totalmente per quello che fa. O che va bene solo fatto da lui.


1)... Ma non affatto scontata.. 

E come se io e te si facesse a schiaffi, e se mi tiri 10 schiaffi te, allora va bene, mentre se te ritiro uno io allora ti offendi.. 

Meglio evitare di fare a schiaffi.. :rotfl:

2) è come se io e te si va in vacanza tutti gli anni nello stesso periodo all'hotel Splendor a Montecatini terme, e io ti prendo per il culo perché te vai in vacanza all'hotel Splendor a Montecatini terme.

Semplicemente spassoso.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> 1)... Ma non affatto scontata..
> 
> E come se io e te si facesse a schiaffi, e se mi tiri 10 schiaffi te, allora va bene, mentre se te ritiro uno io allora ti offendi..
> 
> ...


Sul punto 1 concordo.

Sul 2 ripeto.... Mi interesserebbe sentire direttamente lui.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sul punto 1 concordo.
> 
> Sul 2 ripeto.... Mi interesserebbe sentire direttamente lui.


Ti dice vafangulo.. :rotfl:

Che vuoi che ti dica.. :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Veramente l'intervento di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] l'avevo letto in una chiave un po' diversa. Visto che [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] fa uso spesso di ironia, diciamo che deve anche accettarla. E mi pare pure cosa buona e giusta.
> 
> Quello che invece gli dice  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], e' una cosa che in parte condivido, e in parte no: nel senso che io non ci vedo alcun intento sessista, ma una grossa contraddizione si, e su quella sarebbe per me interessante discutere.
> 
> ...


Per le signore è un gentile sfottò. Se io tradisco come assunto so na chiavica di uomo. Quindi qui i traditori devono sparire avendo il peccato originale incancellabile, come la metti si è sbagliati. Se ci fate un pochino caso, lo sfottò lo faccio ai cornuti e non, ma quelli come annarella che ha due figli piccoli e si porta il manico a casa o come qualcuna, difesa dalla maîtresse, che parla del figlio che non sopporta il padre e va d’accordo con il compagno, mi si rattrippa la guallera e parto. Poi se lo si vuole intendere sessismo fate pure. Per skorpio se ci vedi tutto quello che hai scritto, scrivi un romanzo mi raccomando di appendice


----------



## patroclo (29 Ottobre 2017)

...Cazzo 23 pagine! ..non ce la posso fare!.....ma tanto non ho mai avuto relazioni con uomini sposati.......


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per skorpio se ci vedi tutto quello che hai scritto, scrivi un romanzo mi raccomando di appendice


Si che ce lo vedo.. e non serve un romanzo, bastano 10 righe su un foglio di quaderno piccolo delle scuole elementari.

Ma senza offesa, eh..?

Se poi ti senti molto più complesso e articolato di come appari, puoi sempre spiegare.. 

Non è vietato


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Buongiorno skorpioncino, tutto a posto la serata è andata bene, grazie per avermi pensato. Ti è andata male. Non ti preoccupare io all’eta che tu denigri ci sono arrivato, per te ci può essere la possibilità che non ci arrivi.... ciao cornutello.


Maronn' quanto sei acido.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si che ce lo vedo.. e non serve un romanzo, bastano 10 righe su un foglio di quaderno piccolo delle scuole elementari.
> 
> Ma senza offesa, eh..?
> 
> ...


Puoi anche non sprecare le dieci righe. Non mi sento più complesso e articolato. Sono quello che TU hai capito.
Quindi deponi il lapis.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A pensarci bene anche la mia relazione era così. Telefonata la mattina mentre andavo al lavoro, telefonata appena arrivato in ufficio (colleghi, quindi numero interno), ci scrivevamo ogni momento su skype, telefonata quando lei usciva da lavoro. Incontro 1-2 volte a settimana con pausa allungata alle tre ore. E sempre whatsapp, whatsapp, whatsapp...
> E poi? Corse corse corse per stare dentro a tutto.
> Tre anni così ed ero devastato.


Si può dire che metti ansia?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> delle volte ragazzi nelle vostre puerili diatribe mi sembrate come quelli che litigano al bar per una partita a carte ci s'incazza per delle cose puerili , il rispetto non sapete dove è di casa , capisco l'ironia di Blaise 53 e delle volte ci gioco anche io , la  goliardata di Scorpio nel descriverti nella sala da ballo e prendila come tale e non infierire per il fatto che è stato tradito , allora do ragione alla signora , sia d'animo che nelle risposte, ha qualche problemino , come pure l'avvocato bravissimo nel parlare ma è quello fanno nella loro professione  ti fanno vedere rosso anche se è nero .
> Per cui ricordate sempre il motto :non fare cosa che non vuoi essere fatta a te
> 
> Meditate gente meditate
> Per l'età che avanza bisognerebbe ricordarsi che prima o poi con l'aiuto di NS ci si passa tutti :sonar:,  ma spesso qualcuno ce lo perdiamo per strada:incazzato:


NS che è? Farmaco contro l'impotenza?


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> NS che è? Farmaco contro l'impotenza?


Nostro signore.

Anche tuo?


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per le signore è un gentile sfottò. Se io tradisco come assunto so na chiavica di uomo. Quindi qui i traditori devono sparire avendo il peccato originale incancellabile, come la metti si è sbagliati. Se ci fate un pochino caso, lo sfottò lo faccio ai cornuti e non, ma quelli come annarella che ha due figli piccoli e si porta il manico a casa o come qualcuna, difesa dalla maîtresse, che parla del figlio che non sopporta il padre e va d’accordo con il compagno, mi si rattrippa la guallera e parto. Poi se lo si vuole intendere sessismo fate pure. Per skorpio se ci vedi tutto quello che hai scritto, scrivi un romanzo mi raccomando di appendice


Quindi tu credi che negare (e negarsi) qualsiasi sentimento per l'amante sia in un certo senso una  "attenuante" rispetto allo sbaglio?Non sto parlando di tirare in ballo l'amore. Ma una stima, una empatia un.... Qualcosa che vada appunto oltre il cazzo e la figa. Ecco. Su questo faccio mio il discorso di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION].


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si può dire che metti ansia?


Certo, caro...


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Nostro signore.
> 
> Anche tuo?


Figata, abbreviato fa molto Cristo Compagnone


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi deponi il lapis.


Obbedisco :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Certo, caro...


 io quando leggo ste storie penso sempre che dentro casa a quel punto sei un fantasma, oppure non lavori. Come cazzo fai a stare appresso a una che ti prende la residenza dentro lo smartphone, al lavoro, e pure alla famiglia?
Nel senso ma poi quando la incontri ci devi anche scopare?


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quindi tu credi che negare (e negarsi) qualsiasi sentimento per l'amante sia in un certo senso una  "attenuante" rispetto allo sbaglio?Non sto parlando di tirare in ballo l'amore. Ma una stima, una empatia un.... Qualcosa che vada appunto oltre il cazzo e la figa. Ecco. Su questo faccio mio il discorso di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION].


Ho già detto che non so l’amore cosa sia. Arrapamento e passione a iosa ma quello che voi chiamate amore nisba. Poi, con i canoni brunettiani di questo forum, di che stima si parla, forse empatia ma relazionata al desiderio.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per le signore è un gentile sfottò. Se io tradisco come assunto so na chiavica di uomo. Quindi qui i traditori devono sparire avendo il peccato originale incancellabile, come la metti si è sbagliati. Se ci fate un pochino caso, lo sfottò lo faccio ai cornuti e non, ma quelli come annarella che ha due figli piccoli e si porta il manico a casa o come qualcuna, difesa dalla maîtresse, che parla del figlio che non sopporta il padre e va d’accordo con il compagno, mi si rattrippa la guallera e parto. Poi se lo si vuole intendere sessismo fate pure. Per skorpio se ci vedi tutto quello che hai scritto, scrivi un romanzo mi raccomando di appendice


Bello mio, Io ti voglio bene ma sto discorso é mezzo fesso. Figurati se non sono il primo a pensare che normalmente i traditi hanno il paraocchi per cui è piuttosto difficile intavolare una conversazione oggettiva con loro sul tema. Però sta cosa che i sentimenti in un tradimento non ci devono essere è talebana tanto quanto.
I sentimenti, per quanto siano inopportuni, scomodi, e soprattutto creatori di complicazioni, di fatto ci stanno. Altrimenti mi devi spiegare per quale cazzo di motivo se devo avere un rapporto esclusivamente improntato alla materialità non me ne dovrei andare con una professionista. Che magari scopa pure meglio.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ho già detto che non so l’amore cosa sia. Arrapamento e passione a iosa ma quello che voi chiamate amore nisba. Poi, con i canoni brunettiani di questo forum, di che stima si parla, forse empatia ma relazionata al desiderio.


Lasciavo da parte l'amore proprio perché credo opportuno lasciarlo da parte.

Non so che dire sul resto. Per me, la stima e l'empatia per uno con cui mi dovessi trovare a letto sarebbe il minimo sindacale, alla mia età.

Diciamo che i (pochi) esperimenti fatti con chi semplicemente mi faceva sangue si sono esauriti a vent'anni. E non sono state delle grandi esperienze  

Al punto che dici tu, comunque, andare con una donna conosciuta in quotidiane relazioni, oppure con una professionista del sesso, e' la stessa cosa. Non giudico, e' solo che spesso siamo qualcosa in più di  "manici" o "svuotapalle". Anche senza scomodare l'amore  

Il tuo non è comunque l'unico modo di tradire... Comunque se lo fai l'importante è che sia ben chiaro anche all'altra parte. Chiaro e condiviso. A me non piacerebbe vedere soltanto  "un manico", comunque.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ho già detto che non so l’amore cosa sia. Arrapamento e passione a iosa ma quello che voi chiamate amore nisba. Poi, con i canoni brunettiani di questo forum, di che stima si parla, forse empatia ma relazionata al desiderio.


I canoni Brunettiani ce li hai te e tre quarti della palazzina tua. Ma vaffanculo va.
Anvedi questo.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lasciavo da parte l'amore proprio perché credo opportuno lasciarlo da parte.
> 
> Non so che dire sul resto. Per me, la stima e l'empatia per uno con cui mi dovessi trovare a letto sarebbe il minimo sindacale, alla mia età.
> 
> ...


Ma secondo te ci crede? Seriamente.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I canoni Brunettiani ce li hai te e tre quarti della palazzina tua. Ma vaffanculo va.
> Anvedi questo.


Offeso?


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A pensarci bene anche la mia relazione era così. Telefonata la mattina mentre andavo al lavoro, telefonata appena arrivato in ufficio (colleghi, quindi numero interno), ci scrivevamo ogni momento su skype, telefonata quando lei usciva da lavoro. Incontro 1-2 volte a settimana con pausa allungata alle tre ore. E sempre whatsapp, whatsapp, whatsapp...
> E poi? Corse corse corse per stare dentro a tutto.
> Tre anni così ed ero devastato.


Madò....un lavoro praticamente! :unhappy:

Te credo che eri devastato....ti sei fatto mangiare 

comunque a me, amanti o non amanti, un rapporto del genere parla più di bisogni individuali e vuoti da riempire che di relazione di conoscenza reciproca...

La conoscenza che diventa ingordigia, mi ha sempre molto spaventata e messa in allarme. 

E non mi riferisco alle storie clandestine. 
Proprio in generale. Anche nelle relazioni di amicizia.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Madò....un lavoro praticamente! :unhappy:
> 
> Te credo che eri devastato....ti sei fatto mangiare
> 
> ...


Vero. L'amico inquisitore disturba.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Offeso?


Il giusto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Madò....un lavoro praticamente! :unhappy:
> 
> Te credo che eri devastato....ti sei fatto mangiare
> 
> ...


Io l'avevo impostata molto più soft. Poi sono arrivate le richieste di allargare l'impegno sotto forma di non tanto velati ricatti...


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io l'avevo impostata molto più soft. Poi sono arrivate le richieste di allargare l'impegno sotto forma di non tanto velati ricatti...


Allora la sensazione di ansia non era sbagliata. Che tipo di ricatti?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

*....*

E tanto, gira che ti rigira, siamo rifiniti alla solita lagna dell'utente incompreso e oppresso da Brunettiana dittatura...

Io non capirò mai perché un maschio soffra così tanto una femmina che non ha la sua stessa sensibilità e vedute su certi argomenti..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io quando leggo ste storie penso sempre che dentro casa a quel punto sei un fantasma, oppure non lavori. *Come cazzo fai* a stare appresso a una che ti prende la residenza dentro lo smartphone, al lavoro, e pure alla famiglia?
> Nel senso ma poi quando la incontri ci devi anche scopare?


Non lo so come ho fatto: ho dato fondo a tutte le mie energie.
Ne pago ancora lo scotto...


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lasciavo da parte l'amore proprio perché credo opportuno lasciarlo da parte.
> 
> Non so che dire sul resto. Per me, la stima e l'empatia per uno con cui mi dovessi trovare a letto sarebbe il minimo sindacale, alla mia età.
> 
> ...


Empatia può essere volere la stessa COSA?
Sicuro è sempre stato chiaro è condiviso. Puoi dormire sonni tranquilli


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E tanto, gira che ti rigira, siamo rifiniti alla solita lagna dell'utente incompreso e oppresso da Brunettiana dittatura...
> 
> Io non capirò mai perché un maschio soffra così tanto una femmina che non ha la sua stessa sensibilità e vedute su certi argomenti..


Perchè vota pure lei? Per esempio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Allora la sensazione di ansia non era sbagliata. Che tipo di ricatti?


Che se negavo spazi aggiuntivi potevo andarmene affá...
Infatti è finita quando ho richiesto la chiusura drastica di questi spazi, per me, superflui...


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non lo so come ho fatto: ho dato fondo a tutte le mie energie.
> Ne pago ancora lo scotto...


Immagino.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che se negavo spazi aggiuntivi potevo andarmene affá...
> Infatti è finita quando ho richiesto la chiusura drastica di questi spazi, per me, superflui...


E sei finito a stare meglio oppure a stare peggio?


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E tanto, gira che ti rigira, siamo rifiniti alla solita lagna dell'utente incompreso e oppresso da Brunettiana dittatura...
> 
> Io non capirò mai perché un maschio soffra così tanto una femmina che non ha la sua stessa sensibilità e vedute su certi argomenti..


Ma guarda che la Bruni non ha bisogno di lecchinaggio vario. A me non opprime. Mi dispiace che rinunci alle “piccole” gioie della vita.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E sei finito a stare meglio oppure a stare peggio?


Dipende dai punti di vista: rilassato ma sessualmente frustrato. Anche questo non va bene...


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vero. L'amico inquisitore disturba.


A me disturbano un sacco di cose, per la verità 

Sono molto gelosa dei miei spazi, interiori. Anzi, non gelosa. Possessiva. 

Quelli fuori li trovo piuttosto relativi e sono anche disposta a "sacrificarli"...anche se nel tempo ho imparato a farci attenzione perchè poi divento una biscia velenosa se tiro troppo la corda. 

Ma quelli interiori, se li sento minimamente invasi senza il mio permesso, li difendo cattiva. 

E non guardo in faccia a nessuno. Sono Miei.  

E men che meno mi piace quando nei miei spazi ci si entra con gli scarponi sporchi dei propri bisogni insoddisfatti. 
Da me si entra a piedi nudi. 

E non che io non l'abbia fatto, entrare con gli scarponi sporchi...ma non mi sono per niente piaciuta. E' stato umiliante. E mi ha lasciato la sensazione di aver chiesto l'elemosina. 

Che in una relazione un po' più stretta dell'affetto amicale per me ha come conseguenza la perdita di stima di me innanzitutto e poi anche dell'altro che non mi ha stoppata quando ne avrei avuto bisogno. E la poca fiducia che mi gioco a quel punto se ne va definitivamente a puttane. E la relazione è già finita. Anche se magari rimane il desiderio di scopare. Si spegne anche quello alla velocità della luce comunque...diventa presto automatismo e da lì il passaggio al "uno qualunque" è quasi immediato. 

A quel punto, uno vale l'altro. E l'altro mi scompare. 

Faccio molta fatica a comprendere queste modalità relazionali così strette in così poco tempo...so che esistono. Ma a me continuano a sembrare tutto fuorchè un Dono e una Offerta pulite. 

Mi sembrano richieste e anche invadenti. 

E non mi piacciono le persone richiedenti. Non tanto per loro, ma per i meccanismi che fanno scattare in me. 

Buh...credo sia questo genere di sentimenti che debbano essere presi e messi a parte per essere considerati in relazione con se stessi più che con l'altro. 

Se l'amore è quella roba qui, io concordo con [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION]...a me sembra vomito emozionale. Più che altro. Ed è facile confondere il vomito emozionale con l'amore, a quanto leggo. 

Quando il bisogno di riempire è così forte da far scattare l'ingordigia, l'importante è mettere dentro senza più guardare alla qualità, di quel che c'è e di quel che si mette dentro...meglio un buon vuoto interiore, secondo me. 

Fa male, ma è un male che fa bene. Sempre a mio parere, ovviamente.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perchè vota pure lei? Per esempio.


Ma che ne so

A me mi ha massacrato x 8 mesi di fila, ed eccomi qui bello tranquillo e sereno, senza nessun problema di regime oppressivo e dittatoriale, a esprimere le mie idee e sensazioni, come il primo giorno, senza bisogno di dovermi lagnare di nessuno

Boh.. sarò strano io


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io l'avevo impostata molto più soft. Poi sono arrivate le richieste di allargare l'impegno sotto forma di non tanto velati ricatti...


Secondo me, li vedi *adesso* come ricatti, nel senso completo del termine...sbaglio?

Allora, la sensazione di essere "mangiato" ti lusingava e ti faceva sentire voluto, come minimo..sbaglio? 

Anche perchè di solito il "mangiare" lo si comincia a piccoli morsi...e i piccoli morsi sono piacevoli 
E' il limite dell'intensità del morso a fare la differenza...

Che è molto sottile...e passa quasi repentinamente dall'essere piacere al far male...poi c'è pure un'altro limite, quando il male fa scattare la produzione di endorfine e diventa piacere...ma arrivare lì, serve arrivarci con la testa...

Se no, che sia fisico o emotivo, scattano tutta un'altra serie di questioni...come l'assuefazione, per dire...


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dipende dai punti di vista: rilassato ma sessualmente frustrato. Anche questo non va bene...


Ma imparare la lezione passare alla prossima?


ipazia ha detto:


> A me disturbano un sacco di cose, per la verità
> 
> Sono molto gelosa dei miei spazi, interiori. Anzi, non gelosa. Possessiva.
> 
> ...


Mah. Continuo a dire che non capisco se ti metti in gioco o non filtri all'ingresso. Io sta gente che arriva e poi cambia in corsa non l'ho mai incontrata. Sarò stato fortunato io normalmente la gente al massimo acutizza qualcosa che prima si vedeva molto chiaramente che era tenuto a freno a stento.


Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che ne so
> 
> A me mi ha massacrato x 8 mesi di fila, ed eccomi qui bello tranquillo e sereno, senza nessun problema di regime oppressivo e dittatoriale, a esprimere le mie idee e sensazioni, come il primo giorno, senza bisogno di dovermi lagnare di nessuno
> 
> Boh.. sarò strano io


Quanto sei figo, Cirí.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> con i canoni brunettiani di questo forum.





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che la Bruni non ha bisogno di lecchinaggio vario. A me non opprime. Mi dispiace che rinunci alle “piccole” gioie della vita.


E chi la lecca, io ci ho fatto e ci farò scontri asprissimi.

Se non ti opprime, mi devi spiegare queste espressioni patetiche che hai appena scritto, perché non si sa come collocarle


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E chi la lecca, io ci ho fatto e ci farò scontri asprissimi.
> 
> Se non ti opprime, mi devi spiegare queste espressioni patetiche che hai appena scritto, perché non si sa come collocarle


Che ci sta da collocare ha tirato i remi in barca. E forse la rende così assolutista.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Ragazzi ci rimettiamo a parlare di fregna? Perché a me sto topic piace un sacco


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Secondo me, li vedi *adesso* come ricatti, nel senso completo del termine...sbaglio?
> 
> Allora, la sensazione di essere "mangiato" ti lusingava e ti faceva sentire voluto, come minimo..sbaglio?
> 
> ...


Sbagli, sono stati salti in avanti che ho subito con disagio. Ma lei parlava chiaro: o fai l'amante come dico io o quella è la porta. A luglio ho preferito uscire dalla porta.
Con lei non torno indietro perché so quali sarebbero le condizioni.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma imparare la lezione passare alla prossima?
> 
> Mah. Continuo a dire che non capisco se ti metti in gioco o non filtri all'ingresso. Io sta gente che arriva e poi cambia in corsa non l'ho mai incontrata. Sarò stato fortunato io normalmente la gente al massimo acutizza qualcosa che prima si vedeva molto chiaramente che era tenuto a freno a stento.
> 
> Quanto sei figo, Cirí.


Semplicemente se mi piace la topa dico che mi piace la topa, senza bisogno di metterci dentro "alla faccia di Brunetta o di Concetta"

Se x esser fighi basta così poco, direi che sono un GRAN figo :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. Continuo a dire che non capisco se ti metti in gioco o non filtri all'ingresso. Io sta gente che arriva e poi cambia in corsa non l'ho mai incontrata. Sarò stato fortunato io normalmente la gente al massimo acutizza qualcosa che prima si vedeva molto chiaramente che era tenuto a freno a stento.


Filtro all'ingresso. Tendenzialmente. 
Ma anche mi metto in gioco fino ad un certo punto. E proseguo solo se ne vale la pena. 

Ma mi sa che parliamo di due ingressi diversi, Arci 

Ci sono posti di me che non concedo. Semplicemente. 
E che concedo solo ed esclusivamente a chi ha dato prova provata e ripetuta di meritarselo. 
E non mi basta neppure una prova. Per la verità. 

Credo che quelli che tu chiami sentimenti, non so bene a cosa ti riferisci però, io ne posso fare serenamente a meno per gran parte del mio tempo vita. Basto a me stessa. E fra l'altro mi annoio di quei sentimenti lì. 
Non sono quelli a darmi l'intensità che cerco. 

Anche con G., con cui sto investendo, l'intensità non è data dai sentimenti. Presi come tali. 
Ma da tutta un'altra serie di componenti, che riguardano l'erotismo e la sessualità.
Che per me sono canale privilegiato anche per i sentimenti. 

Mi spiego? 

I posti di me che uno se li deve guadagnare e costano caro, sono quelli che leggo qui sul forum. L'intimità delle fragilità, per esempio. Quello è un posto in cui tendenzialmente vado da sola. Come i gatti, presente? Quando qualcosa non gli torna, si accoccolano e si "chiudono" e se la smazzano da soli. 
Faccio da sola, principalmente. Nel bene e nel male. 

Mai parlato, parlato davvero non raccontato, dei miei problemi con gli amanti per dire.

Forse con l'amante 40enne quando avevo però 20 anni ed ero piuttosto a pezzi. Ma anche allora molto poco e principalmente perchè lui con moolta calma e con tenacia, bussava a quella porta. E lo faceva nel modo giusto per me. 

La conseguenza però...è che pure lui, che non era di primo pelo, si era preso una scuffia non indifferente :facepalm:
Fortunatamente aveva i nervi abbastanza saldi da saperla collocare e saperla gestire senza mettere in discussione la sua vita.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma imparare la lezione passare alla prossima?
> .


Ma voi le amanti le trovate a terra mentre camminate?


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Empatia può essere volere la stessa COSA?
> Sicuro è sempre stato chiaro è condiviso. Puoi dormire sonni tranquilli


Ma io ero tranquilla anche in caso contrario, o meglio se non sono tranquilla non è certo per questo 

Era solo per capirsi, visto che questo siamo qui a fare.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che ci sta da collocare ha tirato i remi in barca. E forse la rende così assolutista.


Ma se lei (o chiunque sia lei) sta bene così.. io non capisco che noia ti dà a te (te generico)

Ci sta che lei goda le 30 volte a respingere una tentazione, di quel che godiamo io e te messi insieme a assecondare la stessa tentazione.

Boh.

Io penso al mio benessere.


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sbagli, sono stati salti in avanti che ho subito con disagio. Ma lei parlava chiaro: o fai l'amante come dico io o quella è la porta. A luglio ho preferito uscire dalla porta.
> Con lei non torno indietro perché so quali sarebbero le condizioni.


E come mai hai allora resistito così tanto? 
Cosa ti dava in cambio per tollerare? 

Per il mio livello di tolleranza, al primo accenno anche velato di ricatto, sarebbe saltato il banco.

Come si fa a tollerare? 
Io non sono capace!

E guarda che a me basta molto poco eh...tipo che mi si rompa il cazzo se non rispondo ai messaggi...cosa che faccio, peraltro, molto spesso ...chiedi a [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] :carneval:

Pensa a robe più grandi di un messaggino...divento davvero velenosissima.


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma voi le amanti le trovate a terra mentre camminate?


A me per la verità basterebbe andare al bar...ne avrei alcuni pronti pure adesso, uno è proprio già cucinato a puntino, se avessi voglia di giochicchiare un po', se avessi voglia...

Poi non ho voglia, e quindi sta al bancone e mi offre caffè e aperitivi :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se lei (o chiunque sia lei) sta bene così.. io non capisco che noia ti dà a te (te generico)
> 
> Ci sta che lei goda le 30 volte a respingere una tentazione, di quel che godiamo io e te messi insieme a assecondare la stessa tentazione.
> 
> ...


Fai sto discorso anche per me è chiudiamo il forum.


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me per la verità basterebbe andare al bar...ne avrei alcuni pronti pure adesso, uno è proprio già cucinato a puntino, se avessi voglia di giochicchiare un po', se avessi voglia...
> 
> Poi non ho voglia, e quindi sta al bancone e mi offre caffè e aperitivi :carneval:


Ma....al bancone nel senso che sta dietro al bancone?

O al bancone che lo tieni in panchina e lo usi solo per i rifornimenti?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Semplicemente se mi piace la topa dico che mi piace la topa, senza bisogno di metterci dentro "alla faccia di Brunetta o di Concetta"
> 
> Se x esser fighi basta così poco, direi che sono un GRAN figo :rotfl:


Infatti una parte essenziale dell'essere fighi consiste nel presidiare contesti a basso livello di figaggine. Lo dico da sempre.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma voi le amanti le trovate a terra mentre camminate?


No le cerco attivamente quando mi cerco, di solito.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...Cazzo 23 pagine! ..non ce la posso fare!.....ma tanto non ho mai avuto relazioni con uomini sposati.......


Tu quota me che non sbagli mai


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ma....al bancone nel senso che sta dietro al bancone?
> 
> O al bancone che lo tieni in panchina e lo usi solo per i rifornimenti?


Nel senso letterale, riferendomi a lui 

Però mi diverte, se devo essere proprio sincera, vederlo girarmi intorno e cercare l'accesso. 
E' una cosa che mi ha sempre divertita moltissimo. 

Spesso e volentieri molto di più del far entrare. 

Credo siano rimasugli di antichi giochi di potere. 

Però adesso mi attira di meno la parte di...non saprei come definirla...mi piaceva molto vederli rotolarmi ai piedi.
In termini affettivi intendo. 
Credo fosse compensazione e affermazione su eventi antichi. 

Adesso sono carina e non lo faccio più 
Ma da qualche parte credo che in modo inconsapevole, io giochi ancora una qualche parte di me in alcuni contesti conosciuti, tipo i bar o i locali. 

Ne parlavo anche con G.
come se una vecchia "maschera" salisse senza che io me ne renda propriamente conto. 
E' una cosa su cui sto ancora lavorando, non la vedo bene in me. 

Vedo i risultati fuori, e sono più attenta a tener distanza dall'altro. 
Più che altro per non trovarmi a dover "gestire" la situazione. Adesso mi farebbe fatica. E sono diventata piiigra


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Filtro all'ingresso. Tendenzialmente.
> Ma anche mi metto in gioco fino ad un certo punto. E proseguo solo se ne vale la pena.
> 
> Ma mi sa che parliamo di due ingressi diversi, Arci
> ...


Guarda, Io capisco quel che dici e lo rispetto pure. Però, e su questo credo che siamo davvero due bestie diverse, per me l'intimità nasce dalla risonanza. Dallo scambio e dalla diversa qualità con cui mi torna indietro ciò che ti butto addosso. Se trovo una porta chiusa normalmente mi stufo, mi freddo e me ne vado. Cosa che mi è valsa una discreta fama da stronzo. Però non ci posso fare niente, Ho un allergia alle docce fredde.


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda, Io capisco quel che dici e lo rispetto pure. Però, e su questo credo che siamo davvero due bestie diverse, per me l'intimità nasce dalla risonanza. Dallo scambio e dalla diversa qualità con cui mi torna indietro ciò che ti butto addosso. Se trovo una porta chiusa normalmente mi stufo, mi freddo e me ne vado. Cosa che mi è valsa una discreta fama da stronzo. Però non ci posso fare niente, Ho un allergia alle docce fredde.


Anche io se trovo porte chiuse mi stufo, dopo un po', mi freddo e me ne vado. 

Anche se ho sempre provato un discreto piacere proprio con le serrature ingrippate. 
Solo che quando il giochetto si incentrava lì, aperta la serratura, mi stufavo comunque, mi freddavo e me ne andavo. 

Potere, credo. 

Io parlo della mie porte. 
E per aprire le mie...beh...non è gratis, entrare e starci pure dentro, sono molto selettiva a questo livello. 
Anche perchè per me l'intimità non è risonanza, quella è superficie. Vicinanza. E posso arrivarci con un sacco di gente. 

Per me l'intimità è spogliarsi reciprocamente dalle proiezioni reciproche. Ed è un percorso intenzionale e condiviso. 
E non è un percorso che ho fatto poi molte volte, per la verità. Neanche nell'amicizia.


Chi si stufa, come facevo io, non va bene per me...serve pazienza per avere a che fare con me. Molta 

credo che se fossi in relazione con me stessa, mi divertirei un botto a mettermi in condizione di aprire la serratura e a fare il benvenuto al mio ingresso, ma poi mi stuferei, mi fredderei e me ne andrei...forse. Non lo so.

Probabilmente dipenderebbe da dove punto l'attenzione, se sulla serratura o su quel che c'è dietro la porta, forse.


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nel senso letterale, riferendomi a lui
> 
> Però mi diverte, se devo essere proprio sincera, vederlo girarmi intorno e cercare l'accesso.
> E' una cosa che mi ha sempre divertita moltissimo.
> ...


Forse vuoi dare al tutto una valenza troppo complicata o semplicemente vuoi trovarci il pelo nell'uovo.

Potrebbe essere  semplicemente gioco di seduzione e conseguente apporto all'autostima che ne deriva. Magari quello che è cambiato nel tempo è che hai imparato a scremare la parte grezza e faticosamente inutile che queste situazioni possono portare.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti una parte essenziale dell'essere fighi consiste nel presidiare contesti a basso livello di figaggine. Lo dico da sempre.


Ma a me interessa presidiare me stesso. E dei contesti a questo livello mi importa pochino

Che se mi piace la topa, mi piace se sono in mezzo a un gruppo di suore o a un gruppo di soubrettes.

E non ho bisogno ne di perculare le prime, ne di osannare le seconde, per esprimerlo convintamente, se di quello si parla


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma secondo te ci crede? Seriamente.


E che ne so?

Credo che non sia una cosa così improbabile, a verificarsi, anche se per me resterebbe inconcepibile, oramai, non avere neanche bisogno di sentire in altro modo una persona.

Sul fatto che questa modalità possa rendere il tradimento meno. "sbagliato" invece ho tanti dubbi.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fai sto discorso anche per me è chiudiamo il forum.


E daglie con sta ansia da forum.. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che ne so
> 
> A me mi ha massacrato x 8 mesi di fila, ed eccomi qui bello tranquillo e sereno, senza nessun problema di regime oppressivo e dittatoriale, a esprimere le mie idee e sensazioni, come il primo giorno, senza bisogno di dovermi lagnare di nessuno
> 
> Boh.. sarò strano io


E ci hai diviso l’ossobuco anche 
Resterà un’innagine Indelebile per me


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ci hai diviso l’ossobuco anche
> Resterà un’innagine Indelebile per me


Già :carneval:

Anche se rischiavo che finisse come sotto...

Ma nella vita bisogna sapere rischiare.. :rotfl:

[video=youtube;WPoxY_Vk5Bw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=5s&v=WPoxY_Vk5Bw[/video]


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ci hai diviso l’ossobuco anche
> Resterà un’innagine Indelebile per me


 Il midollo chi se lo e' magnato? Sappiate che tutto condividerei dell'ossobuco, tranne il midollo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Il midollo chi se lo e' magnato? Sappiate che tutto condividerei dell'ossobuco, tranne il midollo.


Vale anche per me. E se mangiamo due ossi buchi e mi lasci il tuo midollo guadagni già 1000 punti 
Il particolare, tra loro, ammetto che mi é sfuggito


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma voi le amanti le trovate a terra mentre camminate?





ipazia ha detto:


> E come mai hai allora resistito così tanto?
> Cosa ti dava in cambio per tollerare?
> .


Il culo dei miei sogni 



ipazia ha detto:


> A me per la verità basterebbe andare al bar...ne avrei alcuni pronti pure adesso, uno è proprio già cucinato a puntino, se avessi voglia di giochicchiare un po', se avessi voglia...
> 
> Poi non ho voglia, e quindi sta al bancone e mi offre caffè e aperitivi :carneval:


Che c'entra, tu sei donna. L'asimmetria...


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Forse vuoi dare al tutto una valenza troppo complicata o semplicemente vuoi trovarci il pelo nell'uovo.
> 
> *Potrebbe essere  semplicemente gioco di seduzione e conseguente apporto all'autostima che ne deriva.* Magari quello che è cambiato nel tempo è che hai imparato a scremare la parte grezza e faticosamente inutile che queste situazioni possono portare.


Sai che l'ho sempre pensato anche io? 
Il grassetto intendo. 

Ma qualcosa non tornava mai fino in fondo. Ne ho parlato spesso anche con lo psyco. 
Quando entrava in gioco l'affetto, a me scattavano tutta una serie di meccanismi di chiusura interna che mi impedivano di continuare il gioco. A prescindere se l'affetto fosse ricambiato o meno eh. Non era importante. 

In presenza di affetto, il gioco si stoppava prima ancora che ne avessi piena consapevolezza. 

G. lo chiama "freno a mano di emergenza". 
Ne abbiamo parlato spesso anche fra noi, perchè a lui scattava un meccanismo simile. 

(l'ho già detto che ho avuto un gran culo a incontrarlo? ...è stato, ed è, uno specchio potentissimo a riguardo...roba che a volte siam finiti a vomitare per la distorsione che lo specchio ci provocava).

Con lo psyco mi sono accorta che quel gioco non era tanto legato alla seduzione, quanto alla vessazione. E all'imposizione. Al comando. E alla sottomissione. Potere (potenza) in buona sostanza. 
Ovviamente, in presenza di affetto...scatta il conflitto, potentissimo, del trovare un piano tale da poter contenere un gioco che richiama vessazione e affetto o, in alternativa, scegliere fra una cosa e l'altra. 

Mettendomi in condizione di tradirmi in entrambi i casi, in caso di scelta. 

Un paradosso irrisolvibile. 

Credo che, fra l'altro, sia stata, storicamente, la parte che escludevo di me dalle relazioni ufficiali e che poi ad un certo veniva a richiamarmi a gran voce alla mia interezza. E che andavo a compensare nelle relazioni extra. Che erano a quel punto ovviamente facilmente gestibili anche dal punto di vista sentimentale. 

Me ne rendo conto con G., in particolare. 

La seduzione è semmai uno strumento per aprire i giochi. Come un passo del valzer. 
Ma un passo non fa la figura. 

Ho ovviamente dovuto ricollocare tutta una serie di questioni. In primis la vessazione. 
Io tendo ad essere vessatoria. Seppur a mio parere sia "a fin di bene" , tendo alla vessazione. 

Ho imparato l'offerta libera. L'accettazione. L'attesa. La pazienza (anche se non sono una specialista della pazienza...mi stufo, mi innervosisco, specialmente quando a me le cose sembrano talmente evidenti da sembrarmi impossibile che l'altro non veda quello che vedo io e il primo impulso sarebbe quello di "guarda, cazzo, faccio io che è meglio!). 

Ho anche imparato che per me è più facile dare che ricevere. 
sono veramente una schiappa nel ricevere. 

quel giochetto mi serviva pure per dare (prendendo). 
Mettendomi in condizione di non ricevere...tanto che mi stufavo una volta preso quel che mi interessava. 
Senza scambio, senza compenetrazione...la noia è ovvia. (adesso, allora non capivo e pensavo di essere semplicemente cattiva e punto).

E più che di autostima, si tratta di affermazione di me. Di quel che sono. 
Una cosa come "mi vedi?!?!?!?" 

E questo ha radici antiche...probabilmente risale ancora ai tempi in cui mia madre in me non vedeva, e non voleva vedere me, ma voleva vedere se stessa. 
E io più che combattere confusamente per non scomparire non potevo fare. 
E poi quel che è venuto dopo. 

Se devo dirtela tutta, quando ho iniziato a ragionarne con lo psyco che mi ha messo in discussione la questione della seduzione, mi ero pure incazzata con lui. 
Lui mi aveva fatto notare che quella rabbia forse nascondeva qualcosa anche a me stessa. Forse. 

Adesso, dopo aver girovagato in quei posti che evitavo attentamente (accontentandomi pure di soddisfazioni piccole, giusto per non rimanere proprio digiuna) credo che avesse ragione, che la rabbia fosse una pesante coperta per cose con cui non ero in pace e di cui mi vergognavo ai miei stessi occhi. 
Come se una femmina non potesse sentire a quel modo. Tanto che ero in competizione coi maschi per "appropriarmi" di quel sentire. (in fondo sono storicamente un maschio mancato in casa mia, agli occhi di mio padre io ero e sono un maschio. Anche oggi si stupisce quando "scopre" che sono una donna :rotfl

Adesso riconosco il riflesso (nelle conseguenze) per cui gioco quella parte, e fra l'altro solo con una certa tipologia di maschi, che rispondono istintivamente anche senza essere pienamente consapevoli. (era parte del territorio dove giocavo potere, la loro inconsapevolezza...che io riconoscevo che lì c'era un varco e ci entravo in modo anche incosciente). 

Credo che adesso come adesso, la parte di responsabilità per quel varco la percepisco molto più di allora. 
Allora credevo che tutti funzionassero come me. Quindi non mi preoccupavo molto di loro. 

Salvo poi trovarmi incastrata nel sentirmi responsabile. Con le conseguenze del caso. 
La maggior parte delle volte mi stufavo e sfanculavo. 

Col mio ex, ti ricordi? , ci sono rimasta sotto...che la responsabilità di essere entrata mi aveva sovrastata. 
E anche la potenza del suo affidamento a me. 

Adesso sono molto attenta. Molto. 
Ed è questo tipo di gestione che tengo a distanza. 

E' troppo impegnativa. E non sempre ne vale la pena. 
O meglio, non sempre ne esco, come ho sempre pensato prima del mio ex, indenne che tanto io tengo botta. 

Che è pur vero, che tengo botta...ma aver avuto accesso alle mie fragilità mi ha ridato indietro prospettive molto diverse sul mio essere delicata e anche fragile. E sulla cura di quelle fragilità, che prima trattavo come se fossi sempre in regime marziale. 
E anche sul dovere, anche questo molto antico, di prendermi comunque cura dell'altro. 
Che, per paradosso, anche tenere i compartimenti stagni come facevo, era una forma della cura. 

Altro papiro


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il culo dei miei sogni
> 
> 
> Che c'entra, tu sei donna. L'asimmetria...


Maschi....schiavi dell'idea che la donna tutto può....

Senza maschi, le femmine non scopano eh. 
Tenendo come riferimento le interazioni eterosessuali. 

Mi pare che come maschi, scusate la generalizzazione, ve ne dimentichiate troppo spesso. 
E siate, ri-scusate la generalizzazione, troppo schiavi dell'idea angelicata di donna. 



Pensa che ne parlo anche con G., che è un altro che mi ripete che "eh...ma tu sei femmina". 
Poi se ce ne andiamo in giro insieme e gli faccio notare questa e quella che se lo rimirano con lo sguardo, cade dal pero. 
Ovvio che se non se ne accorge, non può neanche decidere se provare a mettere un po' di benzina e vedere se il fuoco parte o no...

Sarà mica una cecità selettiva?

EDIT: mi auguro che, quel culo, te l'abbia almeno dato in tutte le salse in cui l'hai desiderato e immaginato...se no sei un pochetto masochista, eh


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vale anche per me. E se mangiamo due ossi buchi e mi lasci il tuo midollo guadagni già 1000 punti Il particolare, tra loro, ammetto che mi é sfuggito


Giriamo la domanda direttamente a. [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]Chi di voi due si e' scofanato il midollo?


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Altro papiro


Si, occhio e croce un IPA200. 

Mi ricordo abbastanza di questo tuo percorso. Alla fine non si tratta solo di adeguarsi, o peggio, di tentare di modificare i propri limiti, ma anche di adeguare quello che ci circonda a noi stessi.


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Si, occhio e croce un IPA200.
> 
> Mi ricordo abbastanza di questo tuo percorso. Alla fine non si tratta solo di adeguarsi, o peggio, di tentare di modificare i propri limiti, ma anche di adeguare quello che ci circonda a noi stessi.


:rotfl::rotfl:

in effetti...più sinteticamente di così, però non lo saprei spiegare. Sono dinamiche complesse. 
Lo psyco, mi direbbe, "brava, adesso che ha fatto l'autopsia con precisione chirurgica, cosa sente a riguardo?" 

(era la domanda per cui più e più volte l'ho profondamente odiato )

Sì, credo che il fulcro riguardi da un lato avere accesso ai propri parametri di lettura di se stessi, e quindi anche di interpretazione della realtà, e poi decidere come e dove collocarsi nella realtà.
Non dimenticando che quella che si vede e si percepisce è solo una delle molteplici letture di una stessa realtà. 

Quanto ai limiti...già. Hai pienamente ragione. 
Modificarli non si può. 

Accoglierli, riconoscerli, accettarli e abbracciarli. 
Distinguere quelli oggettivi da quelli soggettivi.
E poi, se possibile, tentare di superarli...è una gran bella sfida. 

Farlo in due è ancora meglio. 

Ma serve, nella mia esperienza, un gran lavorio di costruzione della base di condivisione e una costante e continua manutenzione. La conservazione dello sguardo amorevole innanzitutto su se stessi, da cui poi discende anche lo sguardo sull'altro. 
Un posto Proprio a cui Appartenere e in cui trovare Pace e Consolazione. In cui si è a Casa. 

E' un percorso affascinante 

Un amico mi diceva che servono due Uno per fare Uno. 
Sto iniziando a comprendere cosa intendesse. 

Ma...per tornare almeno un po' IT, in tutto questo l'amore non c'entra una beneamata, a mio parere. Arriva dopo. 
Se arriva, e non è un ingrediente fra l'altro. Ma semmai un risultato. 

Dopo questioni come la fierezza, l'onore, la fedeltà a se stessi, la sincerità e l'onestà di guardarsi anche se quel che si vede non piace.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Giriamo la domanda direttamente a. [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]Chi di voi due si e' scofanato il midollo?


Non me lo ricordo.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E che ne so?
> 
> Credo che non sia una cosa così improbabile, a verificarsi, anche se per me resterebbe inconcepibile, oramai, non avere neanche bisogno di sentire in altro modo una persona.
> 
> Sul fatto che questa modalità possa rendere il tradimento meno. "sbagliato" invece ho tanti dubbi.


Il tradimento sbagliato che cos'è? Tipo il Negroni sbagliato?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma a me interessa presidiare me stesso. E dei contesti a questo livello mi importa pochino
> 
> Che se mi piace la topa, mi piace se sono in mezzo a un gruppo di suore o a un gruppo di soubrettes.
> 
> E non ho bisogno ne di perculare le prime, ne di osannare le seconde, per esprimerlo convintamente, se di quello si parla


Come sei figo,Cirì.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Poi se ce ne andiamo in giro insieme e gli faccio notare questa e quella che se lo rimirano con lo sguardo, cade dal pero.


Questo può essere.. ma..

Provare per esperimento a che G chieda loro di bere un caffè assieme.

Mi sa che il 95% declina cortesemente 

Tra il guardare e il fare altro..


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come sei figo,Cirì.


Solo per dire quello che penso senza bisogno di mortificare nessuno?

Ce la possono fare tutti, basta eliminare il bisogno disperato di mortificare qualcuno x sostenere un proprio modo di essere.


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo può essere.. ma..
> 
> Provare per esperimento a che Gioco chieda loro di bere un caffè assieme.
> 
> ...


Può essere...secondo me dipende però dall'abilità di cogliere l'altro. 

Ovvio che non va sempre a centro...ma quell'abilità di Vedere, se la si conosce e la si usa, abbassa quel 95% 

Il punto, secondo me, è che spesso è più alta l'ansia del risultato, che non il piacere del gioco...e quando si percepisce ansia, istintivamente si mette distanza. 

Questo credo sia un meccanismo piuttosto comune e diffuso.

Il mdf credo che cucchi poco, o solo in determinate circostanze, proprio per l'ansia di andare in buca. 

E parlo da una che il caffè lo accetta praticamente sempre. Se chiesto con educazione e simpatia. 
Ovviamente escludo a priori tutti quei casi in cui offrire un caffè è palesemente un'offesa al mio essere Donna. 

E ce ne sono...di maschi goffi e poco educati al rapportarsi con le femmine. Che ancora fanno i bambini di terza elementare e pensano che tirare su la gonna sia un gioco simpatico, anche quando lei non ha voglia di giocare. :carneval:

Ma io penso sia davvero una scarsa "educazione" alla comunicazione fra generi. 

E penso anche che fino a quando i maschi avranno l'ansia di andare a buca, le donne si giocheranno quell'asimmetria illusoria per cui sono loro a decidere. 

cosa non vera, perchè salvo assenza di consensualità e di sanità relazionale, si decide sempre in due. 

non so se mi spiego


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Maschi....schiavi dell'idea che la donna tutto può....
> 
> Senza maschi, le femmine non scopano eh.
> Tenendo come riferimento le interazioni eterosessuali.
> ...


Ne ho già parlato qui, non mi va di ripetere.
Quanto al culo, non posso lamentarmi...


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Può essere...secondo me dipende però dall'abilità di cogliere l'altro.
> 
> Ovvio che non va sempre a centro...ma quell'abilità di Vedere, se la si conosce e la si usa, abbassa quel 95%
> 
> ...


Ti spieghi benissimo, ma ritengo che tra l'ansia di andare buca (che può esserci cone non) e l'assioma secondo cui chi ti guarda sorridendoti per strada (donna), è assolutamente pronta a dartela al volo, se sei garbato e poco ansioso, secondo me ce ne corre

Provare per credere  (ma mi sa che da femmina non puoi provare :rotfl: )


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma...per tornare almeno un po' IT, in tutto questo l'amore non c'entra una beneamata, a mio parere. Arriva dopo.
> Se arriva, e non è un ingrediente fra l'altro. Ma semmai un risultato.
> 
> Dopo questioni come la fierezza, l'onore, la fedeltà a se stessi, la sincerità e l'onestà di guardarsi anche se quel che si vede non piace.


Considera che, più di tutti, l'amore è quello che alla base ha più bisogno di infrastrutture per reggersi in piedi. Altrimenti il rischio che finisca in ciarpame è molto alto.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti spieghi benissimo, ma ritengo che tra l'ansia di andare buca (che può esserci cone non) e l'assioma secondo cui chi ti guarda sorridendoti per strada (donna), è assolutamente pronta a dartela al volo, se sei garbato e poco ansioso, secondo me ce ne corre
> 
> Provare per credere  (ma mi sa che da femmina non puoi provare :rotfl: )


Credo che valga anche  l’opposto
Non tutti gli uomini che ti salutano sorridono  e ti offrono un caffè vogliono scoparti
Ma a molte donne piace crederlo


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ne ho già parlato qui, non mi va di ripetere.
> Quanto al culo, non posso lamentarmi...


Sì..mi ricordo stentatamente...mi ero fermata alla penetrazione solo maschile e al fatto che ogni penetrazione è una penetrazione forzata 

Da penetrata smentisco con decisione 

Ed è proprio quella percezione che, fra l'altro, vi (generalizzo ovviamente) rende schiavi di idee illusorie sulle fragilità femminili che esistono principalmente nelle immagini culturali e storiche di femmina che vi (continuo a generalizzare) hanno passato. 

Ripeto, a me non pesa, secondo me servirebbe chiacchierare un po' di più fra femmine e maschi, anche riguardo a quell'asimmetria. 
Che è più aderente al mondo delle idee e dei principi che alla realtà concreta dell'essere femmina o maschio. 

Ovviamente, essendo femmina, so che si può agevolmente giocare sull'idea dei maschi delle femmine...per farla a commedia, giocare sugli stereotipi degli occhioni a cerbiatto...

ma spesso la realtà è questa 







Il casino è quando non si vede il lupo sotto la pecora...e quando, magari in contemporaneamente, la pecora non sa di essere lupo...


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che valga anche  l’opposto
> *Non tutti gli uomini che ti salutano sorridono  e ti offrono un caffè vogliono scoparti
> Ma a molte donne piace crederlo*


Esattamente 

Non saper comunicare fra generi...è in fondo tutto lì.

E' un po' come guardare un cane e un gatto che muovono entrambi la coda, ma non sanno che stanno dicendo due cose diverse. E nemmeno si pongono il problema. Più che altro.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che valga anche  l’opposto
> Non tutti gli uomini che ti salutano sorridono  e ti offrono un caffè vogliono scoparti
> Ma a molte donne piace crederlo


Assolutamente sì.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente
> 
> Non saper comunicare fra generi...è in fondo tutto lì.
> 
> E' un po' come guardare un cane e un gatto che muovono entrambi la coda, ma non sanno che stanno dicendo due cose diverse. E nemmeno si pongono il problema. Più che altro.


Perché se parti dalla convinzione che tu sei donna e gli uomini ti devono qualcosa in quanto portatrice di figa, quel dialogo manco lo cerchi e parti dal presupposto che per loro questo sei quindi ti cercano per questo 
A me piace molto invece confrontarmi con gli uomini mettendomi più o meno sullo stesso piano. A volte anche troppo
Poi [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] mi cazzia e rientro nei ranghi


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.


Vorrei che tu apprezzassi che non faccio ulteriori battute


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vorrei che tu apprezzassi che non faccio ulteriori battute


Apprezzo moltissimo :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti spieghi benissimo, ma ritengo che tra l'ansia di andare buca (che può esserci cone non) e *l'assioma secondo cui chi ti guarda sorridendoti per strada (donna), è assolutamente pronta a dartela al volo, se sei garbato e poco ansioso, secondo me ce ne corre
> *
> Provare per credere  (ma mi sa che da femmina non puoi provare :rotfl: )


Ma io non ho sostenuto quell'assioma 

Ho semplicemente sostenuto che quell'asimmetria è più che altro un prodotto, soggettivo, dei condizionamenti e degli stereotipi con cui ognuno guarda la realtà. 

che per scopare, serve essere in due. 

E prima di definire una asimmetria, io entrerei con maggiore attenzione nella struttura di quell'asimmetria. 

Da femmina, io so che chi mi offre il caffè non è che mi sta chiedendo di scopare. Ecco perchè, salvo modi che non mi garbano, il caffè lo accetto praticamente sempre e praticamente sempre come atto di gentilezza nei miei confronti. 

Non mi chiedo neppure il perchè. Mi godo la piacevolezza. 
Se poi l'altro avrà la cortesia di spiegare, ascolto volentieri 

E in quello spiegare, a quel punto, non vedrei scortesia neppure nell'espressione di un qualche primitivo desiderio nei miei confronti. Ci sta. 
E non è neppure detto che chi lo espone abbia poi il desiderio di portarlo a compimento. 

Come dicevo...è il concentrarsi sul risultato o sul gioco. 

E il gioco fra maschi e femmine secondo me è interessante a prescindere. Ed ha, a prescindere, una componente più o meno pronunciata di erotismo. Proprio perchè a confronto ci stanno due generi "costruiti" evolutivamente per incastrarsi a molteplici livelli. 

L'asimmetria semmai, penso possa essere data dal giudizio che le femmine in particolare sentono ricadere su di sè se giocano troppo apertamente in modo erotico. Ma questo è un altro discorso e anche piuttosto complesso. 
E riguarda di nuovo la percezione dell'onore. E dell'invasione e del rispetto. E dell'immagine di sè, fondamentalmente.


----------



## Annina123 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Scusate se vi interrompo... 
Ma quindi nel forum l'unica che ha un rapporto con un uomo sposato e prova dei sentimenti sono io...?


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Considera che, più di tutti, l'amore è quello che alla base ha più bisogno di infrastrutture per reggersi in piedi. Altrimenti il rischio che finisca in ciarpame è molto alto.


Sono d'accordo. 

Credo che a comporre l'alto rischio di ciarpame, ci sia anche quanto quelle sovrastrutture, mano a mano più complesse in proporzione alla complessità sociale in cui si è inseriti, siano pregiudicate dai condizionamenti. E quanto si sappia essere consapevoli dei condizionamenti presenti nella costruzione delle proprie personali sovrastrutture. 

Con questo non penso si possa essere esenti dai condizionamenti, ma penso ci sia una grossa differenza fra il subirli senza esserne consapevoli e il renderli parte consapevole di sè.


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché se parti dalla convinzione che tu sei donna e gli uomini ti devono qualcosa in quanto portatrice di figa, quel dialogo manco lo cerchi e parti dal presupposto che per loro questo sei quindi ti cercano per questo
> A me piace molto invece confrontarmi con gli uomini mettendomi più o meno sullo stesso piano. A volte anche troppo
> Poi @_Brunetta_ mi cazzia e rientro nei ranghi


Sono d'accordo. 

Anche se come donna, ho imparato a confrontarmi con il fatto che spesso gli uomini pensano di doverti qualcosa in quanto portatrice di figa e a rapportarmi in modo da "incrinare" quel modo di relazionarsi con me. 

Che è uno dei modi che più crea disparità fra l'altro.

Anche a me piace confrontarmi sullo stesso piano. Ma anche tenendo conto delle differenze fra generi. 
Quella differenza credo renda ricchezza esattamente al confronto. 

E' l'idealizzazione dei generi che secondo me avanza. E su cui sarebbe importante lavorare per aprire una comunicazione più paritaria. Da entrambe le parti, ovviamente.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Scusate se vi interrompo...
> Ma quindi nel forum l'unica che ha un rapporto con un uomo sposato e prova dei sentimenti sono io...?


No. Anche io ho provato sentimenti che però ho catalogato come sentimenti non come amore della vita. 
Ma tu continui a non cogliere la differenza secondo me


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Scusate se vi interrompo...
> Ma quindi nel forum l'unica che ha un rapporto con un uomo sposato e prova dei sentimenti sono io...?


Tutti provano sentimenti. 
Ognuno i suoi. 

Il fulcro, secondo me, è il collocarli. 

Adesso sto uscendo...però la lancio uguale...a me ha colpito tantissimo il tuo continuo riferimento alle anime gemelle. 
Sarà che secondo me, prima che le anime si incontrino per davvero ci vuole un lavoro intenzionale di decostruzione delle immagini proiettate sull'altro...e non è robetta che si fa in due mesi. 

Ma la cosa che più mi stupisce è l'assolutizzazione che descrivi. 

Che mi sembra collocata in una realtà parallela alla tua realtà quotidiana. 

Come se ti stessi costruendo un rifugio per poter sostenere il resto. 
E io non ci vedo nulla di male. 

Sono belli i rifugi. 
Ma i rifugi sono una cosa diversa dalle Case. 

Credo che ogni cosa, situazione abbia un nome. E che i nomi abbiano una grande importanza. Fra le altre cose, perchè governano le immagini che creiamo nella nostra mente e proiettiamo all'esterno per leggere e interpretare la realtà.


----------



## Annina123 (29 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Anche io ho provato sentimenti che però ho catalogato come sentimenti non come amore della vita.
> Ma tu continui a non cogliere la differenza secondo me


Non ti sei mai chiesta se fosse qualcosa di più?
La differenza la conosco... ho questo dubbio...


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non me lo ricordo.


Madonna santa... Non potrei mai dimenticare un particolare simile


----------



## Annina123 (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutti provano sentimenti.
> Ognuno i suoi.
> 
> Il fulcro, secondo me, è il collocarli.
> ...


Di sicuro la nostra relazione è collocata in una realtà parallela ma credo anche che non possa essere altrimenti in questo momento...

So anche che perché 2 anime si incontrino davvero e completamente si tratta di fare un lungo percorso insieme... diciamo solo che mi sembra di aver tagliato alcune tappe e di essere più avanti che in qualsiasi incontro avvenuto finora...

È vero anche che è l'unica volta che mi trovo in una situazione del genere e ci sta che possa "confondermi" nell'interpretazione della stessa... 

I nomi che si danno alle cose sono molto importanti per averne reale coscienza, sono d'accordo con te, la confusione deriva in parte probabilmente anche da questo... non mi riconosco nella parola "amante" secondo il significato comunemente atrribuito al termine stesso ma non trovo una definizione diversa e calzante... non che sia fondamentale incasellare sempre ogni cosa ma in certe situazioni confuse mi rendo conto che aiuti...


----------



## Annina123 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io l'avevo impostata molto più soft. Poi sono arrivate le richieste di allargare l'impegno sotto forma di non tanto velati ricatti...


Ma scusa... sembra quasi che tu fossi succube del rapporto! Del tipo... io nemmeno ci volevo salire ma mi hanno costretto!

Mi sento molto lontana da questa descrizione ma perché io non ho mai chiesto nulla del genere e nemmeno me lo sognerei... cioè... se si ha piacere a parlare e condividere, ben venga! Se invece si trasforma in un obbligo/dovere sono la prima a perdere interesse in entrambi i ruoli, sia di chi chiede/obbliga sia di chi subisce...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente sostenuto che quell'asimmetria è più che altro un prodotto, soggettivo, dei condizionamenti e degli stereotipi con cui ognuno guarda la realtà.
> .


No cara, l'asimmetria nasce dal fatto che le donne, in età riproduttiva sono MENO degli uomini.
Quindi tutte le donne trovano un uomo, mentre gli uomini lottano accanitamente tra loro per non rimanere esclusi.
Sappi che, solo in Italia e nell' istante in cui noi chattiamo, 80.000 uomini sono rimasti esclusi da questo giochetto.
Ottantamila, un cittadina di dimensioni dignitose...
Vagli a spiegare le tue congetture puramente mentali. È come il gioco delle sedie,qualcuno rimane in piedi. Qualunque paradigma tu voglia assumere.


----------



## Annina123 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ne ho già parlato qui, non mi va di ripetere.
> Quanto al culo, non posso lamentarmi...


Non era sicuramente solo il culo dai! Dopo un po' anche il culo perfetto viene a noia se non c'è altro sotto... e 3 anni e mezzo sono davvero troppi!


----------



## Annina123 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> No cara, l'asimmetria nasce dal fatto che le donne, in età riproduttiva sono MENO degli uomini.
> Quindi tutte le donne trovano un uomo, mentre gli uomini lottano accanitamente tra loro per non rimanere esclusi.
> Sappi che, solo in Italia e nell' istante in cui noi chattiamo, 80.000 uomini sono rimasti esclusi da questo giochetto.
> Ottantamila, un cittadina di dimensioni dignitose...
> Vagli a spiegare le tue congetture puramente mentali. È come il gioco delle sedie,qualcuno rimane in piedi. Qualunque paradigma tu voglia assumere.


Quali sono le tue fonti? 
Se poi ci sono uomini sposati che tengono appese donne single... sono doppiamente colpevoli verso i loro simili allora! 

Cmq da anziani le possibilità aumentano anche per loro data la prospettiva di vita media...


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non era sicuramente solo il culo dai! Dopo un po' anche il culo perfetto viene a noia se non c'è altro sotto... e 3 anni e mezzo sono davvero troppi!


 se è finita, forse è perché non doveva andare oltre il bel culo.:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non ti sei mai chiesta se fosse qualcosa di più?
> La differenza la conosco... ho questo dubbio...


Non è che me lo chiedessi, sapevo cosa provavo e sapevo cosa era nonostante tuttto più importante per me. Con lui ho vissuto momenti intensi e indimenticabili.
Cosa che secondo me sa anche il tuo amante


----------



## Annina123 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se è finita, forse è perché non doveva andare oltre il bel culo.:rotfl:


Lui fa tanto quello duro ma in fondo è lei che lo ha sfanculato... poi ci sta che si analizzi il passato con occhio critico e mi sembra di capire che lei non fosse proprio una santa... ma se lui ha a maggior ragione subito tanto è perché quantomeno pensava di provare qualcosa... ci sta che non abbia mai pensato di mollare la moglie per lei (anche se magari l'idea lo ha sfiorato almeno una volta, secondo me) ma era perlopiù perché si trattava da quel che ho capito di una donna del tutto inaffidabile... poi possiamo disquisire del fatto che, se fosse stata diversa, magari non lo avrebbe preso tanto...ma è un altro paio di maniche!


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi chiedo neppure il perchè. Mi godo la piacevolezza.
> Se poi l'altro avrà la cortesia di spiegare, ascolto volentieri
> 
> E in quello spiegare, a quel punto, non vedrei scortesia neppure nell'espressione di un qualche primitivo desiderio nei miei confronti. Ci sta.
> ...


Capisco.. in realtà però, piacevolezza del caffè a parte, un gioco presuppone un risultato, e con quel caffè, volente o nolente, non puoi ignorare che è stato proposto un "gioco" con connotati non completamente indefiniti

E a volte come dicevi prima, non si tratta tanto dell'ansia del rifiuto, ma della consapevolezza di quel.che ho scritto sopra

Che a me il gioco piace pure con una bruttona inguardabile che mai toccherei con un dito, se ha il cervello da giocatrice che ama il gioco.

Ma spesso.. per chi gioca.. e "lo scopare" è un possibile risultato, non è che lo scopare sia importante, ma è "l'unica cosa che conta"

Per cui tu (maschio) non sarai mai quello che "ama il gioco" ma quello che pensa solo al risultato.

Che può esser pure vero per qualcuno, ma non per me, ad esempio

Questo.. in quel 95% di casistica che indicavo prima (mi fa piacere tu appartenga al residuo 5% ma.. le proporzioni restano ahimè.. )

E questo secondo me.. 

Per cui non è tanto ansia da rifiuto (parlo per me), ma al limite "voglia di giocare" scambiata per "scopare è l'unica cosa che conta" (che nel gioco, per me non è affatto vero)

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Annina123 (29 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è che me lo chiedessi, sapevo cosa provavo e sapevo cosa era nonostante tuttto più importante per me. Con lui ho vissuto momenti intensi e indimenticabili.
> Cosa che secondo me sa anche il tuo amante


Eri tu quella sposata quindi?
Mah... non so... le cose cambiano col tempo... non vedo gli esseri umani come granitici... le priorità cambiano, posti in primo piano i figli che normalmente sono la cosa più importante... e non sono certa che figli felici siano per forza il risultato di famiglie in cui manca l'amore tra i coniugi ma ci sto riflettendo anche io...


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> No cara, l'asimmetria nasce dal fatto che le donne, in età riproduttiva sono MENO degli uomini.
> Quindi tutte le donne trovano un uomo, *mentre gli uomini lottano accanitamente tra loro* per non rimanere esclusi.
> Sappi che, solo in Italia e nell' istante in cui noi chattiamo, 80.000 uomini sono rimasti esclusi da questo giochetto.
> Ottantamila, un cittadina di dimensioni dignitose...
> Vagli a spiegare le tue congetture puramente mentali. È come il gioco delle sedie,qualcuno rimane in piedi. Qualunque paradigma tu voglia assumere.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scusa Orbis....quel grassetto mi fa davvero tenerezza!!

Hai ragione, in termini numerici, ma la quantità non riassume la complessità della realtà. Ne descrive soltanto una parte senza esaurirla. 

Il mio discorso è, messo giù facile, se già i numeri remano contro...perchè caspita è poi necessario vedere le donne come esseri angelicati, o quasi, a cui avvicinarsi con un miliardo di cautele e di premure??

Penso per esempio a quelli che perdono un sacco di tempo a costruire il sognetto unicornato perchè pensano che lei quello voglia. E lei che è lì che si rompe i quanti mentre pensa "dai tesoro, datti una mossa che non serve tutto questo contorno.". 

Per estremizzare. 

Nel gioco della sedia rimane in piedi chi si perde a guardar le fragole...appunto 

Mano a mano vengono eliminati quelli che hanno i riflessi più lenti, quelli che non sanno mappare il "territorio", quelli che non sono reattivi e quelli che si fanno le menate ad arrivare alla sedia che magari vado a sbattere. 
E' selezione. E io penso ci stia. E rende il tutto più interessante. 

Probabilmente parto dall'assunto che non è un diritto avere una donna o un uomo. Ma un qualcosa che si guadagna nelle interazioni..che è poi il gioco di cui si parlava con skorpio
E quindi tendo poi a relazionarmi con chi la considera come me e partendo da questo presupposto non solo non si incastra nelle valutazioni numeriche, ma le sfida


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui fa tanto quello duro ma in fondo è lei che lo ha sfanculato...


Annina, qui dimostri quanto sei infantile! Mi sembra vederti fare il girotondo cantando "ti ha lasciato lei, ti ha lasciato lei".
Lasciato io o lei cambia nulla: è finita, punto.
E non deve ricominciare, per il bene di tutti.
È questo discorso che ti fa paura e che non vuoi sentire.


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco.. in realtà però, piacevolezza del caffè a parte, un gioco presuppone un risultato, e con quel caffè, volente o nolente, non puoi ignorare che è stato proposto un "gioco" con connotati non completamente indefiniti
> 
> E a volte come dicevi prima, non si tratta tanto dell'ansia del rifiuto, ma della consapevolezza di quel.che ho scritto sopra
> 
> ...


Sì, ti spieghi benissimo

E sono pure d'accordo. 

Quello che sto sostenendo è che se c'è uno "scambio" di significanti, significa che il significato non è sufficientemente adeguato alla buona riuscita della comunicazione. O meglio, non è condiviso. 

Io penso che sia a carico di entrambi la buona riuscita della comunicazione e che ognuno (ogni genere) è responsabile dello "smantellamento" di tutte quelle questioni che rendono così equivoca la comunicazione. 

Io di mio scelgo di relazionarmi con chi è consapevole che viviamo in tempi in cui questo passaggio è fondamentale. 
Che in soldoni significa che scelgo di relazionarmi in quei termini con chi ne ha piene le storie della guerra fra genere e di tutti i discorsi conseguenti.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, ti spieghi benissimo
> 
> E sono pure d'accordo.
> 
> ...


D'accordissimo.. 

Si tratta solo di identificare chi si è messo alle spalle tutte le storie legate alla guerra dei generi 

E in caso di proficua selezione, ho fiducia che quello striminzito 5% potrebbe decollare vistosamente.. :carneval: :mexican:

Sperando che nel tempo la percentuale totale tenda a equilibrarsi..


----------



## mistral (29 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma scusa... sembra quasi che tu fossi succube del rapporto! Del tipo... io nemmeno ci volevo salire ma mi hanno costretto!
> 
> Mi sento molto lontana da questa descrizione ma perché io non ho mai chiesto nulla del genere e nemmeno me lo sognerei... cioè... se si ha piacere a parlare e condividere, ben venga! Se invece si trasforma in un obbligo/dovere sono la prima a perdere interesse in entrambi i ruoli, sia di chi chiede/obbliga sia di chi subisce...


Ma lui ha insistito per venire a giocare a casa tua e tu hai ceduto pur di averlo.Non è dissimile come meccanismo.
Hai anche affermato che questa situazione ti ha spinta a comportamenti che mai avresti preso in considerazione .Molto male,una relazione che ti snatura non può essere positiva anche per l'immagine artefatta che dai di te all'altro.
Se moralmente hai avuto dubbi su certe scelte dovevi opporti.Ricorda che saranno un metro di giudizio .


----------



## MariLea (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per le signore è un gentile sfottò. Se io tradisco come assunto so na chiavica di uomo. Quindi qui i traditori devono sparire avendo il peccato originale incancellabile, come la metti si è sbagliati. Se ci fate un pochino caso,* lo sfottò lo faccio ai cornuti e non, ma quelli come annarella che ha due figli piccoli e si porta il manico a casa o come qualcuna, difesa dalla maîtresse, che parla del figlio che non sopporta il padre e va d’accordo con il compagno, *mi si rattrippa la guallera e parto. *Poi se lo si vuole intendere sessismo fate pure.* Per skorpio se ci vedi tutto quello che hai scritto, scrivi un romanzo mi raccomando di appendice


Sul grassetto sono pienamente d'accordo, c'è modo e modo in tutte le cose, tradimento compreso.
Non credo che quando avevi i figli piccoli te li portassi dietro a giocare con le signore... o che non abbia preteso dai figli il massimo rispetto per la mamma... infatti non ti ho mai visto parlar male di lei.
Poi con chi fai sesso per me son fatti tuoi, che ce ne frega a noi.


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Di sicuro la nostra relazione è collocata in una realtà parallela ma credo anche che non possa essere altrimenti in questo momento...
> 
> So anche che perché 2 anime si incontrino davvero e completamente si tratta di fare un lungo percorso insieme... diciamo solo che mi sembra di aver tagliato alcune tappe e di essere più avanti che in qualsiasi incontro avvenuto finora...
> 
> ...


Vi siete conosciuti on line, vero? 

Io penso che quando ci si trova in situazioni nuove e sconosciute, serva lasciare indietro il vecchio linguaggio. 
Per costruirne uno nuovo e in fieri. 

La parola amante è ricoperta da tanti di quei significati, alcuni traspaiono anche da alcuni tuoi rifiuti al mettere la sessualità e l'erotismo come fulcro, che è per forza di cose una parola inutile. 

E' solo una generalizzazione. Una convenzione per parlare di posizioni relazionali. Di ruoli. 

Ma. Potresti usare tazzina. E metterci dentro i significati che riguardano te. 
Ma che siano nuovi e non presi per differenza da quel che conosci già. 

Hai una storia impegnativa che sta finendo. 
E stai percorrendo un percorso che è prima di tutto di rinascita tua. E rinascere significa morire. Morire fa paura, non come rinascere a se stessi...ma è un bello spavento. 
I rifugi servono, quando si ha paura. Ma serve anche sapere che sono rifugi. E non case. 

Lui potrebbe semplicemente essere uno specchio che in questo momento ti riflette molto bene. E potenzia i tuoi bisogni. E la loro soddisfazione. 

Oppure potrebbe davvero essere l'uomo della tua vita. 

Lo sai?

No. 

Non è il vedersi fuori o dentro un hotel. 
Scopare o meno. 
Fare cose insieme o meno. 
Dichiararsi grandi emozioni o meno. 

Stai cercando in questa relazione sconosciuta i parametri per classificarla come conosciuta. (le passeggiate, il fare insieme che non sia relegato al sesso, etc etc)

Hai deciso per la libertà?
Ecco. Sceglila per te. 

Vuoi questo uomo?
Prendilo. 
Ma nel tempo che vi appartiene, che è quello del desiderio. 
E nei modi che appartengono a TE. E non a lui. 
E' il modo migliore per vedersi l'anima, non far sconti e pretendere per se stessi lo stesso trattamento che si riserva all'altro, senza il minimo sconto e senza la minima premura. 

Questo tempo poi si trasformerà in altro? 
Si vedrà.

Portarlo nella casa che condividi con tuo marito, riprodurre scene domestiche, al netto delle diverse valutazioni che se ne possono dare, a me lascia perplessa più per il tentativo di dare un contorno di "conosciuto" a qualcosa che è "sconosciuto". 

Io non dubito che ci sia stato un incontro, e attivazioni potenti. 
Conoscersi online fra l'altro amplifica molto questo processo. E anche avere molti spazi di virtualità (telefono, messaggi e via scorrendo). 
Ci hai pensato? 

Ma dimenticarti che l'altro è un attivatore di cose tue, non la trovo una scelta saggia. 

Tenendo conto che se ti vuoi separare dovrai essere lucida e presente a quello che fai...e se ho inteso l'intensità in cui sei immersa, adesso non sei lucida ma stai svolazzando a due metri da terra, anche se tenti con la razionalità di tenerti giù. 

Usalo, nel senso migliore del termine, per conoscere questa nuova Te che sta emergendo con lui. 
E, io la penso così, sii grata se vuoi al vostro incontro. 

Da qui a pensare alle anime gemelle....secondo me il passo è un po' lunghetto. 

Se ti vien in mente amore, sostituisci con tazzina, per dire...è un giochetto interessante 

E questo non per svilire i sentimenti. 
Ma i sentimenti, le emozioni per la precisione vengono attivate anche da processi ormonali che hanno a che vedere con la produzione di endorfine e dopamina. 
E di ossitocina. 

Guarda caso il sesso, se ben fatto, stimola esattamente quel tipo di produzione. 

Noi non siamo solo esseri emozionali. Siamo sì esseri emozionali, ma anche fisici e mentali. 
Non tener presenti tutti i piani della nostra complessità confonde.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sul grassetto sono pienamente d'accordo, c'è modo e modo in tutte le cose, tradimento compreso.
> Non credo che quando avevi i figli piccoli te li portassi dietro a giocare con le signore... o che non abbia preteso dai figli il massimo rispetto per la mamma... infatti non ti ho mai visto parlar male di lei.
> Poi con chi fai sesso per me son fatti tuoi, che ce ne frega a noi.


Grazie, almeno ora so che qualcuno ha ben interpretato. Non posso parlare male di mia moglie è quasi” perfetta. Sono io che ho sempre na cosa in testa.


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> D'accordissimo..
> 
> Si tratta solo di identificare chi si è messo alle spalle tutte le storie legate alla guerra dei generi
> 
> ...


Sperem...che mi sembra che invece l'anda sia in tutt'altra direzione..ma magari sto invecchiando male :carneval:

Quanto all'identificare chi si è rotto della guerra fra generi...secondo me basta giochicchiare un po' con gli stereotipi e già qualcosina emerge, poi basta seguire le bricioline...e si vede 

Stando ai dati a mia disposizione, provenienti da fonti maschili intendo, decolla sì, e non poco


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quanto all'identificare chi si è rotto della guerra fra generi...secondo me basta giochicchiare un po' con gli stereotipi e già qualcosina emerge, poi basta seguire le bricioline...e si vede


Quello un po' credo di vederlo bene anche io.. 

Il problema è che per vederlo, devo almeno esser già seduto al tavolino a aspettare quel caffè con te, e quindi presuppone una preventiva accettazione del caffè stesso.. :carneval:

Il punto x me è sempre il gioco

E il giocatore.. anzi i giocatori 

Non è tanto gestire il rifiuto.. (da cui discende l'ansia da risultato).. quanto il riconoscimento del giocatore, e di conseguenza del gioco che propone.

Che sopra il rifiuto ci posso pure giocare, e magari costruirmi cose interessanti e ancor più divertenti, volendo.. 

Ma se ti chiedo di giocare a tennis, e mi rispondi che le carte ti annoiano, è il giocatore (e il senso del gioco che ti propone) che dimostri di non riconoscere, prima ancora di rifiutarlo (e non sarebbe un problema).

Quello si. Ammetto. Quello un po' mi da (o darebbe) noia


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Eri tu quella sposata quindi?
> Mah... non so... le cose cambiano col tempo... non vedo gli esseri umani come granitici... le priorità cambiano, posti in primo piano i figli che normalmente sono la cosa più importante... e non sono certa che figli felici siano per forza il risultato di famiglie in cui manca l'amore tra i coniugi ma ci sto riflettendo anche io...


Eravamo sposati entrambi 
Sui figli concordo con te. Ma avere un amante non significa che in casa ci sia un clima ostile. 
Probabilmente anche a casa sua è così


----------



## MariLea (29 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Grazie, almeno ora so che qualcuno ha ben interpretato. Non posso parlare male di mia moglie è quasi” perfetta. Sono io che ho sempre na cosa in testa.


ma almeno tu lo dici 
poi se non ti innamori tanto di guadagnato, non infiocchetti per fare intendere cose che non sono e chi ci sta si vuol solo divertire con te.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> delle volte ragazzi nelle vostre puerili diatribe mi sembrate come quelli che litigano al bar per una partita a carte ci s'incazza per delle cose puerili , il rispetto non sapete dove è di casa , capisco l'ironia di Blaise 53 e delle volte ci gioco anche io , la  goliardata di Scorpio nel descriverti nella sala da ballo e prendila come tale e non infierire per il fatto che è stato tradito , allora do ragione alla signora , sia d'animo che nelle risposte, ha qualche problemino , come pure l'avvocato bravissimo nel parlare ma è quello fanno nella loro professione  ti fanno vedere rosso anche se è nero .
> Per cui ricordate sempre il motto :non fare cosa che non vuoi essere fatta a te
> 
> Meditate gente meditate
> Per l'età che avanza bisognerebbe ricordarsi che prima o poi con l'aiuto di NS ci si passa tutti :sonar:,  ma spesso qualcuno ce lo perdiamo per strada:incazzato:


...a Dio piacendo :up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Guarda che è sempre così,specie gli uomini fanno i cazzari .
> Sono cresciuti a cartoni animati di supereroi e ogni tanto quando hanno pubblico estasiato entrano in quella la parte .
> Se davvero fossero uomini così speciali,così sensibili,attenti,eroici,starebbero a casa loro a badare  alla loro famiglia e non a portare  a spasso il cazzo a casa d'altri.Invece sono uomini normali e nemmeno mariti tanto ideali in verità.
> Se ti faccio leggere le mail di mio marito ,i consigli che le dava,cosa faceva  ...........dava un'ottima impressione ,non c'è che dire.
> ...


:rotfl::facepalm::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Madonna santa... Non potrei mai dimenticare un particolare simile


Abbiamo fatto a metà.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutti provano sentimenti.
> Ognuno i suoi.
> 
> Il fulcro, secondo me, è il collocarli.
> ...


Anche a me.
Condivido.


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2017)

Viky36 ha detto:


> Bellissimo... io mi chiedo perché non si possa fare queste cose con i propri mariti o mogli... perché si cade nella routine? Ma non si fa mai niente per uscirne però... io non faccio testo, c'ho un casino in casa... Forse se mio marito avesse solo avuto un'amante l'avrei potuto capire (non fino in fondo)


A volte si fanno anche, ma il messaggino dell'amante arriva lo stesso.
Perché rinnovare ogni volta l'emozione con una persona diversa non è come tentare di riviverla ogni volta con la stessa.


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ragazzo.... Con due figli di quattro e due anni e' difficile ritagliarsi pure l'oretta dal parrucchiere, o le due ore per una cena.Capisco che statisticamente e' un discorso che vale più per le donne.Comunque.... Buon per lei.


Asilo nido e scuola dell'infanzia per i bimbi, donna casalinga o con part time verticale.
Amante con turni serali e quindi giornata libera.
Affatto impossibile, direi.


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Perché in albergo si va per fare sesso e poco altro... a casa si sta insieme.. si cucina.. si mangia insieme... si fa finta che... come diceva @_mistral_


Consiglio spassionato: motel e separazione totale delle due relazioni.
Non mescolare neppure gli ambienti.
Non mi chiedere neppure perché, dovresti arrivarci da sola.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo fatto a metà.


Insomma nessuno dei due ha mollato l'osso...


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Consiglio spassionato: motel e separazione totale delle due relazioni.
> Non mescolare neppure gli ambienti.
> Non mi chiedere neppure perché, dovresti arrivarci da sola.


Mi sa che il marito lavora su una piattaforma petrolifera. Per essere sicura di non venire sgambata, oppure è talmente “fatta” d’ammore Che il rischio è l’ultimo dei suoi problemi. Poi va beh è una mia fissa pranzetto a due e i figli? Nella stanza dei giochi?


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Guarda che è sempre così,specie gli uomini fanno i cazzari .
> Sono cresciuti a cartoni animati di supereroi e ogni tanto quando hanno pubblico estasiato entrano in quella la parte .
> Se davvero fossero uomini così speciali,così sensibili,attenti,eroici,starebbero a casa loro a badare  alla loro famiglia e non a portare  a spasso il cazzo a casa d'altri.Invece sono uomini normali e nemmeno mariti tanto ideali in verità.
> Se ti faccio leggere le mail di mio marito ,i consigli che le dava,cosa faceva  ...........dava un'ottima impressione ,non c'è che dire.
> ...


a me invece é venuto da ridere (risata isterica).
La cosa incredibile, cara Mistral, é che prima pretendevo molto da mio marito perché lo stimavo un sacco.
Ora che lo stimo meno e ho visto le sue tante debolezze, pretendo meno e tutti siamo piu' contenti.
Che dire... Le dinamiche umane sono spesso incomprensibili


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Annina, qui dimostri quanto sei infantile! Mi sembra vederti fare il girotondo cantando "ti ha lasciato lei, ti ha lasciato lei".
> Lasciato io o lei cambia nulla: è finita, punto.
> E non deve ricominciare, per il bene di tutti.
> È questo discorso che ti fa paura e che non vuoi sentire.


Il punto è come l'avevi raccontata tu nell'altra discussione. Hai fatto passare la cosa come se lei fosse stata una donna innamorata che rompeva le balle perchè lasciassi la moglie e tu, nonostante quello che provavi per lei, l'avessi fatta finire automaticamente nel.bidone delle cose da disfarsi... termine tuo mi pare. E invece non è andata così. Punto.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vi siete conosciuti on line, vero?
> 
> Io penso che quando ci si trova in situazioni nuove e sconosciute, serva lasciare indietro il vecchio linguaggio.
> Per costruirne uno nuovo e in fieri.
> ...


Innanzitutto grazie per aver dedicato tanto tempo a rispondermi.... 
Ho letto e riletto quello che hai scritto e ci sto riflettendo molto... mi sembrano cose molto sensate e mi fa piacere che abbia voluto condividerle con me...
Non ho ancora risposte ma volevo dirti che sto riflettendo molto sulle tue parole per cui grazie!


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma lui ha insistito per venire a giocare a casa tua e tu hai ceduto pur di averlo.Non è dissimile come meccanismo.
> Hai anche affermato che questa situazione ti ha spinta a comportamenti che mai avresti preso in considerazione .Molto male,una relazione che ti snatura non può essere positiva anche per l'immagine artefatta che dai di te all'altro.
> Se moralmente hai avuto dubbi su certe scelte dovevi opporti.Ricorda che saranno un metro di giudizio .


Non l'ho vissuto come un ricatto del tipo "se vuoi avermi o così o niente" ma capisco quello che intendi...
Moralmente ho molti dubbi... 
Quello che ha scritto [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] mi ha fatto pensare a tante cose.... forse era necessità di dare un contesto familiare nel senso di conosciuto a qualcosa che è profondamente diverso... 
Scrivere a te mi mette sempre un po' in soggezione perché mi costringe a riflettere anche dal punto di vista di chi ha "subito " il tradimento e ha un quadro molto diverso da quello che si vive quando ci si è dentro... e non è un confronto teorico... non so se si capisce...


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non l'ho vissuto come un ricatto del tipo "se vuoi avermi o così o niente" ma capisco quello che intendi...
> Moralmente ho molti dubbi...
> Quello che ha scritto [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] mi ha fatto pensare a tante cose.... forse era necessità di dare un contesto familiare nel senso di conosciuto a qualcosa che è profondamente diverso...
> Scrivere a te mi mette sempre un po' in soggezione perché mi costringe a riflettere anche dal punto di vista di chi ha "subito " il tradimento e ha un quadro molto diverso da quello che si vive quando ci si è dentro... e non è un confronto teorico... non so se si capisce...


Come lo vivi tu è un gioco si, ma pericolosissimo. Apri gli occhi, che se scoppia so’ cazzi.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sul grassetto sono pienamente d'accordo, c'è modo e modo in tutte le cose, tradimento compreso.
> Non credo che quando avevi i figli piccoli te li portassi dietro a giocare con le signore... o che non abbia preteso dai figli il massimo rispetto per la mamma... infatti non ti ho mai visto parlar male di lei.
> Poi con chi fai sesso per me son fatti tuoi, che ce ne frega a noi.


Non vorrei dire.. ma nonostante quello che sostiene @blaise dall'alto della sua onniscienza.... nemmeno io "me li porto dietro a giocare"... il massimo rispetto per il padre c'è sempre e nemmeno io ho parlato mai male di lui... definirlo perfetto come fa lui pero mi sembrerebbe cmq una gran paraculaggine..... perfetto come padre, non come uomo... come tutti.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eravamo sposati entrambi
> Sui figli concordo con te. Ma avere un amante non significa che in casa ci sia un clima ostile.
> Probabilmente anche a casa sua è così


Si sì... intendevo a casa mia... e cmq ostile non è il termine giusto... ma è sufficiente che manchi l'ostilità?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire.. ma nonostante quello che sostiene @blaise dall'alto della sua onniscienza.... nemmeno io "me li porto dietro a giocare"... il massimo rispetto per il padre c'è sempre e nemmeno io ho parlato mai male di lui... definirlo perfetto come fa lui pero mi sembrerebbe cmq una gran paraculaggine..... perfetto come padre, non come uomo... come tutti.


Te ti reputi perfetta come madre e come moglie ??


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Il punto è come l'avevi raccontata tu nell'altra discussione. Hai fatto passare la cosa come se lei fosse stata una donna innamorata che rompeva le balle perchè lasciassi la moglie e tu, nonostante quello che provavi per lei, l'avessi fatta finire automaticamente nel.bidone delle cose da disfarsi... termine tuo mi pare. E invece non è andata così. Punto.


Niente, mi arrendo, sei irrecuperabile.
Cervello da 15enne.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Come lo vivi tu è un gioco si, ma pericolosissimo. Apri gli occhi, che se scoppia so’ cazzi.


Non se ne rende conto, è come dare a una bambina una bomba a forma di bambola.
Hai voglia di dirle "guarda, è una bomba", lei vede solo la bambola...


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che il marito lavora su una piattaforma petrolifera. Per essere sicura di non venire sgambata, oppure è talmente “fatta” d’ammore Che il rischio è l’ultimo dei suoi problemi. Poi va beh è una mia fissa pranzetto a due e i figli? Nella stanza dei giochi?


Le tue interpretazioni sono slegate dai fatti.
I figli ovviamente come detto più volte e ripetuto non erano a casa. OVVIO. Poi.. se preferisci crederla in questo modo perché hai bisogno di qualcuno su cui riversare la tua acredine.. fai pure! Ma smetti di scrivere cose senza senso!


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire.. ma nonostante quello che sostiene @blaise dall'alto della sua onniscienza.... nemmeno io "me li porto dietro a giocare"... il massimo rispetto per il padre c'è sempre e nemmeno io ho parlato mai male di lui... definirlo perfetto come fa lui pero mi sembrerebbe cmq una gran paraculaggine..... perfetto come padre, non come uomo... come tutti.


Ma se hai tutto il tempo del mondo, vuol dire che tuo marito, ottimo padre, si tiene i bambini, non certo a casa se tu a casa giochi con l’amante. Quindi presumo che sia un cornuto contento e porta i bambine a spasso per farti giocare liberamente.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se hai tutto il tempo del mondo, vuol dire che tuo marito, ottimo padre, si tiene i bambini, non certo a casa se tu a casa giochi con l’amante. Quindi presumo che sia un cornuto contento e porta i bambine a spasso per farti giocare liberamente.


Dai Blaise, ci sono anche i nidi e le scuole materne.
Poi magari se il figlio ha dei problemi particolari, ci sono anche i centri specializzati.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Te ti reputi perfetta come madre e come moglie ??


Ma ti sembra che sia uscito questo da quello che scrivo? 

La prima cosa che impara un genitore è che essere un genitore perfetto è assolutamente impossibile... la perfezione se mai sta nel fare del proprio meglio sempre... in questo senso ho detto che lui è un padre perfetto e in questo senso al massimo mi ci posso definire io... 

Come moglie... evidentemente non sono perfetta, altrimenti non sarei qui... ma non so se hai letto la nostra storia... di fatto io sono sola da anni... ho cercato di affrontare i problemi in tutti i modi che mi sono venuti in mente e con tutti i miei difetti ma, quando manca l'interlocutore, diventa impossibile superare alcunché... non sono giustificazioni ma dati di fatto... 

Poi che tutto ricada sulle mie spalle... non è un problema. Mi assumo le responsabilità di tutti.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dai Blaise, ci sono anche i nidi e le scuole materne.
> Poi magari se il figlio ha dei problemi particolari, ci sono anche i centri specializzati.


Ma guarda caso con tutte queste strutture ha smesso di lavorare( sbaglio?) per dedicarsi al figlio. Azz’ e poi ha pure il tempo di giocare alla famigliola con l’amante.


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che sia uscito questo da quello che scrivo?
> 
> La prima cosa che impara un genitore è che essere un genitore perfetto è assolutamente impossibile... la perfezione se mai sta nel fare del proprio meglio sempre... in questo senso ho detto che lui è un padre perfetto e in questo senso al massimo mi ci posso definire io...
> 
> ...


Ma al momento su che piano si trova il discorso separazione tra voi due?


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se hai tutto il tempo del mondo, vuol dire che tuo marito, ottimo padre, si tiene i bambini, non certo a casa se tu a casa giochi con l’amante. Quindi presumo che sia un cornuto contento e porta i bambine a spasso per farti giocare liberamente.


Ma sono assolutamente supposizioni tue!!! 
I figli sono con la madre o col padre?? Esiste una società attorno... almeno dove abito io. Asilo, nonni, terapie, babysitter.... ma devo dirtelo io?!?! E cmq mio marito lavora eh...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Si sì... intendevo a casa mia... e cmq ostile non è il termine giusto... ma è sufficiente che manchi l'ostilità?


Se c'è un clima sereno secondo me si
Io e mio marito abbiamo passati gli ultimi 5 anni abbastanza in crisi tra di noi ma abbiamo saputo mantenere in casa un clima per cui il piccolo circa 3 mesi fa ci ha detto uscendo "vi lascio soli così potete fare gli innamorati".
Ultimamente quel clima è difficile da mantenere e allora sono d'accordo con te. Il dispiacere più grande è per i figli.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma guarda caso con tutte queste strutture ha smesso di lavorare( sbaglio?) per dedicarsi al figlio. Azz’ e poi ha pure il tempo di giocare alla famigliola con l’amante.


Il lavoro è in stand by sì, sebbene percepisca ancora il mio stipendio. E dedico il 90%del mio tempo ai miei figli. Un 10% lo tengo per me, è vero e credo sia anche sano e non sarai tu dall'alto della tua presunzione a farmi sentire in colpa perché hai 30 anni più di me e pensi di aver capito come gira il mondo solo perché sei uscito, tuo malgrado, da un rapporto extraconiugale.

Sei incattivito e vorrei capire perché.  Sta storia di attaccarti ai figli a tutti i costi raccontandotela anche come non è pur di alimentare il tuo odio mi puzza...

Ps: il fatto di non lavorare per me è una grande sofferenza, non godo certo nel fare la casalinga. Non è stata la soluzione facile per non fare un cazzo! Perché leggo anche questo nelle tue parole.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ma al momento su che piano si trova il discorso separazione tra voi due?


Stiamo cercando di capire come gestire la questione abitativa......


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se c'è un clima sereno secondo me si
> Io e mio marito abbiamo passati gli ultimi 5 anni abbastanza in crisi tra di noi ma abbiamo saputo mantenere in casa un clima per cui il piccolo circa 3 mesi fa ci ha detto uscendo "vi lascio soli così potete fare gli innamorati".
> Ultimamente quel clima è difficile da mantenere e allora sono d'accordo con te. Il dispiacere più grande è per i figli.


Diciamo che il clima, più passa il tempo, più si deteriora... e non vorrei arrivare al punto di detestarci... 
Finora abbiamo gestito vagamente bene...

Tu come stai gestendo la cosa, se posso se posso chiedere..?


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Stiamo cercando di capire come gestire la questione abitativa......


Considerate anche la soluzione in casa?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Diciamo che il clima, più passa il tempo, più si deteriora... e non vorrei arrivare al punto di detestarci...
> Finora abbiamo gestito vagamente bene...


Allora impegnati su questo, a trovare una soluzione a voi che sia di qualunque tipo ma concentrati su questo
il giocare alla coppia felice con l'altro può aspettare e tieni conto che lui intanto gestisce la sua situazione familiare che probabilmente non è come la tua.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Considerate anche la soluzione in casa?


Ci abbiamo pensato ma non cambierebbe nulla.... se trovassimo modi intelligenti sarebbela cosa migliore per i figli... ma se dobbiamo dare una svolta.... di fatto siamo già separati in casa... 
Non so... se abbiamo ancora una possibilità... dobbiamo.prendere le distanze... non so...

Hai qualche esperienza in merito?


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Il lavoro è in stand by sì, sebbene percepisca ancora il mio stipendio. E dedico il 90%del mio tempo ai miei figli. Un 10% lo tengo per me, è vero e credo sia anche sano e non sarai tu dall'alto della tua presunzione a farmi sentire in colpa perché hai 30 anni più di me e pensi di aver capito come gira il mondo solo perché sei uscito, tuo malgrado, da un rapporto extraconiugale.
> 
> Sei incattivito e vorrei capire perché.  Sta storia di attaccarti ai figli a tutti i costi raccontandotela anche come non è pur di alimentare il tuo odio mi puzza...


Cara è la tua leggerezza, di portare il tuo ganzo a casa e fare la famigliola felice. Sei disarmante.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cara è la tua leggerezza, di portare il tuo ganzo a casa e fare la famigliola felice. Sei disarmante.


A casa senza i figli.

Se non lo capisci... sei tu disarmante.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora impegnati su questo, a trovare una soluzione a voi che sia di qualunque tipo ma concentrati su questo
> il giocare alla coppia felice con l'altro può aspettare e tieni conto che lui intanto gestisce la sua situazione familiare che probabilmente non è come la tua.


Sicuramente non è come la mia...
Il fatto che lui ci sia mi sta dando tanto.entusiasmo.nella quotidianità, indipendentemente da lui, che altrimenti nom avrei...
In questo senso mi fa "bene" ma non so quanto durerà e a che prezzo...
Tu come la stai gestendo?


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> A casa senza i figli.
> 
> Se non lo capisci... sei tu disarmante.


Guarda che non lo dico solo io, te lo hanno detto in molti che anche senza figli è na’ stronzata. Io sono un tantino più malpensante.  Ma il caro Giulio buonanima insegna.


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ci abbiamo pensato ma non cambierebbe nulla.... se trovassimo modi intelligenti sarebbela cosa migliore per i figli... ma se dobbiamo dare una svolta.... di fatto siamo già separati in casa...
> Non so... se abbiamo ancora una possibilità... dobbiamo.prendere le distanze... non so...
> 
> Hai qualche esperienza in merito?


No, sono il meno indicato per questo.
Penso però che l'approccio iniziale alla separazione potrebbe essere meno traumatico per tutti se si passasse per la convivenza pacifica e comunque fattiva.

Chiaramente molto dipende anche dalle aspettative di tuo marito. Se ha preso la cosa in modo sereno potreste pensare di continuare ancora così per un po', dopotutto sareste come siete ora ma sicuramente più organizzati.

Ma nutrite ancora qualche speranza?


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Guarda che non lo dico solo io, te lo hanno detto in molti che anche senza figli è na’ stronzata. Io sono un tantino più malpensante.  Ma il caro Giulio buonanima insegna.


Anch'io trovo che vedersi nelle rispettive abitazioni sia sbagliato. Non mi piace.


----------



## MariLea (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire.. ma nonostante quello che sostiene @blaise dall'alto della sua onniscienza.... nemmeno io "me li porto dietro a giocare"... il massimo rispetto per il padre c'è sempre e nemmeno io ho parlato mai male di lui... definirlo perfetto come fa lui pero mi sembrerebbe cmq una gran paraculaggine..... perfetto come padre, non come uomo... come tutti.


E quando scrivevi che a vedere insieme tuo figlio e lui ti si riempiva il cuore... di quali momenti parlavi?

Comunque non c'entra niente con il mio intervento, io mi riferivo a chi ritiene che @Blaise in quanto traditore non avesse niente di cui stupirsi etc... 
ma che te lo dico a fare?


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Anch'io trovo che vedersi nelle rispettive abitazioni sia sbagliato. Non mi piace.


No, ma che dici. Per annarella è tutto ok, poi la cosa che gli da più soddisfazione è cucinare con i grembiulini senza niente sotto.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E quando scrivevi che a vedere insieme tuo figlio e lui ti si riempiva il cuore... di quali momenti parlavi?
> 
> Comunque non c'entra niente con il mio intervento, io mi riferivo a chi ritiene che @Blaise in quanto traditore non avesse niente di cui stupirsi etc...
> ma che te lo dico a fare?


Tutto ma non i figli. Mi incazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> *A casa senza i figli.*
> 
> Se non lo capisci... sei tu disarmante.


I figli sarebbero un ulteriore aggravante ma resta grave anche senza figli , tanto che tu da lui non andresti


----------



## mistral (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che sia uscito questo da quello che scrivo?
> 
> La prima cosa che impara un genitore è che essere un genitore perfetto è assolutamente impossibile... la perfezione se mai sta nel fare del proprio meglio sempre... in questo senso ho detto che lui è un padre perfetto e in questo senso al massimo mi ci posso definire io...
> 
> ...


Annina,nessuno mette in dubbio che la tua vita di coppia sia pesante.SE tuo marito si comporta con te come lo descrivi ,hai tutti i motivi di sentirti così sola.Ma proprio per questo ti dico che non stai percorrendo la strada della soluzione ,stai peggiorando la tua vita ,ti sei innamorata di qualcuno che molto probabilmente non si muoverà di un passo verso di te se non per fare quei piccoli gesti che con poco impegno sortiscono un grande effetto.
Io ti parlo da donna che ha potuto osservare e leggere certe dinamiche tra amanti ed ha visto come sono finite.Cose grosse,amore che appena ha visto la luce del sole sue disciolto alll'istante correndo ognuno a casa propria.Sai come ha definito quelle carinerie e quei paroloni  mio marito? "Atti effimeri" legati al ruolo ed alle circostanze.Mi dispiace che tu ci creda ma ricorda che se quest'uomo vivesse davvero a casa  ciò che ti racconta e se davvero provasse il tuo stesso stupore dell'incontro con l'anima gemella ,se davvero non avesse mai avuto  una relazione extra e tu per lui fossi la meraviglia che decanta ,non avrebbe mai potuto dire fin dal primo momento "mai metterò in discussione il mio matrimonio" proprio perché  quando ci si scontra con sentimenti autentici,è impossibile mettere a priori simili paletti.Quei paletti sono calcolo e mi ricordano tanto il monito che l'amante di mio marito gli fece "dovrà  essere solo qualche scopata perché sono innamoratissima di mio marito" ma lei aveva una vita matrimoniale decisamente non limpida ,con dei pregressi ed un presente che continua apparentemente innamorata e ricambiata nonostante la gran scenografia che metteva in atto .A volte ,tirando in ballo i sentimenti,l'ammmore etc etc sembra di fare una porcata meno porcata ma chi ci crede soccombe .Io ti auguro il meglio,ma aver visto il grado di finzione(anche in buona fede) che si raggiunge in certi contesti non mi fa pensare positivo.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E quando scrivevi che a vedere insieme tuo figlio e lui ti si riempiva il cuore... di quali momenti parlavi?
> 
> Comunque non c'entra niente con il mio intervento, io mi riferivo a chi ritiene che @Blaise in quanto traditore non avesse niente di cui stupirsi etc...
> ma che te lo dico a fare?


Ho ampiamente spiegato le occasioni in cui si sono visti, in breve  qualche pomeriggio seduti ai tavolini di un bar in atteggiamenti non ambigui.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Guarda che non lo dico solo io, te lo hanno detto in molti che anche senza figli è na’ stronzata. Io sono un tantino più malpensante.  Ma il caro Giulio buonanima insegna.


A casa lo capisco ed è vero.
Quello su cui insisti tu e falso.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ho ampiamente spiegato le occasioni in cui si sono visti, in breve  qualche pomeriggio seduti ai tavolini di un bar in atteggiamenti non ambigui.


MA a parte il bambino che probabilmente non percepisce nulla dovresti pensare a tuo marito. A come reagirebbe e alla mancanza di rispetto che hai verso di lui.
Come reagiresti se tuo marito prendesse un caffè con l'amante in presenza di tuo figlio?


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> MA a parte il bambino che probabilmente non percepisce nulla dovresti pensare a tuo marito. A come reagirebbe e alla mancanza di rispetto che hai verso di lui.
> Come reagiresti se tuo marito prendesse un caffè con l'amante in presenza di tuo figlio?


Ottima domanda. Aspettiamo la risposta.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> MA a parte il bambino che probabilmente non percepisce nulla dovresti pensare a tuo marito. A come reagirebbe e alla mancanza di rispetto che hai verso di lui.
> Come reagiresti se tuo marito prendesse un caffè con l'amante in presenza di tuo figlio?


Capisco perfettamente e so che non è una cosa "bella" ma nemmeno tradire lo è...
Eticamente sono condannabile e lo so.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente e so che non è una cosa "bella" ma nemmeno tradire lo è...
> Eticamente sono condannabile e lo so.


Guarda che i bambini sentono, Annina

E molto spesso pur avendo sentito tacciono

Non ti sentire al riparo quando tuo figlio è con voi, captano tutto.

Anche una espressione


----------



## Nocciola (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente e so che non è una cosa "bella" ma nemmeno tradire lo è...
> Eticamente sono condannabile e lo so.


guarda io sono l'ultima che vuole condannarti
Magari leggerci ti da una consapevolezza diversa
Guardati da fuori indipendentemente dalla condanna
E ripeto per la quarta volta: perchè accetti che lui venga a casa tua quando tu non andresti a casa sua?
Se pensi sia un gesto deprecabile non ti dice niente il fatto che stai con uno che quel gesto lo compie?
Pensa se tuo marito avesse un amante che sistema la tua cucina


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente e so che non è una cosa "bella" ma nemmeno tradire lo è...
> Eticamente sono condannabile e lo so.


Cara ti puoi fare tutto il battaglione San Marco, ma non prendere il caffè con il comandante con tuo figlio in braccio.

Comunque non hai risposto alla domanda di farfalla.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> guarda io sono l'ultima che vuole condannarti
> Magari leggerci ti da una consapevolezza diversa
> Guardati da fuori indipendentemente dalla condanna
> E ripeto per la quarta volta: perchè accetti che lui venga a casa tua quando tu non andresti a casa sua?
> ...


Ma il marito non si è accorto dei lavoretti fatti? Ha scoperto di avere una futura ex moglie artigiano?


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Annina,nessuno mette in dubbio che la tua vita di coppia sia pesante.SE tuo marito si comporta con te come lo descrivi ,hai tutti i motivi di sentirti così sola.Ma proprio per questo ti dico che non stai percorrendo la strada della soluzione ,stai peggiorando la tua vita ,ti sei innamorata di qualcuno che molto probabilmente non si muoverà di un passo verso di te se non per fare quei piccoli gesti che con poco impegno sortiscono un grande effetto.
> Io ti parlo da donna che ha potuto osservare e leggere certe dinamiche tra amanti ed ha visto come sono finite.Cose grosse,amore che appena ha visto la luce del sole sue disciolto alll'istante correndo ognuno a casa propria.Sai come ha definito quelle carinerie e quei paroloni  mio marito? "Atti effimeri" legati al ruolo ed alle circostanze.Mi dispiace che tu ci creda ma ricorda che se quest'uomo vivesse davvero a casa  ciò che ti racconta e se davvero provasse il tuo stesso stupore dell'incontro con l'anima gemella ,se davvero non avesse mai avuto  una relazione extra e tu per lui fossi la meraviglia che decanta ,non avrebbe mai potuto dire fin dal primo momento "mai metterò in discussione il mio matrimonio" proprio perché  quando ci si scontra con sentimenti autentici,è impossibile mettere a priori simili paletti.Quei paletti sono calcolo e mi ricordano tanto il monito che l'amante di mio marito gli fece "dovrà  essere solo qualche scopata perché sono innamoratissima di mio marito" ma lei aveva una vita matrimoniale decisamente non limpida ,con dei pregressi ed un presente che continua apparentemente innamorata e ricambiata nonostante la gran scenografia che metteva in atto .A volte ,tirando in ballo i sentimenti,l'ammmore etc etc sembra di fare una porcata meno porcata ma chi ci crede soccombe .Io ti auguro il meglio,ma aver visto il grado di finzione(anche in buona fede) che si raggiunge in certi contesti non mi fa pensare positivo.


Sai che da quando parlo soprattutto con te sto iniziando a vederlo con altri occhi? 
Forse siamo due che se la raccontano... non so come dire... in buona fede ma forse per mascherare altro... non so... ci sto pensando. 

Tra l'altro, da quando ho accettato che lui non lasci la famiglia (intendo accettato con me stessa) evito di pensare al futuro... lui invece se ne esce sempre più spesso con cose del tipo che vorrebbe avere la possibilità di stare con me sul serio, che insieme "spaccheremmo il mondo ", che vorrebbe potermi dare di più e cose simili e mi domando il perché....

Forse aver accettato la cosa mi ha reso diversa e lui cerca di riportare le cose come erano.prima? Io sono molto più "disillusa"... per forza di cose... sembra che lui voglia in qualche modo ricreare l'illusione...

Non so come spiegare perché non ho nemmeno io le idee chiare...


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che i bambini sentono, Annina
> 
> E molto spesso pur avendo sentito tacciono
> 
> ...


Spero che non sia stato così... forse ho sottovalutato troppo la cosa... anzi, sicuramente...


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che sia uscito questo da quello che scrivo?
> 
> La prima cosa che impara un genitore è che essere un genitore perfetto è assolutamente impossibile... la perfezione se mai sta nel fare del proprio meglio sempre... in questo senso ho detto che lui è un padre perfetto e in questo senso al massimo mi ci posso definire io...
> 
> ...


In una convivenza "matrimonio" si condivide tutto.
Tutto quelli  che si danno una giustificazione sul perché celano le loro problematiche di coppia e le compensano con una terza persona io le considero egoiste.
Cosa significa amare , si ama solo quando va tutto bene o si hanno i soldi ?? Figo
Quando il tuo amante avrà problemi che fai cambi un'altra volta ?? 
O quando te avrai problemi permetterai a chi ti sta vicino di comportarti come ti stai comportando te ora ?? 
Bella vita.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Insomma nessuno dei due ha mollato l'osso...


:mexican::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> a me invece é venuto da ridere (risata isterica).
> La cosa incredibile, cara Mistral, é che prima pretendevo molto da mio marito perché lo stimavo un sacco.
> Ora che lo stimo meno e ho visto le sue tante debolezze, pretendo meno e tutti siamo piu' contenti.
> Che dire... Le dinamiche umane sono spesso incomprensibili


Sicura?
Non è che sei tu che pensi di non poter chiedere?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Spero che non sia stato così... forse ho sottovalutato troppo la cosa... anzi, sicuramente...


Sono radar spaventosi.

A 8 anni abbiamo dato a mio figlio un cellulare per giocattare un po' in casa con WhatsApp con qualche amichetto.

Lo prenderà 5 minuti ogni tanto, tuttora

Abbiamo letto qualche WhatsApp che si scriveva con i suoi compagni

Ci sono venuti i brividi alla schiena

Non sottovalutare la cosa


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> In una convivenza "matrimonio" si condivide tutto.
> Tutto quelli  che si danno una giustificazione sul perché celano le loro problematiche di coppia e le compensano con una terza persona io le considero egoiste.
> Cosa significa amare , si ama solo quando va tutto bene o si hanno i soldi ?? Figo
> Quando il tuo amante avrà problemi che fai cambi un'altra volta ??
> ...


Egoismo di sicuro ma io non sto celando niente... se mai lui cela i suoi problemi con la moglie frequentando me... io sono consapevole dei nostri problemi e sto andando avanti per risolverli...

Esistono problemi irrisolvibili? Io con le mie forze da sola non vado da nessuna parte...

Sono anni che non mi dà nemmeno un bacio, una carezza... un moto di affetto o entusiasmo... niente... nemmeno.per sbaglio... è un abbandono emotivo pesante. E io sono una persona che sa affrontare tutto ma non l'indifferenza... quella mi ha ucciso... E non l'ho MAI tradito prima e nemmeno ci pensavo... ero concentrata su di lui e sulla nostra famiglia... non è bastato...

E non ha MAI affrontato il problema... qualche responsabilità sarà anche la sua o no?
Se avesse avuto un'amante, per assurdo, sarebbe stato meglio... e non lo dico per fare retorica...

Cosa faccio? Mi sacrifico come donna per sempre?


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono radar spaventosi.
> 
> A 8 anni abbiamo dato a mio figlio un cellulare per giocattare un po' in casa con WhatsApp con qualche amichetto.
> 
> ...


Tipo? Se posso chiedere... se no, non preoccuparti.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Non è che sei tu che pensi di non poter chiedere?


Ma la stima sta alla base del rapporto, o no? Il che non significa non conoscere i rispettivi limiti...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Le tue interpretazioni sono slegate dai fatti.
> I figli ovviamente come detto più volte e ripetuto non erano a casa. OVVIO. Poi.. se preferisci crederla in questo modo perché hai bisogno di qualcuno su cui riversare la tua acredine.. fai pure! Ma smetti di scrivere cose senza senso!


Lascia perdere il volerti difendere che non ha senso.
Ma è possibile che solo raccontandolo non ti sia resa conto dell’aberrazione di tradire nella casa coniugale e famigliare?
Che questo abbia significati di attribuzione o ricomposizione della tua unità non lo metto in dubbio.
Ma capisci che fa schifo?


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lascia perdere il volerti difendere che non ha senso.
> Ma è possibile che solo raccontandolo non ti sia resa conto dell’aberrazione di tradire nella casa coniugale e famigliare?
> Che questo abbia significati di attribuzione o ricomposizione della tua unità non lo metto in dubbio.
> Ma capisci che fa schifo?


Ma guarda un po’. Mi tocca quotarti.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma il marito non si è accorto dei lavoretti fatti? Ha scoperto di avere una futura ex moglie artigiano?


Per come sono io... avrei potuto farli.

Mio marito non si chiede nulla...
Se io faccio 2 o 100 a lui non cambia...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Tipo? Se posso chiedere... se no, non preoccuparti.


Che leggeva situazioni. Espressioni. Tensioni

E le reinterpretava in modo anche distorto.

Ma al di là Delle reinterpretazioni catturava tutto


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lascia perdere il volerti difendere che non ha senso.
> Ma è possibile che solo raccontandolo non ti sia resa conto dell’aberrazione di tradire nella casa coniugale e famigliare?
> Che questo abbia significati di attribuzione o ricomposizione della tua unità non lo metto in dubbio.
> Ma capisci che fa schifo?


Fa più schifo del tradimento? Secondo me siamo.sullo stesso piano.... 
Ho capito quello che dite ma così è stato e sto riflettendo sul futuro....


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Per come sono io... avrei potuto farli.
> 
> Mio marito non si chiede nulla...
> Se io faccio 2 o 100 a lui non cambia...


Ma li ha fatti LUI. Ma guarda che chiavica di marito........dopo aver assaggiato un nuovo manico


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma li ha fatti LUI. Ma guarda che chiavica di marito........dopo aver assaggiato un nuovo manico


Lo era anche prima del nuovo manico, stai tranquillo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sai che da quando parlo soprattutto con te sto iniziando a vederlo con altri occhi?
> Forse siamo due che se la raccontano... non so come dire... in buona fede ma forse per mascherare altro... non so... ci sto pensando.
> 
> Tra l'altro, da quando ho accettato che lui non lasci la famiglia (intendo accettato con me stessa) evito di pensare al futuro... lui invece se ne esce sempre più spesso con cose del tipo che vorrebbe avere la possibilità di stare con me sul serio, che insieme "spaccheremmo il mondo ", che vorrebbe potermi dare di più e cose simili e mi domando il perché....
> ...


[video=youtube;IkMPRh59UcU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMPRh59UcU[/video]

:sbatti:


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lo era anche prima del nuovo manico, stai tranquillo.


 E non te ne sei accorta e ci hai fatto un altro figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Egoismo di sicuro ma io non sto celando niente... se mai lui cela i suoi problemi con la moglie frequentando me... io sono consapevole dei nostri problemi e sto andando avanti per risolverli...
> 
> Esistono problemi irrisolvibili? Io con le mie forze da sola non vado da nessuna parte...
> 
> ...


Anni...diciamo che il figlio l’avete concepito.
Poi?
Nulla per tutta la gravidanza? Hai partorito da sola? Nei primi mesi? Di fronte ai problemi del figlio come ha reagito? Ne avete parlato, pianto? Ecc...


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Egoismo di sicuro ma io non sto celando niente... se mai lui cela i suoi problemi con la moglie frequentando me... io sono consapevole dei nostri problemi e sto andando avanti per risolverli...
> 
> Esistono problemi irrisolvibili? Io con le mie forze da sola non vado da nessuna parte...
> 
> ...


Quindi tuo marito sa del tuo Amante ???
Se in una coppia fossero sempre rose e fiori non staremo qui a discutere.
Per esperienza personale quando ci sono stati problemi sono sempre stato sincero con la mia compagna , un giorno il più piccolo mi chiese se mi volevo "separare" dalla mamma, sono passati 7 anni da quella domanda è sto ancora insieme a lei.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma la stima sta alla base del rapporto, o no? Il che non significa non conoscere i rispettivi limiti...


Non era rivolto a te.

Comunque si può stare con un coniuge che non si stima?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Fa più schifo del tradimento? Secondo me siamo.sullo stesso piano....
> Ho capito quello che dite ma così è stato e sto riflettendo sul futuro....


Fa più schifo.
Come è diverso uccidere in combattimento o premeditatamente o accoltellare alle spalle o torturare o compiere vilipendio di cadavere.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quindi tuo marito sa del tuo Amante ???
> Se in una coppia fossero sempre rose e fiori non staremo qui a discutere.
> Per esperienza personale quando ci sono stati problemi sono sempre stato sincero con la mia compagna , un giorno il più piccolo mi chiese se mi volevo "separare" dalla mamma, sono passati 7 anni da quella domanda è sto ancora insieme a lei.


Sono anni che non gli da un bacio. Presumo da 2 anni e nove mesi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sono anni che non gli da un bacio. Presumo da 2 anni e nove mesi.


L’ho già detto io tzé


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho già detto io tzé


Chiedo venia madama.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Ma quando la gente si sposa sa con chi si sta spostando ?? 
Ma soprattutto si rendono conto cosa significa creare una famiglia ???e mandarla avanti ??


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Chiedo venia madama.


T'ha messo in riga ..


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> T'ha messo in riga ..


Da mo’.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> che insieme "*spaccheremmo *il mondo "


Tempo due anni e vi *spaccate *le balle... ;D


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Tempo due anni e vi *spaccate *le balle... ;D


Visto come stanno correndo secondo me molto prima.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Egoismo di sicuro ma io non sto celando niente... se mai lui cela i suoi problemi con la moglie frequentando me... io sono consapevole dei nostri problemi e sto andando avanti per risolverli...
> 
> Esistono problemi irrisolvibili? Io con le mie forze da sola non vado da nessuna parte...
> 
> ...


Ma assolutamente no
Certo che hai diritto a sentirti donna.
Non so gli altri ma io non ti sto contestando il fatto di avere un amante ti contesto come lo stai vivendo e il rischio è di aggiungere sofferenza (tua) ad altra sofferenza (tuA)


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Visto come stanno correndo secondo me molto prima.


Il guaio delle relazioni sentimentali (ed erotiche) è che arrivano al punto di massimo dopo pochi giorni dall'inizio.
Nel punto di massimo rimangono 6 mesi - 1 anno e poi cominciano a decadere.
A quel punto non c'è limite di quanto in basso possono arrivare: ma c'è un punto di minimo dove si assestano.
Pensare che esista una persona con la quale la relazione non decade, è un'altra bambinata della nostra amica.
Quando si arriva al punto di minimo ci si rassegna, ci si attrezza o magari ci si separa ma per r*imanere soli a farsi i fatti propri.*
Intrecciare una nuova relazione per correre verso un altro punto di minimo dev'essere una bella esperienza :rotfl:
A meno di non essere attori di Hollywood: quelli ogni tanto cambiano partner e via. Ma loro se lo possono permettere...


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente no
> Certo che hai diritto a sentirti donna.
> Non so gli altri ma io non ti sto contestando il fatto di avere un amante ti contesto come lo stai vivendo e il rischio è di aggiungere sofferenza (tua) ad altra sofferenza (tuA)


Ma non è che il marito soffra per il figlio al punto di essersi allontanato dalla moglie? Annarella non ci dice da quanto tempo, quindi siamo nel campo delle ipotesi, anche se avendo il figlio di 2 anni si presume recente. Ora a detta sua (anche per il nuovo manico) è impossibile una rappacificazione. Dovrebbe, non oggi, ieri separarsi dal marito e poi ma molto poi prendere il caffè lui lei e prole.


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma non è che il marito soffra per il figlio al punto di essersi allontanato dalla moglie? Annarella non ci dice da quanto tempo, quindi siamo nel campo delle ipotesi, anche se avendo il figlio di 2 anni si presume recente. Ora a detta sua (anche per il nuovo manico) è impossibile una rappacificazione. Dovrebbe, non oggi, ieri separarsi dal marito e poi ma molto poi prendere il caffè lui lei e prole.


Naturalmente, aldilà delle pure implicazioni sentimentali, ci sarebbe proprio una procedura tecnicamente razionale da applicare affinché la cosa vada in porto. Ovviamente se l'oste fa il conto.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> T'ha messo in riga ..


A dispetto delle apparenze, io insieme li vedrei molto bene


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A dispetto delle apparenze, io insieme li vedrei molto bene


 chi disprezza compra


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A dispetto delle apparenze, io insieme li vedrei molto bene


Sono troppo gnurant’


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Non è che sei tu che pensi di non poter chiedere?


Ci ho pensato anch’io... In realtà no..


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> chi disprezza compra


L'apparenza inganna 



Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sono troppo gnurant’


Non buttarti troppo giù.. potresti farcela..


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'apparenza inganna
> 
> 
> 
> Non buttarti troppo giù.. potresti farcela..


Dai... sono un traditore.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai... sono un traditore.


Va beh.. ci si può passare sopra..
Peccati di gioventù


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va beh.. ci si può passare sopra..
> Peccati di gioventù


Pure e’ vecchiaia


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pure e’ vecchiaia


L'amore vince su tutto  :carneval:


----------



## mistral (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sai che da quando parlo soprattutto con te sto iniziando a vederlo con altri occhi?
> Forse siamo due che se la raccontano... non so come dire... in buona fede ma forse per mascherare altro... non so... ci sto pensando.
> 
> Tra l'altro, da quando ho accettato che lui non lasci la famiglia (intendo accettato con me stessa) evito di pensare al futuro... *lui invece se ne esce sempre più spesso con cose del tipo che vorrebbe avere la possibilità di stare con me sul serio, che insieme "spaccheremmo il mondo ", che vorrebbe potermi dare di più e cose simili e mi domando il perché....*
> ...


E ti pare che affermazioni simili possano deporre a suo favore?
Se tu prima di uscire  con tuo figlio lo avverti che passerete davanti al luna park ma non dovrà chiedere di fare giri in giostra perché non hai tempo,soldi o voglia....una volta davanti alle giostre ,specie se lui non ti chiede più nulla,ti sogneresti di soffermarti a decantargli le giostre e dirgli quanto ti piacerebbe fargli fare il giro su tutte ,di quanto si divertirebbe a
volteggiare in aria? Non credo proprio,a meno che tu godessi nel fati supplicare ....passeresti di corsa sperando che lui non volti la testa per non farlo soffrire e desiderare inutilmente.
Hai centrato in pieno le motivazioni .Tu hai dimostrato di accettare i suoi paletti ed hai meno trasporto ,a lui non sta bene non essere più al centro o un trofeo ambíto da conquistare e per il quale fare qualunque cosa.
Chi ha avuto relazioni "chiare e confinate" ,mi viene in mente @_farfalla_,mai si è sognato di giocare con le fantasie dell'altro ed ha preteso lo stesso riguardo rimanendo coerente con le intenzioni.
Mi spiace tirare sempre in ballo la storia di mio marito,ma è l'unico esempio concreto che ho vissuto e che posso portare perche ha avuto tutti i risvolti possibili .Ti posso dire che proprio "quella" che ha messo i paletti precisando che solo scopate  sarebbero dovute essere,quando ha visto l'amante  accettare di buon grado  ha via via alzato il tiro.Prima pretendendo che lui le dicesse di amarla e di chiamarla amore,poi fantasticando sul fare figli e su come sarebbero stati con frasi del tipo " non vorrai mica dirmi che non faresti un figlio con me?" Per lei che non ha figli poteva sembrare di toccargli corde profonde ,di stimolargli l'istinto riproduttivo ,ma non teneva conto che per un uomo che ha già avuto figli e sa che cosa comporta una gravidanza ed un neonato,non era esattamante la cosa più arrapante da sentirsi dire dall'amante.
Era comunque un modo di lei per tenergli vivo l'interesse,per coinvolgerlo.
Lui giocava tirando fuori ogni tanto l'intenzione di finire quella storia ,che sarebbero finiti nei guai (mica le ha mai detto che non voleva perdermi,figurati) si faceva vedere dubbioso.ì per attirare a sua volta l0attenziine.Sai perché lo faceva ? Mica perché non voleva più quella che gli dava l'impressione di trattarlo da trofeo,era solo per sentire dire a lei che senza di lui non poteva vivere,che lui era importante ,che nessuno era come lui.etc etc etc.....e con quella scusa di convincerlo che nessuna fosse meglio di lei rimediava una scopata e dichiarazioni d'amore.
Per la cronaca ,il giorno dopo la scoperta quell'uomo meraviglioso è stato declassato a uomo di merda  e io sono stata pregata di non dire nulla a suo marito perché per lei era stato solo un gioco che aveva preso la mano e che la colpa era di mio marito che aveva insistito.Se pensi che la maggior gratificazione che mio marito attingeva da quella donna era quella che lei lo faceva sentire Tanto tanto tanto importante,fa ridere come abbia cambiato idea in fretta quando il tutto si è scontrato con la realtà.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'amore vince su tutto  :carneval:


Te lo lascio volentieri...l’ammore.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> E ti pare che affermazioni simili possano deporre a suo favore?
> Se tu prima di uscire  con tuo figlio lo avverti che passerete davanti al luna park ma non dovrà chiedere di fare giri in giostra perché non hai tempo,soldi o voglia....una volta davanti alle giostre ,specie se lui non ti chiede più nulla,ti sogneresti di soffermarti a decantargli le giostre e dirgli quanto ti piacerebbe fargli fare il giro su tutte ,di quanto si divertirebbe a
> volteggiare in aria? Non credo proprio,a meno che tu godessi nel fati supplicare ....passeresti di corsa sperando che lui non volti la testa per non farlo soffrire e desiderare inutilmente.
> Hai centrato in pieno le motivazioni .Tu hai dimostrato di accettare i suoi paletti ed hai meno trasporto ,a lui non sta bene non essere più al centro o un trofeo ambíto da conquistare e per il quale fare qualunque cosa.
> ...


Hai ragione su tutto. 
Credo proprio che sia così... 
Stasera abbiamo avuto una conversazione per me illuminante... lui non credo che se ne sia accorto... 
Era in evidente imbarazzo nell'affrontare il fatto che non potessimo.vederci così spesso nei prossimi 2 mesi a causa del periodo caldo per il suo lavoro.Io serenamente gli ho detto che capisco, perché è vero, ho lavorato e so cosa significa .. il suo imbarazzo si è trasformato quasi in scocciatura...
Quasi come se inizialmente fosse in imbarazzo perché si aspettava il dramma, il fatto che non ci sia stato lo ha cmq in qualche modo deluso mi sembra... 
Ho provato a parlargli ma sembrava proprio non capire e alla fine è scappato velocemente... 
Lui si vede(va?) come quello che mi salva da una vita difficile in stile davvero principe azzurro, colui che mi regala momenti di felicità, e per un po' probabilmente l'ho pensato/gliel'ho fatto credere anche io... ma di fatto non ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi salvi davvero... cioè devo farlo io se mai... e il principe azzurro, se mai esistesse, lo immaginerei diverso... 
E poi.. ok, io non sono la tua priorità, lo accetto, ma tu accetta di non essere la mia... no? 
Se devo avere un rapporto di questo.tipo con un uomo mi aspetto almeno che possiamo.parlare di tutto in maniera molto chiara senza giochini o simili... altrimenti che senso ha? Che senso ha essere in difficoltà perché devi dirmi che non possiamo vederci? Diciamocelo e affrontiamo la cosa. Se tutto va bene..che senso ha piccarsi? E nemmeno volerne parlare...  
Se non posso essere me stessa con lui perchè ha bisogno di sollazzare il suo ego o anche per qualsiasi altro motivo... viene meno qualsiasi significato nel nostro rapporto... 
Cioè se l'unico significato per lui è che lo faccio sentire tanto tanto tanto importante... per me non è nemmeno lontanamente sufficiente...

In questo momento sono incredula e molto delusa... 

Non so se mi sono spiegata bene... è successo da poco e non ho ancora metabolizzato bene il tutto...


----------



## mistral (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Hai ragione su tutto.
> Credo proprio che sia così...
> Stasera abbiamo avuto una conversazione per me illuminante... lui non credo che se ne sia accorto...
> Era in evidente imbarazzo nell'affrontare il fatto che non potessimo.vederci così spesso nei prossimi 2 mesi a causa del periodo caldo per il suo lavoro.Io serenamente gli ho detto che capisco, perché è vero, ho lavorato e so cosa significa .. il suo imbarazzo si è trasformato quasi in scocciatura...
> ...


Ti stai rendendo conto di cose sacrosante ovvero che non sei tenuta a dare a lui nulla di più di ciò che lui vuole dare a te.
Sei partita in grande svantaggio emozionale ma stai recuperando bene e questo è l'unico modo di viverti questa storia senza uscirne con le ossa rotte anche se continuo a credere che per la tua vita,il salvataggio che lui ti offre tu lo debba intendere semplicemente come una zattera e non come un punto di approdo.Stai affogando,una zattera potrebbe esseri momentaneamente  utile anche per capire certe dinamiche malate  ,ma rimane una zattera .Se non puoi farne a meno usala ma ricordati che da qualche parte esistono anche le navi da crociera e se vuoi ripartire da una storia vera ,non perdere tempo a farti illudere.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ti stai rendendo conto di cose sacrosante ovvero che non sei tenuta a dare a lui nulla di più di ciò che lui vuole dare a te.
> Sei partita in grande svantaggio emozionale ma stai recuperando bene e questo è l'unico modo di viverti questa storia senza uscirne con le ossa rotte anche se continuo a credere che per la tua vita,il salvataggio che lui ti offre tu lo debba intendere semplicemente come una zattera e non come un punto di approdo.Stai affogando,una zattera potrebbe esseri momentaneamente  utile anche per capire certe dinamiche malate  ,ma rimane una zattera .Se non puoi farne a meno usala ma ricordati che da qualche parte esistono anche le navi da crociera e se vuoi ripartire da una storia vera ,non perdere tempo a farti illudere.


Quoto. Ma non credo che sia sulla retta via.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quoto. Ma non credo che sia sulla retta via.


La fiducia che riponi in me è commovente...


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> La fiducia che riponi in me è commovente...


Stasera sei titubante, stanotte ci pensi e domani lo chia(v)mi


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Stasera sei titubante, stanotte ci pensi e domani lo chia(v)mi


E dopodomani?


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> E dopodomani?


Chiedi a mistral,che con un altro dei suoi Pipponi, ti farà cambiare di nuovo.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Chiedi a mistral,che con un altro dei suoi Pipponi, ti farà cambiare di nuovo.


  [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] scrive cose molto sensate sulle quali io rifletto.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] scrive cose molto sensate sulle quali io rifletto.


Ma che dimentichi in fretta. A proposito hai messo a nanna bimbi e marito?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Era in evidente imbarazzo nell'affrontare il fatto che non potessimo.vederci così spesso nei prossimi 2 mesi a causa del periodo caldo per il suo lavoro...
> Ho provato a parlargli ma sembrava proprio non capire e alla fine è scappato velocemente...
> che senso ha piccarsi? E nemmeno volerne parlare...
> Se non posso essere me stessa con lui
> ...


Ahi ahi, prime avvisaglie di frustrazione e insofferenza. Tra un po' aumenteranno...


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ahi ahi, prime avvisaglie di frustrazione e insofferenza. Tra un po' aumenteranno...


Gli fa annusare il tartufello e tutto rientra.


----------



## ipazia (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto grazie per aver dedicato tanto tempo a rispondermi....
> Ho letto e riletto quello che hai scritto e ci sto riflettendo molto... mi sembrano cose molto sensate e mi fa piacere che abbia voluto condividerle con me...
> Non ho ancora risposte ma volevo dirti che sto riflettendo molto sulle tue parole per cui grazie!





Annina123 ha detto:


> Se devo avere un rapporto di questo.tipo con un uomo mi aspetto almeno che possiamo.parlare di tutto in maniera molto chiara senza giochini o simili... altrimenti che senso ha? Che senso ha essere in difficoltà perché devi dirmi che non possiamo vederci? Diciamocelo e affrontiamo la cosa. Se tutto va bene..che senso ha piccarsi? E nemmeno volerne parlare...
> Se non posso essere me stessa con lui perchè ha bisogno di sollazzare il suo ego o anche per qualsiasi altro motivo... viene meno qualsiasi significato nel nostro rapporto...
> Cioè se l'unico significato per lui è che lo faccio sentire tanto tanto tanto importante... per me non è nemmeno lontanamente sufficiente...
> 
> ...


Prego 

Credo che ci siano certi passaggi nella vita in cui è importante che la valigia sia leggera. E che contenga le cose importanti, quelle che basta uno sguardo per richiamarsi a sè, o anche solo uno sfiorarle con le dita per ricordare. 

E credo anche che chi si incontra lungo la via abbia un senso, a coglierlo e a non volerlo necessariamente indirizzare verso ciò che ci si aspetta sia. 

Non credo invece nella persona giusta. Non penso proprio esista, all'infuori di sè. 
Ma esistono quelle sbagliate. E sono tante quante le immagini che riusciamo a crearci dentro di quel che sta fuori. 

Io ho imparato tantissimo dalle persone sbagliate. 
E spero di incontrarne ancora molte, perchè ognuna di loro mi ha permesso di guardarmi un po' più onestamente ogni volta. Di fare i conti con il mio dentro. 

Dipende come si usano, però...

Usarle come contenitore in cui svuotare sè, questo porta a non imparare nulla. E a far male il bene e il male. 
E far male il male, è veramente una delle cose peggiori si possano fare. A se stessi intendo. 

In quei due sottolineati...lui non c'entra nulla. 
Lui è lui. 

Sono ancora le tue aspettative su di lui che parlano di lui. E lo usi (male, a mio parere) per ondeggiare senza avere un fulcro in cui appoggiarti per fluire. 

Hai iniziato dicendo che lo lasci libero. 
E' un pensiero tenero e dolce...personalmente penso fosse più dedicato a te che a lui. 

E quel sottolineato....rileggiti. 

Non DEVI proprio un bel niente. 
TU decidi che rapporti avere, come averli e perchè averli. 
L'altro semmai discende da questo. Perchè TU decidi per TE. 

Tu sei libera di essere te stessa ovunque e con chiunque. 
E tu e soltanto tu, ti dai o levi libertà. 

Trovo poco convincente, tanto quanto la questione delle persone giuste, il far discendere l'essere se stessi dall'altro. 

Semmai l'altro può condizionare il grado di esposizione. E comunque fino ad un certo punto. 

Mi sembra che tu stia davvero andando troppo veloce, in un senso, quello dell'amore, e nell'altro, quello della delusione e del disprezzo. 

E sono ancora le tue aspettative che parlano. 

L'altro non delude praticamente mai per quel che è. Delude più che altro l'idea che ci si era fatte che fosse. 
Quindi anche la delusione è roba tua. Una tua creazione. 

Tu deludi te stessa. Ma fino a quando deleghi all'altro questa cosa preziosissima, la delusione di sè, non ti puoi guardare e nemmeno puoi capire COSA VUOI. E perchè. 

Spero di star riuscendo a spiegarmi. 

Se posso permettermi di essere molto schietta, non giocare in questo modo. 
Ti fai male da sola. 

Esponiti invece. E rischia per davvero. 

Ma rischia valutando il rischio. 

Rischiare portandoti in casa uno sconosciuto è un rischio non valutabile nelle conseguenze. 
Rischiare esponendo parti di te (i tuoi desideri per esempio) è un rischio molto più valutabile anche in termini di conseguenze, se i tuoi desideri sono TUOI. Perchè se proprio va male male, li vedi meglio avendoli messi fuori. 

E invece mi sembra che tu stia facendo il giochetto di quella che tira la corda un po' qui (dentro) e un po' lì (fuori) per vedere dove porta. 

Non è necessario distruggere lui per trovare te. 
Anzi...per esperienza posso firmarti con il sangue che attraverso la distruzione non si trova altro che distruzione. 

Lui in questo momento è una opportunità. Se non la trasformi (TU) in mille mila altre cose. [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] te lo sta dicendo da mò. 

Magari male, ma ti sta dando delle dritte non indifferenti. Per rimanere ferma in te. Per rimanere te, senza perderti nella bufera. 

E nella bufera ci sei. Usa quel che di buono ne può venire.


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2017)

Cazzo, questo che sarà? Un IPA250?

Non lo leggo, nemmeno lo quoto. Approvo e basta.


----------



## Annina123 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Allora... mi sa che mi prenderò una pausa dal forum perché non ci sto capendo più nulla e sto riflettendo troppo su tutto e, a furia di parlarne, mi sta venendo il mal di mare... 

Ho tante cose a cui pensare e devo farlo con la mia testa, dopo aver fatto tesoro di tutti o quasi i vostri punti di vista...

Intanto grazie per avermi ascoltata e consigliata... 
Vi farò sapere come andranno le cose, a chi interesserà!


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Allora... mi sa che mi prenderò una pausa dal forum perché non ci sto capendo più nulla e sto riflettendo troppo su tutto e, a furia di parlarne, mi sta venendo il mal di mare...
> 
> Ho tante cose a cui pensare e devo farlo con la mia testa, dopo aver fatto tesoro di tutti o quasi i vostri punti di vista...
> 
> ...


Fra un anno tornerai e ci racconterai di come tu sia rimasta con tuo marito, con l'altro che ancora vi vedete ogni tanto è sentite in modo sempre meno epistolare, dei figli che crescono e della vita che va avanti che intanto s'invecchia.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Allora... mi sa che mi prenderò una pausa dal forum perché non ci sto capendo più nulla e sto riflettendo troppo su tutto e, a furia di parlarne, mi sta venendo il mal di mare...
> 
> Ho tante cose a cui pensare e devo farlo con la mia testa, dopo aver fatto tesoro di tutti o quasi i vostri punti di vista...
> 
> ...


Attenta che io noto una tua tendenza a fare attribuzioni in relazione a come ti senti o desideri o speri.
Se senti trasporto, attribuisci a ogni cosa che lui dice e fa un significato di conferma del vostro amore, se sei titubante attribuisci a lui il tuo sentire.
Magari semplicemente lui ti stava raccontando una balla sul bisogno di rallentare per lavoro. Ma tu gli attribuisci delusione perché hai deciso che lui vuole sentirsi il principe azzurro. Ti leggo egoriferita.


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Attenta che io noto una tua tendenza a fare attribuzioni in relazione a come ti senti o desideri o speri.
> Se senti trasporto, attribuisci a ogni cosa che lui dice e fa un significato di conferma del vostro amore, se sei titubante attribuisci a lui il tuo sentire.
> Magari semplicemente lui ti stava raccontando una balla sul bisogno di rallentare per lavoro. Ma tu gli attribuisci delusione perché hai deciso che lui vuole sentirsi il principe azzurro. Ti leggo egoriferita.


In effetti. Suscettibilità amorosa.


----------



## mistral (30 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Allora... mi sa che mi prenderò una pausa dal forum perché non ci sto capendo più nulla e sto riflettendo troppo su tutto e, a furia di parlarne, mi sta venendo il mal di mare...
> 
> Ho tante cose a cui pensare e devo farlo con la mia testa, dopo aver fatto tesoro di tutti o quasi i vostri punti di vista...
> 
> ...


Il sunto è che tu devi pensare a te stessa e non a come vorresti fosse lui.
Lui ha esposto dal primo istante i suoi confini quindi rilassati e smetti di cercare di collocarlo in una dimensione nella quale  lui non vuole entrare..Lascia fuori da voi la tua quotidianità,la tua casa,i tuoi figli,la tua spesa.
Non ti piace come scenario? Lascialo ,che più di quello probabilmente non vorrà o potrà mai darti.Per lui potresti essere la sua stampella per anni  mentre la sua vita familiare scorre .Vuoi essere questo?Vai avanti.
Desideri e pensi  ad un futuro in una nuova coppia quando ti sarai separata? Allora cerca altrove che mi pare tu abbia vissuto già troppo di briciole in casa tua.
I "facciamo finta che " non funzionano in eterno .Concentrati sulla tua vita e sulle tue priorità


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il sunto è che tu devi pensare a te stessa e non a come vorresti fosse lui.
> Lui ha esposto dal primo istante i suoi confini quindi rilassati e smetti di cercare di collocarlo in una dimensione nella quale  lui non vuole entrare..Lascia fuori da voi la tua quotidianità,la tua casa,i tuoi figli,la tua spesa.
> Non ti piace come scenario? Lascialo ,che più di quello probabilmente non vorrà o potrà mai darti.Per lui potresti essere la sua stampella per anni  mentre la sua vita familiare scorre .Vuoi essere questo?Vai avanti.
> Desideri e pensi  ad un futuro in una nuova coppia quando ti sarai separata? Allora cerca altrove che mi pare tu abbia vissuto già troppo di briciole in casa tua.
> I "facciamo finta che " non funzionano in eterno .Concentrati sulla tua vita e sulle tue priorità


Ha trovato l’anima gemella sulla chat solitudine.

:sbatti:


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Cazzo, questo che sarà? *Un IPA250?*
> 
> Non lo leggo, nemmeno lo quoto. Approvo e basta.


:rotfl::carneval:

tu che inizi un post con "cazzo"...è una sorta di gradita sorpresa!! 

(mi alleno all'eleganza...ma le parolacce mi piacciono come quando le dicevo le prime volte da ragazzina!).


----------



## JON (31 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::carneval:
> 
> tu che inizi un post con "cazzo"...è una sorta di gradita sorpresa!!
> 
> (mi alleno all'eleganza...ma le parolacce mi piacciono come quando le dicevo le prime volte da ragazzina!).


Giuro che è la prima parola che mi è venuta in mente quando scorri scorri pareva non finire mai. Tanto che iniziavo a preoccuparmi. Poi col cellulare non ne parliamo.
Scherzo


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Allora... mi sa che mi prenderò una pausa dal forum perché non ci sto capendo più nulla e sto riflettendo troppo su tutto e, a furia di parlarne, mi sta venendo il mal di mare...
> 
> *Ho tante cose a cui pensare* e devo farlo con la mia testa, dopo aver fatto tesoro di tutti o quasi i vostri punti di vista...
> 
> ...


E' uno degli effetti del forum 

Respira...

A volte, spesso, respirare profondamente e ascoltare, è più produttivo del pensare. 

Con calma. 
In silenzio. 
Piano piano.


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Giuro che è la prima parola che mi è venuta in mente quando scorri scorri pareva non finire mai. Tanto che iniziavo a preoccuparmi. Poi col cellulare non ne parliamo.
> Scherzo


:carneval::carneval:

Immagino 

...comunque...G. mi diceva, stupito e anche un po' scandalizzato, che non gli era mai capitato prima di aver a che fare con una donna che gli facesse nascere in modo così spontaneo la trivialità :mexican: 

(a me fan simpatia le parolacce, specialmente se usate da chi sa usare bene il linguaggio).


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Attenta che io noto una tua tendenza a fare attribuzioni in relazione a come ti senti o desideri o speri.
> Se senti trasporto, attribuisci a ogni cosa che lui dice e fa un significato di conferma del vostro amore, se sei titubante attribuisci a lui il tuo sentire.
> Magari semplicemente lui ti stava raccontando una balla sul bisogno di rallentare per lavoro. Ma tu gli attribuisci delusione perché hai deciso che lui vuole sentirsi il principe azzurro. Ti leggo egoriferita.


Quotarti alle 5 di mattina...


----------



## JON (31 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> Immagino
> 
> ...


Allora, in realtà qui mi contengo. Anzi, non è contegno, qui è proprio che sento poco il bisogno di rafforzativi. Non so perché, forse dipende dal fatto che qui si riesca tranquillamente a comunicare in modi meno ordinari. Ecco, come dici tu, qui mi sembra di riuscire ad esprimermi meglio.

Nella realtà invece potremmo fare a gara . Devo dire però che in presenza di persone con cui non ho confidenza e le donne in genere il mio aplomb appuntito riprende il sopravvento.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

E pure nannina ci ha lasciati.


----------



## mistral (31 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha trovato l’anima gemella sulla chat solitudine.
> 
> :sbatti:


Guarda che se su quella chat si trovano UOMINI di questo spessore , mi ci iscrivo anche io.
Ma hai letto che popò di maschio ha trovato?
Ho giusto qualche lavoretto che chiedo a mio marito di sistemare da qualche anno ma lui niente,e si che all'amante tagliava pure l'erba in giardino quando facevano finta di essere marito e moglie .I vicini di lei saranno stati gelosi del giardiniere tuttofare :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quotarti alle 5 di mattina...


Occhio che l'amore è un po' come le corna

Arriva quando meno te lo aspetti..


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Guarda che se su quella chat si trovano UOMINI di questo spessore , mi ci iscrivo anche io.
> Ma hai letto che popò di maschio ha trovato?
> Ho giusto qualche lavoretto che chiedo a mio marito di sistemare da qualche anno ma lui niente,e si che all'amante tagliava pure l'erba in giardino quando facevano finta di essere marito e moglie .I vicini di lei saranno stati gelosi del giardiniere tuttofare :rotfl:


Ma lui c’era capitato per caso, in pausa pranzo. :unhappy:


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Occhio che l'amore è un po' come le corna
> 
> Arriva quando meno te lo aspetti..


----------



## Foglia (31 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Occhio che l'amore è un po' come le corna
> 
> Arriva quando meno te lo aspetti..



Mi hai fatto venire in mente, più che altro, l'herpes.


----------



## ivanl (31 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente, più che altro, l'herpes.


io sono immune (dall'herpes)


----------



## Foglia (31 Ottobre 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> io sono immune (dall'herpes)


Immune? Cioè? Da ogni tipo di herpes?


----------



## ivanl (31 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Immune? Cioè? Da ogni tipo di herpes?


A quelli con cui ho avuto a che fare, almeno..che sono i piu' comuni, poi. Mai preso.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E pure nannina ci ha lasciati.


Annina passa, l'ammore resta


----------



## MariLea (1 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui c’era capitato per caso, in pausa pranzo. :unhappy:


è triste pranzare da soli


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> è triste pranzare da soli


Si cerca di lenire la solitudine...


----------

